# the wonderful world of reading 2020 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

usual rules apply.

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0000 on 1 january 2020, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2020 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2020 and the very end of 2020***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up this thread'll be the one to post your read books on for 2020, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
_** read in this case means completed._
_*** the very end of 2020 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2020._

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2019)

Tempering my ambitions...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2019)

just looking back this is the eleventh of these reading challenge threads, i hadn't realised i'd posted them every year in the past decade


----------



## ringo (Dec 20, 2019)

Going for 30 again, good balance of encouragement without too much pressure. 

This'll be my 9th year, really useful and pleasurable to look back on previous lists, good work Pickers.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> just looking back this is the eleventh of these reading challenge threads, i hadn't realised i'd posted them every year in the past decade


I like this a lot


----------



## pinkychukkles (Dec 20, 2019)

I had a low low target of 4 books for this year… failed miserably. I do a lot of reading, just all of it on shiny illuminated screens and probably most of it news. Really need to address that. Have selected the lowest option here and am going to redouble my efforts for 2020, banning my phone from the bedroom will be a good start  self.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2019)

pinkychukkles said:


> I had a low low target of 4 books for this year… failed miserably. I do a lot of reading, just all of it on shiny illuminated screens and probably most of it news. Really need to address that. Have selected the lowest option here and am going to redouble my efforts for 2020, banning my phone from the bedroom will be a good start  self.


I read a lot of books on my phone tbf. Probably going to fall short on my 75 target for 2019 (might get to 70) but sticking to the 75 target for 2020.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 20, 2019)

I started participating in this thread after the birth of my third child, when I only managed 8 books. I made a concerted effort to read more and am now managing 50-70 a year. It's really helped and has given me loads of suggestion for new books.

Thanks Pickman's Model!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 20, 2019)

I  kind of lost my reading mojo last year, mainly due to playing video games instead, I may aim to get it back this year!!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I  kind of lost my reading mojo last year, mainly due to playing video games instead, I may aim to get it back this year!!



That can definitely dent the reading mojo.


----------



## yield (Dec 20, 2019)

Think I'll stick with 10 to 19 again this year

One of my favourite threads. Thanks again PM.


----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2019)

I suspect I'll spend a good chunk of most days reading, so I reckon I'll top 100. Probably did in 2019 too but haven't kept a record.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 20, 2019)

How do people manage to read between 70 and 100 books in a year?
I used to read only in bed before I went to sleep and probably read about 8 books a year. Over the last few years this thread has encouraged me to read more and I now read during the day when I have time to spare and will have read at least 35 by the end of the year. I know that's not a lot by thread standards but it is for me!

100 books is more or less 2 a week, I can imagine that I could do that a couple of times in a year but every week  I just don't know how you do it. I don't even know if I could find 70-100 books that I want to read. I mean literally find them, I'm sure there are thousands of books out there that I'd like to read if I knew about them.

eta. I'll try for 40 this year.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2019)

Shirl said:


> How do people manage to read between 70 and 100 books in a year?
> I used to read only in bed before I went to sleep and probably read about 8 books a year. Over the last few years this thread has encouraged me to read more and I now read during the day when I have time to spare and will have read at least 35 by the end of the year. I know that's not a lot by thread standards but it is for me!
> 
> 100 books is more or less 2 a week, I can imagine that I could do that a couple of times in a year but every week  I just don't know how you do it. I don't even know if I could find 70-100 books that I want to read. I mean literally find them, I'm sure there are thousands of books out there that I'd like to read if I knew about them.
> ...


I read a lot , on the commute in and back (moved offices this year so the journey is slightly longer) read in the pub over a pint or two , read in the bath or on the loo, and read in bed. The kindle app on my phone gets a lot of use.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 20, 2019)

I love these threads, thanks Pickman's model 

My target this year was 70, not sure I'm going to quite reach it, but I'll go for 70 again in 2020.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 20, 2019)

I love this thread and have also had some great recommendations for books to read from here. I'll up my target from 45 to 50 in 2020, I could possibly do more but there's a couple of doorsteps on the reading pile that I want to devote some time to.


----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2019)

Shirl said:


> How do people manage to read between 70 and 100 books in a year?
> I used to read only in bed before I went to sleep and probably read about 8 books a year. Over the last few years this thread has encouraged me to read more and I now read during the day when I have time to spare and will have read at least 35 by the end of the year. I know that's not a lot by thread standards but it is for me!
> 
> 100 books is more or less 2 a week, I can imagine that I could do that a couple of times in a year but every week  I just don't know how you do it. I don't even know if I could find 70-100 books that I want to read. I mean literally find them, I'm sure there are thousands of books out there that I'd like to read if I knew about them.
> ...



I'm a student. It's my job to read 

I can read 3 books in a day if needed.

It's not the same as indulging in a book where you savour the writing though.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2019)

Savour the writing ffs, just get it down you lad.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2019)

Marx's _Capital _Volume 1 and closely related books and articles. That is all.


----------



## chilango (Dec 20, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Savour the writing ffs, just get it down you lad.



craft novels, from artesanial micropublishers...


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 20, 2019)

A target of 26 books for 2020 will do for me.

I set myself a 'Reading Challenge Bingo' in 2018 and failed miserably. (Only completed one square.) Maybe I will try and complete it in 2020 . . .  probably not. Who the fuck wants to read a novel set on Staten Island?:


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 20, 2019)

This seems like a great challenge. I read a lot but not sure how much so shall go for 50-59.


----------



## Poot (Dec 20, 2019)

I would like to dedicate more time to reading rather than messing about on the internet. I'm going to aim for 23 books this year. Which is probably twice what I usually read.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 21, 2019)

2019 was my best year yet for reading - I smashed my target of 30 easily. I might raise 2020's threshold to 40 books, but the most important thing will be diversifying what I read; fewer Anglo writers, more women authors, books by POC. Basically open myself up to different perspectives.

Having tackled at least one doorstop this year, I'll hopefully add a couple more next year to my 'done' list.

Thanks for these threads! Year in and year out, they've been inspiring.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 21, 2019)

Shirl said:


> How do people manage to read between 70 and 100 books in a year?
> I used to read only in bed before I went to sleep and probably read about 8 books a year. Over the last few years this thread has encouraged me to read more and I now read during the day when I have time to spare and will have read at least 35 by the end of the year. I know that's not a lot by thread standards but it is for me!
> 
> 100 books is more or less 2 a week, I can imagine that I could do that a couple of times in a year but every week  I just don't know how you do it. I don't even know if I could find 70-100 books that I want to read. I mean literally find them, I'm sure there are thousands of books out there that I'd like to read if I knew about them.
> ...


It's very manageable if half of them are Chalet School books, I've got them all on my Kindle for nothing thanks to the wonder of Mumsnet


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2019)

You've all been very kind not to point out that contrary to the OP there are not 365 but 366 days in 2020


----------



## Me76 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks again for the thread!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2019)

I read a lot every day but it's either for outrage on the internet or stuff for work.   This tends to take up passion and mental capacity.   I suspect reading more for pleasure/self focus would really improve my life but I also suspect I won't do it.


----------



## tim (Dec 30, 2019)

I sign up for this every year and then never bother to come back and record the books I've read. This year will be different!


----------



## StanleyBlack (Dec 31, 2019)

As I wrote at the beginning of 2019:

"_Hello, been a lurker here for a very long time but I thought this year I would try this 'challenge' to see if it helps focus my reading. I'm aiming for at least 20 titles_."

Nothing much has changed but I'll give it a go again this year. I too am in awe of those reading more than 50 titles a year (even if they are _only_ Chalet School novels) but am unlikely to reach those heady heights. I might try Imposs1904's bingo card though. Are there any novels wholly set on Staten Island? I imagine a fair few start there but... ?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm going to try again. I think I'll go for 25.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm going to reduce my target this year as I think I've been devoting too much time to reading and not enough to listening to music. 

im going to go for 50-59 this year


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 31, 2019)

Exceeded my target of 50 in 2019, but also felt it was making me put quantity before quality a little and putting me off getting into some of the heavier or more difficult unread books on my shelf. So I've knocked it down to 40 this year, but a good share of them will be big ones.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 31, 2019)

I finished 2019 on 43 and a half out of 44 but would have done much better if not for a couple of very stressful months when I hardly managed to read anything. This year I'm going for one a week, so 52.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2019)

I managed 71/75 which isn't a bad effort , really want to break 75 , hoping to jump start that in 2020 as I'm on holiday from the 3rd for a week.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 31, 2019)

I am going for 36 again although I did 45 this year.
I'm largely kindle based and try and read a minimum of 10% of a book a day so it's quite easy to monitor. 
Obviously somedays you'll read more than 10% and some days will not read anything at all, but it all balances in the end innit


----------



## pennimania (Dec 31, 2019)

StanleyBlack said:


> As I wrote at the beginning of 2019:
> 
> "_Hello, been a lurker here for a very long time but I thought this year I would try this 'challenge' to see if it helps focus my reading. I'm aiming for at least 20 titles_."
> 
> Nothing much has changed but I'll give it a go again this year. I too am in awe of those reading more than 50 titles a year (even if they are _only_ Chalet School novels) but am unlikely to reach those heady heights. I might try Imposs1904's bingo card though. Are there any novels wholly set on Staten Island? I imagine a fair few start there but... ?



Well I failed despite 'only Chalet School novels'. Only another 30 odd to go

But he'll Hell, I'm in if Pickman's will have me. Xxxx


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 1, 2020)

Last year I bet on 20-29 and read 21. My work life plays havoc with my reading life, and that's unlikely to change, but I can certainly spend less time titting about on my phone in between.

Betting on 20-29 again this year but once again aiming for more.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 1, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds

This seems an odd choice but in 2009 I did the budget and the institutional submission for a Wellcome Trust Humanities and Social Science Research Fellowship which bought the author out of her teaching to enable her to do the archival fieldwork for this book.  An interesting read.


----------



## Poot (Jan 1, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Last year I bet on 20-29 and read 21. My work life plays havoc with my reading life, and that's unlikely to change, but I can certainly spend less time titting about on my phone in between.
> 
> Betting on 20-29 again this year but once again aiming for more.


'Less time spent titting about on my phone/laptop' is my only NYR. Let's do this!!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 1, 2020)

1/30 Simon Morris - Watching The Wheels


----------



## chilango (Jan 1, 2020)

1/100:

_We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us_
Hadas Weiss


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2020)

Aimed for 10 last year and managed 20 - mix of audio and read. Will try for 20 and hope for a few more.


----------



## Poot (Jan 1, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro


----------



## pennimania (Jan 1, 2020)

Something I want to clarify.

Does Audible count? I am a ceramist and I spend a lot of time alone in my studio getting repetitive strain injury.

it is boring and lonely work. I often listen to very long novels, The Stand comes to mind.

is it ok to count these?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 1, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3. An absolute corker to start off the year, high quality weird fiction anthology with lots to love. Got another two volumes on my TBR pile, hope they're as good as this one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 1, 2020)

I count them pennimania. I listen when I knit or walking on the school run.

edit: I've tried novels, but prefer non-fiction on audible.



Pickman's model said:


> _*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
> _** read in this case means completed._
> _*** the very end of 2020 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2020._
> 
> these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 1, 2020)

pennimania said:


> Something I want to clarify.
> 
> Does Audible count? I am a ceramist and I spend a lot of time alone in my studio getting repetitive strain injury.
> 
> ...


Yes, any way you enjoy books is fine, the only proviso being you must complete them to count them


----------



## D'wards (Jan 1, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> 1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
> 
> This seems an odd choice but in 2009 I did the budget and the institutional submission for a Wellcome Trust Humanities and Social Science Research Fellowship which bought the author out of her teaching to enable her to do the archival fieldwork for this book.  An interesting read.


Saw a review of this, it looks extremely interesting


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 2, 2020)

First timer i’ve Gone quite high but I read a load of low input page turners, finished first of the year already 

I’m mainly kindle based

I intersperse with clever stuff which always takes longer

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 2, 2020)

D'wards said:


> 1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang


That book is incredible, more ideas than most authors have in an entire career


----------



## Thaw (Jan 2, 2020)

#1 _Bosnian Chronicles_ by Ivo Andric

Do 'graphic novels' count?


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 2, 2020)

As always, I keep a note here is what I'm reading (physical, ebook and audio). I include what I'm starting rather than waiting to finish before I post, but this means I was still reading two from December!

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 2, 2020)

2/30 Dickhead Bidge - Bakunin Brand Vodka: Anarchism In Early Punk 1976-1980

Unconvincing pseudo-academic essay reprinted as a pamphlet.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 2, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> That book is incredible, more ideas than most authors have in an entire career


It really is. I was staggered by some of the ideas. Even after 100+ years of sci fi this guy can come along and write with such intelligence and imagination, and you'd think everything has been done in the genre but evidently not. 

Btw how are you looking Suttree?  I love McCarthy but found it a little hard going in the end.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 2, 2020)

It's my best mate's favourite book, so i'm sticking with it but finding it hard going tbh. I trust his judgement so i'll do it to the bitter end.
Have you seen the 'new' short stories collection of Chiang- "exhalation"? I'm reading that after Suttree


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 2, 2020)

I've changed my mind and decided to keep my quota for 2020 at last year's target of 30. I think I overdid the reading last year and I feel a bit burned out from it. It was becoming a tick-box exercise. I'll read my Christmas books and see where I go from there - I think I fancy some mythology and sci/fi or fantasy...

*1/30. Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. - Karl Shaw.*


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2020)

I seem to have my reading mojo back a bit, although not a lot of time for reading outside of academic papers at present, so I’m going to go for a modest but currently challenging 10-19. I’ve done 2 already but that will slow down considerably once I get my head back in my Masters next week. Although I need to read a couple of actual books for my dissertation so that should bump it up 

1/19. Airhead - Emily Maitlis
2/19. ‘Twas the nightshift before Christmas - Adam Kay


----------



## chilango (Jan 3, 2020)

2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker

3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys

4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 3, 2020)

Shirl said:


> How do people manage to read between 70 and 100 books in a year?
> I used to read only in bed before I went to sleep and probably read about 8 books a year. Over the last few years this thread has encouraged me to read more and I now read during the day when I have time to spare and will have read at least 35 by the end of the year. I know that's not a lot by thread standards but it is for me!
> 
> 100 books is more or less 2 a week, I can imagine that I could do that a couple of times in a year but every week  I just don't know how you do it. I don't even know if I could find 70-100 books that I want to read. I mean literally find them, I'm sure there are thousands of books out there that I'd like to read if I knew about them.
> ...



I read quite quickly plus have kindle on my phone. If it's a slow work day and I also read back at home I can do a book a day. When on holiday I have gone through something like 4 books in a day.  

When I worked a job in a library\LRC I got kindle unlimited as otherwise I was spending huge amounts on books.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 4, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
*2/30. Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories - Unknown (translated by Hermann Pálsson).*

A short, but powerful collection of Icelandic sagas shot through with vivid realism. Well worth reading.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 4, 2020)

Right.

I want to get back to reading.

I've never bothered with this thread before because I never had a problem with reading before and I've never considered reading to be a competitive endeavour before; but life circumstances modern stuff etc has resulted in me not reading like, at all. So I had a look and I see that others also have obstructive blocks of various kinds with reading ( and thank you for your honesty x). Notwithstanding my embarrassment in the face to the big high clever cool in crowd readers (yes mate you know how you are), I'm just going to brazen this out and damn the shame.

I have, like, no idea about how many books i hope to read. I'll say "1-9". 

I listened to an Agatha Christie book on YouTube earlier. Does that count?

And I finally finished a book that's been lurking about since halfway through last year. Does that count? (I finished it this evening and I cheered aloud as I turned the last page.)

And I'm worried (stupid as that is) that my choice of books will be judged and found wanting.

So. Here goes.

The Murder of Roger Ackroyd : Agatha Christie (audiobook, YouTube)

Them: Adventures with Extremists : Jon Ronson (an actual physical book)


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 4, 2020)

First time I've joined in so do novella's count as I have just read The october man by Ben Aaronovitch. Only 49 to go.


----------



## iona (Jan 4, 2020)

ginger_syn said:


> First time I've joined in so do novella's count


Yes



SheilaNaGig said:


> I listened to an Agatha Christie book on YouTube earlier. Does that count?
> And I finally finished a book that's been lurking about since halfway through last year. Does that count?


Yes & yes. (I'm hoping to count a book this year that's been on the go since 2018 )


Pickman's model said:


> the 2020 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2020 and the very end of 2020
> ...
> _*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
> ** read in this case means completed.


----------



## iona (Jan 4, 2020)

Only read 15 books out of my target of 35 last year. Aiming for (at least) 15 again this time + 1 nonfiction (which I didn't manage last year), so 16 total.

Edit - actually 17 last year including the Biff and Chip books I forgot to add to the thread


----------



## hattie (Jan 4, 2020)

I haven't read an actual book for two years (been poorly), and I have felt sad about this, and frustrated with myself. 

So I'm going to aim for 4 books in this year of recovery.

I listen to a lot of audiobooks so I will write those down too, but 4 real 'look at with my eyes' books will be my challenge


----------



## Poot (Jan 4, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
*2/23 The Magus - John Fowles *(Not far in but think I'm going to enjoy this one...)

Good luck hattie - might be worth picking carefully?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 4, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest


----------



## nogojones (Jan 4, 2020)

chilango said:


> 4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek


What's he like to read? I have a couple of books of his knocking around on the tablet, but not felt any great urge to read them as yet


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 4, 2020)

Poot said:


> 1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
> *2/23 The Magus - John Fowles *(Not far in but think I'm going to enjoy this one...)
> 
> Good luck hattie - might be worth picking carefully?




I loved The Magus, for many reasons but not least because it gave a different perspective to my own love of the Greek land-and-sea-scape. And later my mother moved to the island where the book is set, where she still lives. The boarding school is now a posh hotel.

I also really enjoyed Remains of the Day. I wonder what if we have similar tastes in books.


----------



## chilango (Jan 4, 2020)

nogojones said:


> What's he like to read? I have a couple of books of his knocking around on the tablet, but not felt any great urge to read them as yet



He's, sometimes, very readable without exactly being a page turner if that makes sense. I've enjoyed most of his that I've read without really having any lasting memories of them.

But tbh I use them mostly as sources for quotes for academic writing.


----------



## Poot (Jan 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I loved The Magus, for many reasons but not least because it gave a different perspective to my own love of the Greek land-and-sea-scape. And later my mother moved to the island where the book is set, where she still lives. The boarding school is now a posh hotel.
> 
> I also really enjoyed Remains of the Day. I wonder what if we have similar tastes in books.


These are more highbrow than my usual. The next ones will probably be romantic comedy and you'll be all disappointed in me.  Interesting about the Greek island though. I love a Greek island. This is going to help me through shitty January, hopefully.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 4, 2020)

I overshot last years target quite early, but then slowed down a lot - too much dicking around on here I suspect, so I'll up it a little to 50 this year and hope it focuses me a bit.

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 4, 2020)

Poot said:


> These are more highbrow than my usual. The next ones will probably be romantic comedy and you'll be all disappointed in me.  Interesting about the Greek island though. I love a Greek island. This is going to help me through shitty January, hopefully.




Not sure how highbrow Agatha Christie is tbh! I listen to AC audiobooks on YouTube quite a lot. And I was just remembering how much I loved Jilly Cooper's romcom books when they came out (Olivia was my favourite, Bella annoyed me so much: I reckon she later morphed into Bridget Jones)


----------



## Poot (Jan 4, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Not sure how highbrow Agatha Christie is tbh! I listen to AC audiobooks on YouTube quite a lot. And I was just remembering how much I loved Jilly Cooper's romcom books when they came out (Olivia was my favourite, Bella annoyed me so much: I reckon she later morphed into Bridget Jones)


People can be very dismissive of romantic comedy but if it's done right it can be a real tonic and quite powerful. I make no secret of my love for Marion Keyes for example. Don't think I've ever read an Agatha Christie, despite her being local to me. Will be adding her to my list I think.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 4, 2020)

Poot said:


> People can be very dismissive of romantic comedy but if it's done right it can be a real tonic and quite powerful. I make no secret of my love for Marion Keyes for example. Don't think I've ever read an Agatha Christie, despite her being local to me. Will be adding her to my list I think.




She's weird in that no one ever seems especially disturbed by the murders. My sister (who adores AC) and her daughter (who also loves AC and was doing a literature degree at the time) explained to me that she was writing at a time when people were struggling with the huge losses of WW2 and trying to fathom out what the fuck had just happened. So AC is about the puzzles surrounding inexplicable violent deaths in a buttoned up society.


ETA I tend to read murder mysteries when I need to be distracted from my own ruminating.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 4, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2020)

pinkychukkles said:


> a.
> banningy phone from the bedroom will be a good start  self.


Same here


----------



## marty21 (Jan 4, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2020)

1/


Me76 said:


> L - library
> Ld - my sister's library
> 
> 1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld


I've been reading this for three years and I've still not managed to finish it. I've enjoyed some of his other books but I really struggle with this one.


----------



## petee (Jan 4, 2020)

last year i clocked up four books. *four*. this year i will, dammit, exceed that.

1: Finn, _One Man's Terrorist: A Politcial History of the IRA_


----------



## Shirl (Jan 4, 2020)

1/40  50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman.  Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40  The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2020)

I am in on this.


----------



## killer b (Jan 4, 2020)

1/25 Andre Gide: La Symphonie Pastorale


----------



## Me76 (Jan 4, 2020)

Shirl said:


> 1/
> 
> I've been reading this for three years and I've still not managed to finish it. I've enjoyed some of his other books but I really struggle with this one.


I was reading it on a recommendation so stuck with it more than I probably would have otherwise.  I did like it but it wasn't an easy read.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 4, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Same here


The only NY resolution of 2020 that has so far held up!


----------



## braindancer (Jan 4, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 4, 2020)

I managed 21 in 2019 so just want to beat that this year.  In theory it should get easier each year as the kids get older - but we'll see.


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2020)

1/25 Andre Gide: La Symphonie Pastorale
2/25 Emile Zola: Therese Raquin


----------



## Shirl (Jan 5, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 5, 2020)

1) Lowborn -  Kerry Hudson. Not quite what I was expecting but she writes well. 

I notice a few folk talking about short stories and can highly recommend ‘Salt Slow’ by Julia Armfield. Slightly dark, gothic, horror type short stories. They are absolutely brilliant. And I went to school with her and we were mates - I love that she always wanted to be a writer and has done it.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 5, 2020)

killer b said:


> 1/25 Andre Gide: La Symphonie Pastorale
> 2/25 Emile Zola: Therese Raquin


Ar you reading these in French?


----------



## killer b (Jan 5, 2020)

Non


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2020)

1/19. Airhead - Emily Maitlis
2/19. ‘Twas the nightshift before Christmas - Adam Kay
3/19. Normal People - Sally Rooney

Started that last Christmas  Absolutely stunning writing. Feel totally aggrieved to discover she’s not even 30


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2020)

colacubes said:


> 1/19. Airhead - Emily Maitlis
> 2/19. ‘Twas the nightshift before Christmas - Adam Kay
> 3/19. Normal People - Sally Rooney
> 
> Started that last Christmas  Absolutely stunning writing. Feel totally aggrieved to discover she’s not even 30



Just read Normal People and agree on the writing. Started it yesterday afternoon and got up early and finished it this morning. Felt slightly dizzy at the end. It’s rare for me to be so captivated and drawn into a novel.


----------



## Winot (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyway so that’s my 1/19.

[eta - oops didn’t read rules - 2/19 not finished yet]


----------



## colacubes (Jan 5, 2020)

Winot said:


> Just read Normal People and agree on the writing. Started it yesterday afternoon and got up early and finished it this morning. Felt slightly dizzy at the end. It’s rare for me to be so captivated and drawn into a novel.


Yeah I restarted it yesterday. I should really have been doing college reading today, but reading papers on advocacy coalition frameworks didn’t quite cut the mustard in the same way


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 5, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> First timer i’ve Gone quite high but I read a load of low input page turners, finished first of the year already
> 
> I’m mainly kindle based
> 
> ...



1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 5, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds

2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland. Disturbing and beautiful.


----------



## petee (Jan 5, 2020)

petee said:


> last year i clocked up four books. *four*. this year i will, dammit, exceed that.
> 
> 1: Finn, _One Man's Terrorist: A Politcial History of the IRA_



2: Gietinger, _The Murder of Rosa Luxemburg_


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 5, 2020)

1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter

I've just checked my Unread shelf and there's nothing else there with a colour in the title. Shame.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 5, 2020)

Full books read so far this year.
1.Night Watch - Terry pratchett. - I am getting  his books again on kindle and this one was on discount so grabbed it and read it again. 
2. Spellslinger - Sebastien de Castell - Fantasy stuff. has a bunch of books in a series. probably going to be my go to series this month.


Stuff not counted.
Bunch of manga and web light novel.  I'm not counting it as i'm reading them on a chapter by chapter basis rather than volume by volume.


----------



## chilango (Jan 6, 2020)

5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen


----------



## colacubes (Jan 6, 2020)

1/19. Airhead - Emily Maitlis
2/19. ‘Twas the nightshift before Christmas - Adam Kay
3/19. Normal People - Sally Rooney
4/19. Exit West - Mohsin Hamid

Another stunningly written novel. Horrible in places but weirdly uplifting in others. I burst into spontaneous tears of horror at one point which is probably a strength of the writing as that’s not something I would normally do. Would recommend.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 6, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4. Exhalation - Ted Chiang


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2020)

3. Zone War - John Conroe - I read his urban fantasy series 'the demon accords' so thought i'd check out his near future sci-fi stuff  Zone wars. 
it's a bit of a cross between terminator and  escape from new york. Manhattan gets hit by a terrorist drone strike leaving the island totally in control  of the massive drone army.  they are contained  and  now small groups of people  make suicidal raids into the city to gather lost resources and to appear on the hit reality tv show that covers  their actions.
As a writer he seems to be improving. I though  it was going to be very dumb going by the over the top premise  but it's actually  played fairly straight. It's a b-movie of a book  but i like b movies.

I'm starting on book 2 in the series right away.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 6, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> 1) Lowborn -  Kerry Hudson. Not quite what I was expecting [...]



In what sense? I bought it for my dad after hearing the author talking about it - your answer will help me decide whether to borrow it back off him. I thought it had the potential to be very good, or to be very irritating if done badly.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 6, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan 

I’m going lighter and funnier to let my mind rest on a bit


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 6, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> In what sense? I bought it for my dad after hearing the author talking about it - your answer will help me decide whether to borrow it back off him. I thought it had the potential to be very good, or to be very irritating if done badly.



It’s good - I was expecting it to be more academic and less personal I suppose.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 6, 2020)

1) Lowborn - Kerry Hudson 
2) Tangerine - Christine Mangan. The quote on the cover describes it as a cross between The Girl on the Train and The Talented Mr Ripley and it is exactly that. Pretty unoriginal but fairly enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 6, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
*3/30. Born 1900 - Hunter Davies.*

An anthology of interviews with people born in the year 1900 conducted in the late 1990s. It also covers institutions founded in that year, including Labour, West Ham and the modern burger. A very interesting read.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 7, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40:  Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven


----------



## chilango (Jan 7, 2020)

6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 7, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 3. Zone War - John Conroe - I read his urban fantasy series 'the demon accords' so thought i'd check out his near future sci-fi stuff  Zone wars.
> it's a bit of a cross between terminator and  escape from new york. Manhattan gets hit by a terrorist drone strike leaving the island totally in control  of the massive drone army.  they are contained  and  now small groups of people  make suicidal raids into the city to gather lost resources and to appear on the hit reality tv show that covers  their actions.
> As a writer he seems to be improving. I though  it was going to be very dumb going by the over the top premise  but it's actually  played fairly straight. It's a b-movie of a book  but i like b movies.
> 
> I'm starting on book 2 in the series right away.



4. Borough of bones - John Conroe - Book two in the  zone war series. Starting book three now.


E2A 

Ok finished it.
5. Web of extinction. Book three of the series. Last half shifted focus quite a lot and whent a bit extended epilogue but solid enough.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 7, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 1/40: Harold Wilson - Ben Pimblott
> 2/40:  Raymond Williams - Border Country
> 3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
> 4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven



He's come a long way since hosting the Afternoon Show.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 7, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> He's come a long way since hosting the Afternoon Show.



I never had him down as a student of Italian autonomist theory tbf


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 7, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
*4/30. The Pearl - John Steinbeck.*


----------



## Shirl (Jan 7, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2020)

Never done the Challenge before, treat me gentle 

Starting off with a Brat Pack vibe 


1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History Of The 80s Teen Movie_ by James King - a nice overview of a decade of movies, connected only by being about and featuring stories about teenagers. The relentlessly chipper tone of King and the rigidly chronological structure can make it a bit of an eat-your-greens-before-you-chow-down-on-the-fun-stuff type ordeal at times, but it is pretty comprehensive.
2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast: The Lessons We Learned From Eighties Movies (And Why We Don't Learn Them From Movies Anymore)_ by Hadley Freeman - a more personal, focused and stylised, less comprehensive selection from the former _Graun_ fashion hack, who at least acknowledges the _of its time_ rapey, racisty bits in numerous of the films covered.
3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried: The Brat Pack, John Hughes, And Their Impact On A Generation_ by Susannah Gora - a bit too fannish to be truly canonical, but packed with interview material and insights not/rarely discussed elsewhere.


----------



## tim (Jan 8, 2020)

1/40 _As you like it_ - Shakespeare (Arden Shakespeare). I've managed to get to see both this and Measure for Measure at the Barbican in the past few weeks, so decide I ought to  become more intimate with the text. The RSC discount unsold seats on the day so nice seats towards the front of the stalls for just £10. I listened along to this rather stuffy radio adaptation as I read.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly


----------



## 8ball (Jan 8, 2020)

Shirl said:


> 1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Never done the Challenge before, treat me gentle
> 
> Starting off with a Brat Pack vibe
> 
> ...



If you could make all 52 about 80s teen movies I think you might win the whole series of reading challenge threads.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 8, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property 

*2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation*


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 9, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan 
5/59  Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Never done the Challenge before, treat me gentle
> 
> Starting off with a Brat Pack vibe
> 
> ...


Quite fancy these , I was a teen in the 80s , and lived in America for a year when a lot of those movies were coming out (86/7)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 9, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Quite fancy these , I was a teen in the 80s , and lived in America for a year when a lot of those movies were coming out (86/7)


A lot of it was stuff you may already know about the movies and the people, but there were plenty of interesting titbits. The Gora book pulls together lots of fresh interviews with various of the key people (and lots of peripheral ones as well); the King book points towards a lot of less well known films which sound like they're worth digging out; and the Freeman book is pleasantly snarky.

My main takeaways were:

John Hughes became quite a dick
Alex Winter and Eric Stoltz both seem like decent coves
_A lot _of people noticed that _Some Kind Of Wonderful_ was just a remixed _Pretty In Pink_
That Blum article really cut deep


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> A lot of it was stuff you may already know about the movies and the people, but there were plenty of interesting titbits. The Gora book pulls together lots of fresh interviews with various of the key people (and lots of peripheral ones as well); the King book points towards a lot of less well known films which sound like they're worth digging out; and the Freeman book is pleasantly snarky.
> 
> My main takeaways were:
> 
> ...


I preferred Some Kind of Wonderful to Pretty in Pink , the drummer lass


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 9, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I preferred Some Kind of Wonderful to Pretty in Pink , the drummer lass


She went Method for the part, for several weeks she spent 8 hours a day with Ray Charles' drummer Billy Moore learning how to bang the skins. She never played in public until just after 9/11 when she was a guest at a friend's wedding and some of the musicians had failed to arrive due to the worldwide grounding of flights - her pal asked her to fill in on the sticks and she did


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 10, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
*5/30. A Journal of the Plague Year - Daniel Defoe.*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2020)

*1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 10, 2020)

Winot said:


> Just read Normal People and agree on the writing. Started it yesterday afternoon and got up early and finished it this morning. Felt slightly dizzy at the end. It’s rare for me to be so captivated and drawn into a novel.


I agree--it was the best novel I read last year


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 10, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> 2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself



That's on my list. Any good?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> That's on my list. Any good?



Yes. He's very good at describing scientific findings in a way that's straightforward but still coherent, and everything is linked in to case studies of real people.


----------



## Winot (Jan 10, 2020)

How many hours a day do you manage to read SpookyFrank? I’m dead impressed at people who manage to read a book a week.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 10, 2020)

Im gonna go with an unambitious 10. I need to finish more books and do less dip in dip out reading.



1/12 Moby Dick - Herman Melville

Started it a few days back. Great so far!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2020)

Winot said:


> How many hours a day do you manage to read SpookyFrank? I’m dead impressed at people who manage to read a book a week.



I try and find at least an hour a day to read, but this time of year is quiet for me work-wise so I've got the opportunity to get a head start.

I find setting myself a target helps to remind me that reading is a thing that is worth putting time into. If it leaves me with less time to gawp at the internet, so much the better.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 10, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I find setting myself a target helps to remind me that reading is a thing that is worth putting time into. If it leaves me with less time to gawp at the internet, so much the better.



This essentially means 'less time with you losers'. Why are we giving it likes


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 10, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
*6/30. Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick.*


----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2020)

marty21 said:


> I preferred Some Kind of Wonderful to Pretty in Pink , the drummer lass


I have and regularly listen to the soundtrack from Some Kind Of Wonderful, but I've never seen the film. John Hughes had a great taste in music.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 4. Borough of bones - John Conroe - Book two in the  zone war series. Starting book three now.
> 
> 
> E2A
> ...



6. Demon Divine 
7. C.A.E.C.O
Both by the same guy as above. I decided to catch up on his other series. 

Wondering what next...


----------



## chilango (Jan 10, 2020)

7/100: _Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education_ - Matthew Carlin and Jason Wallin (ed.)


----------



## Me76 (Jan 10, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
For anyone who's watched You on Netflix, I would recommend the book, it's even more weird and creepy.  I'm looking forward to watching series 2 of You and then reading a Hidden Bodies.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 10, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
*7/30. A Room of One's Own - Virginia Woolf.*

I promised myself I'd read more women authors and hopefully I've got the ball rolling. This was a really good piece from Ms. Woolf about the history of women's fiction, eloquently and convincingly expressed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 11, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9 - another great lit mag, short fiction and poetry with, again, plenty of gems.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 11, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
*8/30. First Love - Ivan Turgenev.*

A proto-YA novel from 1860? It was based on a strange and ultimately humiliating episode in the author's own life as a teenager. Wonderfully written and really gets to the heart of young love from afar.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 11, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively  (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.


----------



## tim (Jan 12, 2020)

tim said:


> 1/40 _As you like it_ - Shakespeare (Arden Shakespeare). I've managed to get to see both this and Measure for Measure at the Barbican in the past few weeks, so decide I ought to  become more intimate with the text. The RSC discount unsold seats on the day so nice seats towards the front of the stalls for just £10. I listened along to this rather stuffy radio adaptation as I read.



1/40 As you Like it by Shakespeare
2/40 Liquid by Mark Miodownik. Popular science about the fluids flowing through us and surrounding us. Lots of interesting stuff some
eof it quite basic that I was either never taught in my O level Physics or Chemistry classes or have forgotten.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 12, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2020)

1) Katherine Kerr, a time of war


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 12, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest 

*2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)*


----------



## chilango (Jan 12, 2020)

8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla


----------



## killer b (Jan 13, 2020)

1/25 Andre Gide: La Symphonie Pastorale
2/25 Emile Zola: Therese Raquin
3/25 fred vargas: chalk circle man


----------



## MsHopper (Jan 13, 2020)

1/50    Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50    A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50    All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2020)

MsHopper said:


> 1/50    Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman



How was this?


----------



## braindancer (Jan 14, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 14, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan 
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan 
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 1) Katherine Kerr, a time of war


2) Willie Carlin, thatcher's spy: my life as an mi5 agent inside sinn féin


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 14, 2020)

1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White*
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter

3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness

* I thought seeing as I've lowered my target in order to read some longer books this year, I'd mark the ones that are 500+ pages. Otherwise I'll feel like some of you prolific buggers are putting me to shame


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 14, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
*9/30. The Color Purple - Alice Walker.*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Never done the Challenge before, treat me gentle
> 
> Starting off with a Brat Pack vibe
> 
> ...



4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard - how an over-extended US military dropped minimum requirements (educational, fitness, probity, citizenship, mental health) in order to fill its ranks and meet the ever-growing operational requirements of the War on Terror.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2020)

Ptolemy said:


> 9/30



Do you think maybe you've hit the starting gate rather early?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2020)

1/? Lost Continent - Bill Bryson 
2/? Watership Down - Richard Adams 
3/? Kenny Dalglish Autobiography - Kenny Dalglish


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 15, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Do you think maybe you've hit the starting gate rather early?



Far earlier than I expected! My reading mojo has come back and work has been quiet so far, although to be fair I'm approaching some of the big ones I've put off for two years, so it'll slow down to a more respectable pace.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2020)

chilango said:


> 1/100:
> 
> _We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us_
> Hadas Weiss


Any good?

I'm going to try this listing this year
Any reason why people dont write even a shortest of reviews on this thread?


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Any good?
> 
> I'm going to try this listing this year
> Any reason why people dont write even a shortest of reviews on this thread?



The central point about individualised "investment" as a constructed m/c value is interesting. It's a quick read.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Any good?
> 
> I'm going to try this listing this year
> Any reason why people dont write even a shortest of reviews on this thread?


_Some _do


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 15, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)

*3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver* 

As recommend by Shirl in last year's thread.
I really enjoyed this and I'm looking forward to reading her other books, cheers Shirl


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2020)

9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2020)

chilango said:


> 9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski


out of interest are you reading these cover to cover?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2020)

chilango said:


> 9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski


Is that a quickish read?


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> out of interest are you reading these cover to cover?


Yep, but generally the books I'm reading for studying I read "quickly", concentrating more on sections of interest as they appear.

I'm not including books I only read selected chapters or use the index to find relevant bits.


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Is that a quickish read?


Yes. Very much so.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 15, 2020)

Blatant cheating - everyone here should be able to pass a test on whatever they’re counting against their total!


----------



## chilango (Jan 15, 2020)

8ball said:


> Blatant cheating - everyone here should be able to pass a test on whatever they’re counting against their total!



Some of us kind of have to...


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Any reason why people dont write even a shortest of reviews on this thread?


We don't want to spoil it for you


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2020)

1/19. Airhead - Emily Maitlis
2/19. ‘Twas the nightshift before Christmas - Adam Kay
3/19. Normal People - Sally Rooney
4/19. Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
5/19. Captain Marvel: Higher, Further, Faster, More - DeConnick, Lopez, Loughridge

Dunno what the rules are round graphic novels, but I’m having it


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 16, 2020)

1/10 - Die Trying by Lee Child


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 17, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 2) Willie Carlin, thatcher's spy: my life as an mi5 agent inside sinn féin


3) Stephen Hunter, point of impact


----------



## hattie (Jan 17, 2020)

Poot said:


> Good luck hattie - might be worth picking carefully?



Thanks Poot! 

I have finished my first book and I'm half way through my second _so proud of myself_
I have been choosing carefully, my 2nd book is 288 pages long - exactly the same as my first . I'll think of some other random carefulness to apply to my third choice...

1/4 The Memory Police by Yōko Ogawa


----------



## Irish353.109 (Jan 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> just looking back this is the eleventh of these reading challenge threads, i hadn't realised i'd posted them every year in the past decade


Not trying to be flippant, but as a huge fan of Ru Paul’s Drag Race “reading challenge” has a different meaning according to Mama Ru “reading is fundamental, the library is (always) open“


----------



## pennimania (Jan 17, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth - Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet School
3. The New Mistress at the Chalet School


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2020)

Irish353.109 said:


> Not trying to be flippant, but as a huge fan of Ru Paul’s Drag Race “reading challenge” has a different meaning according to Mama Ru “reading is fundamental, the library is (always) open“


In Berkshire a reading challenge is different too, most people who take it only manage a few months


----------



## Me76 (Jan 17, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish - nice read this.  Nothing really happens, just a portrait of three women's lives.  They are connected but of different generations.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 17, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property 
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation 

*4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 18, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box


----------



## braindancer (Jan 18, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 18, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 19, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 6. Demon Divine
> 7. C.A.E.C.O
> Both by the same guy as above. I decided to catch up on his other series.
> 
> Wondering what next...


8. Provenance - Ann Leckie - set in the same universe as her imperial radachi  series took me a bit to get into  but  I did enjoy it very much.

back at work so spent a lot of time reading web novels this week  only finished one proper book.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 20, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> 8. Provenance - Ann Leckie - set in the same universe as her imperial radachi  series took me a bit to get into  but  I did enjoy it very much.
> 
> back at work so spent a lot of time reading web novels this week  only finished one proper book.


9. Shadowblack
&
10. Charmcaster - Sebastien de Castell

MORE of that series.


----------



## chilango (Jan 20, 2020)

10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.

I should've liked this a lot more than I actually did.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 20, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver

*4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible*


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
*2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 21, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*3/26 Buried Caesars* *by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 21, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland

3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful


----------



## pennimania (Jan 21, 2020)

pennimania said:


> 1. The Generous Earth - Philip Oyler
> 2. Excitements at the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
> 3. The New Mistress at the Chalet School -   "    "    "



4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 21, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
*10/30. The Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger (re-read).*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 22, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful

4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 22, 2020)

1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White*
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness

4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory

* my target this year is to read more long books. * = 500+ pages


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 23, 2020)

Poot said:


> 1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro


Was the movie with Anthony Hopkins based on this book?


----------



## Poot (Jan 23, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> Was the movie with Anthony Hopkins based on this book?


I think so though I've never seen it. I usually prefer books to films so I'm really ignorant of films. I mean, I'm not that well read either, but still...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister

*4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead*

Pretty transparently a bunch of unrelated essays cobbled together into a book on a common theme, and sadly it's a book that doesn't really make a case for the proposition in the title. There's some interesting stuff in here amongst the standard Marxist theory navel-gazing but it's mostly stuff I've encountered elsewhere in more coherent form, notably 'The New Dark Age' by James Bridle.

This is what I get for impulse buying in the Verso books sale I suppose. There you go ska invita, a review.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 23, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 23, 2020)

Poot said:


> I think so though I've never seen it. I usually prefer books to films so I'm really ignorant of films. I mean, I'm not that well read either, but still...


I enjoyed the movie thoroughly, probably seen it 3 or 4 times.  You would enjoy it


----------



## braindancer (Jan 23, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov


----------



## MsHopper (Jan 23, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> How was this?


Very readable - quite a lot of breadth and interesting anecdotes the women included. I had heard of very few of the women 
However it didn't have lot of depth. I enjoyed it tho and would recommend it.


----------



## MsHopper (Jan 23, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr 

*4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Paver*


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth - Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet School
3. The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dye

*6. Riding with the Lintons - Diana Pullein Thompson*


----------



## pennimania (Jan 23, 2020)

Shirl said:


> 1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
> 2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
> 3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
> 4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
> ...



I love Nina Bawden novels


----------



## Shirl (Jan 24, 2020)

pennimania said:


> I love Nina Bawden novels


Apart from The Secret Garden I've only just discovered them. I love them too.


----------



## Winot (Jan 24, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney

2/19 *Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 24, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9.

3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others. I appreciated these stories very much, for the rigorous exercise of ideas and imagination they offer, as well as for their clarity, but I did miss feeling any genuine emotional connection to most of them.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 24, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read)
*11/30. The Last Man - Mary Shelley.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 25, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible

*5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> 1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
> 2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9.
> 
> 3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others. I appreciated these stories very much, for the rigorous exercise of ideas and imagination they offer, as well as for their clarity, but I did miss feeling any genuine emotional connection to most of them.


Hmm, was next on my list. Might rethink.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 25, 2020)

I'd still recommend it as an interesting read Biddlybee. Just wouldn't rush to read anything else of his above other stuff, I suppose.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 25, 2020)

Think I'll bump it down


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 25, 2020)

*1. "Tombland" - C. J. Sansom. Very good historical thriller, both the story and characters were brought to life well. Rather long though! *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 25, 2020)

3/30 Mark Hayes - The Trouble With National Action
4/30 Daniel Sonabend - We Fight Fascists: The 43 Group and Their Forgotten Battle for Post-War Britain

I thought that Sonabend was OK as a way of expanding the the original book on the 43 Group by Maurice Beckman. But not as good as that one.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 26, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland*


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 26, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 26, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40:  Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain 
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 26, 2020)

Had a very slow start to the year, laregly due to work and being paid to do a qualification.

1) Kate Evans - Red Rosa (only the 3rd graphic novel I have ever read. Hugely enjoyed this)
2) Daniel Finn -One Man's Terrorist. A political history of the IRA


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 26, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read)
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
*12/30. A Very Easy Death - Simone de Beauvoir.*


----------



## Me76 (Jan 26, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld - enjoyed this.  An interesting concept that isn't laboured and gives you lots of stories in one book.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 26, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth

5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror


----------



## chilango (Jan 26, 2020)

11/100: _For a critique of the political economy of the sign_ - Jean Baudrillard.

Edit to add: I enjoyed this at the start. I liked his stuff on "objects" and consumption as status. Though it read as quite dated now (the stuff on TV sets for example) but once he started trying to construct a theory with equations and stuff I felt he'd pushed it too far.


----------



## chilango (Jan 27, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 3/30 Mark Hayes - The Trouble With National Action
> 4/30 Daniel Sonabend - We Fight Fascists: The 43 Group and Their Forgotten Battle for Post-War Britain
> 
> I thought that Sonabend was OK as a way of expanding the the original book on the 43 Group by Maurice Beckman. But not as good as that one.



Is that Hayes book any good? I heard it was quite a "thin" book in both senses?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2020)

chilango said:


> Is that Hayes book any good? I heard it was quite a "thin" book in both senses?



It's basically an essay and is an OK overview of NA statements, and things that have appeared in the press about convictions etc.

There is a useful and entertaining review on libcom which covers some of the on the ground stuff that happened when NA organised things:




__





						The Trouble With The Freedom Press Book About National Action
					

There is no mention of the militant anti-fascists who physically opposed the neo-Nazi group throughout their existence




					libcom.org


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones

*6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 27, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read)
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
*13/30. Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys.*


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell


Report


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirl said:


> 8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell



Any good? 
I've been watching the TV programme and wondering if this was worth a read.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> Any good?
> I've been watching the TV programme and wondering if this was worth a read.


Not really. I wanted to get a bit more insight but it was quite a dull read. I like Colin Caffell so far in the TV drama but I found the real Colin disappointing. He writes an awful lot about himself. There are are pages and pages of him seeing psychics and the like. I buy kindle books otherwise I'd have sent it to you but you're not missing much if you don't buy it. Unless you want to know a LOT more about Colin Caffel.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Not really. I wanted to get a bit more insight but it was quite a dull read. I like Colin Caffell so far in the TV drama but I found the real Colin disappointing. He writes an awful lot about himself. There are are pages and pages of him seeing psychics and the like. I buy kindle books otherwise I'd have sent it to you but you're not missing much if you don't buy it.



I'm glad I asked!
I'll probably give it a miss.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I'm glad I asked!
> I'll probably give it a miss.


Good idea.
I've read quite a few books that I've come across from looking at what you've read and enjoyed them all so far.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2020)

Shirl said:


> I've read quite a few books that I've come across from looking at what you've read and enjoyed them all so far.



Likewise


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 28, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read)
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/30. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
*14/30. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen.*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 28, 2020)

Ptolemy said:


> 1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
> 2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
> 3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
> 4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
> ...


Never read it  should I?


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 28, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/30. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/30. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
*15/30. Pride and Prejudice - Jane Austen (re-read).* 



Biddlybee said:


> Never read it  should I?



It depends on whether you like period novels or not - and in particular whether you like Austen or not. From my perspective, it was a very good piece of work, if not quite up there with _Pride and Prejudice_ or _Persuasion_. It's probably the most overtly cynical of Austen's novels and has many dreadful characters to recommend it. There can be a little confusion over characters with similar names, but it kept my interest right to the very end.

I'd say give it a go, for sure.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 29, 2020)

•    1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History Of The 80s Teen Movie_
    •    2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast: The Lessons We Learned From Eighties Movies (And Why We Don't Learn Them From Movies Anymore)_
    •    3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried: The Brat Pack, John Hughes, And Their Impact On A Generation_
    •    4/52: _Irregular Army_

    •    5/52: _Operation Ajax: The Story of the CIA Coup that Remade the Middle East_ by Mike de Seve and Daniel Burwen - an interesting but not wholly satisfying graphic novel take on the CIA/MI6 plot to unseat Mosaddegh from Iran after he nationalised the oil industry. The artwork by Burwen just isn’t strong or distinctive enough, and it lacks on-point storytelling; and De Seve’s story structure undermines any sense of drama until the very end and the actual coup. The shift to the point of view of a (fictionalised?) young Company man, part of Kermit Roosevelt’s team on the ground in Tehran, helps anchor the story, but is too little too late, coming after so much meandering scene-setting. Does not compare well to Alan Moore and Bill Sienkiewicz’s _Brought To Light: Shadowplay - The Secret Team_, which told the story of 30 years of CIA covert ops from the perspective of a cynical, exhausted American eagle.

    •    6/52: _Judgment On Gotham_ by John Wagner, Alan Grant and Simon Bisley - even when it came out in 1991 this Judge Dredd/Batman crossover was transparently cash-in nonsense, but it was still fun, and full-on painted Bizness. Plotwise, it’s thin: Judge Death escapes to Gotham via a dimension jump, teams up with Scarecrow, and causes mayhem at a heavy metal concert. The promised team-up never happens - the Caped Crusader actually hooks up with Cass Anderson, with Ol’ Stony Face angrily pursuing them; Mean Machine is in the mix too. Only pulled it off the shelf because the 5yo wanted to read it - and he loved it, particularly when Death is hit by Scarecrow’s ‘fear spray’ and starts hallucinating teddy bears and cuddly unicorns


----------



## Shirl (Jan 30, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead

*5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris*


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2020)

Still ploughing through Anna Karenina but took a break to read this; excellent and thought provoking:

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
*3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid*


----------



## Hollis (Jan 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> _the 2020 thread is intended for books read** between the very start of 2020 and the very end of 2020***._



Based on Pickman's specific rules, despite finally finishing 'A Thousand Spendid Suns' by  Khaled Hosseini, I will be finishing the month on a big fat zero.   This ain't gonna go well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2020)

Hollis said:


> Based on Pickman's specific rules, despite finally finishing 'A Thousand Spendid Suns' by  Khaled Hosseini, I will be finishing the month on a big fat zero.   This ain't gonna go well.


Whoa there. If you finished it this year it counts as read this year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 3) Stephen Hunter, point of impact


4) Jo nesbo, knife


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 30, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/30. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/30. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/30. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
*16/30. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe - C. S. Lewis.*


----------



## marty21 (Jan 31, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 31, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson 

Christ- finally finished Suttree last night. It's taken months of my time. Best friend rated it as his favourite book. I could take it or leave it, and that's the last Mccarthy book I'm reading (I've read The Road and Blood Meridian. Bleak and ultimately unfulfilling.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 31, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady


----------



## pennimania (Jan 31, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet  School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and

6. The Chalet School and Richenda -                “          “         “
7. Trials for the Chalet School -                          “          “         “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 31, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
*4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter*

(both made me cry!)


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2020)

Spoiler: 1. The Mermaid of Black Conch: A Love Story - by Monique Roffey (Peepal Tree Press, 2020) FICTION



This really grabbed me from the off. Set on a small fictional Caribbean island, its a love story told with archetypal but well rounded characters and a sprinkling of magical realism, all for the ultimate purpose of exploring Caribbean history. It had a well told yarn feel about it. Very well realised world. Patois was used expertly. The love story aspects also sincere and moving even.

She's written a fair few books before this one, and there's something very accomplished about it without at all being showy. I expect it won't get a particularly good reaction from the literati, in a way her earlier books have, as there's perhaps something a little ..... not sure the word....hokey about it. Thats not it, but I can imagine people looking down on it a bit.
But I think there's something very pure at the heart of this book and tapping into as a reader felt great.





Spoiler: 2. House of Ashes - by Monique Roffey (Simon & Schuster 2014) FICTION



Picked this up as it was the only other book of Monique's in print. Could've bought a second hand one I guess, but the subject piqued my interest. Its a based-on-real events piece of historical fiction, based on the 1990 coup attempt in Trinidad by a brotherhood of (to some extent) 'Islamic' rebels.

Its a great piece of work I think. Very well researched, strong on detail, without losing focus on the action. But above all its an attempt to insert and centre humanity into the event. Both the rebels and the hostages are all explored for their motivations, emotions and life experiences. She is sympathetic to everyone involved, and ultimately to the islands past and future as a whole.

I haven't explored it fully but it looks like this was a major moment in Trinidadian history. It was a failed coup, but it sent shockwaves. I wonder how her telling would go down amongst Trinidadians.
Overall she has trodden carefully, keeping critical of the coup attempt, and particularly the death and wider suffering it created, but maintaining a sympathy for those involved and their motivations.

The majority of it is claustrophobicly set within the besieged parliamentary palace, dovetailed with a little before and after, and I think having made it through to the end the story will stay with me, blending in as a lived memory.





Spoiler: 3. La Bastarda: A Novel - by Trifonia Melibea Obono (Feminist Press, 2018) FICTION



Picked this up on a whim after reading that it was the first novel ever published in English by a woman from Equatorial Guinea - sounded like an interesting voice! Turns out its also about being a young lesbian in the highly traditional and repressive traditional local culture.

Its unusual writing compared to Western fiction: very brief, very functional, with little dwelling - moves on quickly from scene to scene - and my guess was much of this is a stylistic thing based on Guinean storytelling styles. As a result its a short read, gets right to the point, and gets a lot of information across, both personal and about the depressing cultural norms.

And i found it captivating. Despite what can only be described as sad subject matter, it felt so positive to hear her voice, and to share in the experience. The book is banned in Equatorial Guinea, which says it all. It comes across as brave, direct, honest and pure. All power





Spoiler: 4. Now We Have Your Attention: Inside Britain’s Radical New Politics - by Jack Shenker (Bodley Head, 2019) NONFICTION 



A very competent and precise writer/journalist. Easy reading. The book is a reportage-style snapshot of the contemporary active left, and the state of the nation more broadly. He touches on many or most of the key spots that seem most relevant in 2019. But ultimately the political message isn't particularly challenging. Its all very Sunday Supplement, Guardian venturing out of the office.

Occasionally a critical question is asked, but anything resembling a deeper analysis or even musing is missing. Though I guess that depends on your starting point. It's published by Bodley Head (Penguin) and I think they're going for a much wider audience. But there's not really anything new here for me.

On the plus side I guess he's trying to raise the profile of what resistance there is.


----------



## yield (Jan 31, 2020)

Can't believe it's been a whole sodding month and I'm still on zero. Should finish the Blind Assassin in the next few days. Lost my concentration or something.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 31, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 1, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures _by James King
> 2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast _by Hadley Freeman
> 3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
> 4/52: _Irregular Army _by Matt Kennard
> ...




_7/52: The Jungle Is Neutral_ by F Spencer Chapman - classic wartime memoir of a British adventurer and army officer who disappeared into the jungles of Malaya to organise stay-behind units and liaise with local Malay, Chinese and Sekai people in the weeks before the fall of Singapore. He was to stay for nearly four years, much of it whilst a fugitive hunted by Japanese occupation forces. He was twice captured, and twice escaped; repeatedly suffered from dysentery, beri-beri, malaria and a dozen other tropical ailments; was shot twice; and ultimately picked up from the coast by submarine, only to be dropped back into the interior by parachute a few weeks later. A fascinating read.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 1, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/30. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/30. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/30. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/30. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
*17/30. Lord of the Flies - William Golding.*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 1, 2020)

5/30 Nanni Balestrini - We Want Everything: The novel of Italy’s hot autumn

Pretty cool - autonomism for dummies.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 1, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/30. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/30. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/30. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/30. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/30. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
*18/30. A Study in Scarlet - Arthur Conan Doyle.*

I honestly hadn't expected to read much by this time - this huge amount of reading is due to the fact that my circumstances have changed radically this month and as a result, I have much more time flat on my back with little to do... I'll likely up my target total and maybe add a "biggie" sub-target.


----------



## seventh bullet (Feb 1, 2020)

1.The Third World in the Global 1960s - edited by Samantha Christiansen & Zachary A. Scarlett

2.The Long Twentieth Century - Giovanni Arrighi

3.In Defence of the Terror: Liberty Or Death in the French Revolution - Sophie Wahnich

4.The Intellectual Origins of the English Revolution - Christopher Hill

Next up is Hill's Reformation to Industrial Revolution


----------



## Me76 (Feb 1, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace - indie writer, standard crime fic, not bad 
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris, read it in a day, interesting family drama


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 2, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror

6/50 - China Mieville - Kraken


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2020)

Ooh, another that's been on my list a while. I've never read Mieville. Good place to start?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 2, 2020)

It's not my favourite, I'd start with Perdido Street Station. Kraken seems a bit like China Mieville doing China Mieville, PSS was an earlier/better one. The City and the City is good too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks, will add PSS to my list.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 2, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2020)

D'wards said:


> 2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons and John Higgins



CFY


----------



## D'wards (Feb 2, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> CFY


Point taken (although tbf my copy has only the first two gadges named on the cover)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 2, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 - China Mieville - Kraken

7/50 - Terry Pratchett - Pyramids


----------



## D'wards (Feb 2, 2020)

braindancer said:


> 1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
> 2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
> 3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
> 4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov


Did you like The Wanderers?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 2, 2020)

living close to the county town of royal berkshire, this thread title is confusing.  i'm not used to seeing 'wonderful' and 'reading' in the same sentence


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 2, 2020)

1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/30. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/30. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/30. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/30. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/30. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/30. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/30. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/30. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/30. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/30. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/30. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/30. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/30. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/30. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
*19/30. Mansfield Park - Jane Austen.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 3, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)

*7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers*


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 3, 2020)

1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White*
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory

7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever


* my target this year is to read more long books. * = 500+ pages


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 3, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland

*5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## braindancer (Feb 3, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Did you like The Wanderers?



I did!  I devoured it!  I think it may have been a recommendation from you that put me on to it.  I've not read anything by Richard Price before - have you read any others?  Any tips?


----------



## D'wards (Feb 3, 2020)

braindancer said:


> I did!  I devoured it!  I think it may have been a recommendation from you that put me on to it.  I've not read anything by Richard Price before - have you read any others?  Any tips?


It's one of my favourites.  It's got a real heart to it.
The last chapter is really thought provoking I thought- the reactions of his girlfriend and his mum after the rape.

I must admit I haven't read any others, but they all seem to be more hard bitten crime novels rather than coming of age dramas.

He wrote some of the Wire iirc


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 3, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids

8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards! - that's the best Discworld book yet


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property 
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation 
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip 

*6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 3, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!

9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor


----------



## pennimania (Feb 4, 2020)

Ptolemy said:


> 1/30. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
> 2/30. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
> 3/30. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
> 4/30. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
> ...


Love  A Study in Scarlet! First read it when I was 10!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 4, 2020)

1/? Ninefox Gambit by Yoon Ha Lee


----------



## chilango (Feb 4, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.

*12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls,*
I have read this, out loud, a few pages at a time every night for what feels likes ages to my daughter (who is perfectly capable of reading more substantial books by herself but takes some kind of perverse pleasure in making me do this!)

*13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction -  Stephan  Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.*
A brief critical overview that has saved me from wasting my time reading the actual book.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2020)

chilango said:


> *13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction -  Stephan  Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.*
> A brief critical overview that has saved me from wasting my time reading the actual book.


But what did your daughter make of it?


----------



## chilango (Feb 4, 2020)

nogojones said:


> But what did your daughter make of it?



She read the back cover and based her comments on that...


----------



## pennimania (Feb 4, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet  School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda -                “          “         “
7. Trials for the Chalet School -                          “          “         “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
and
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 5, 2020)

pennimania said:


> Love  A Study in Scarlet! First read it when I was 10!



It was good! I found _The Sign of Four_ at the same time, so I have that ready for a few books down the line...

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
*20/50. The Castle of Otranto - Horace Walpole.*

Since recent events have left it fairly difficult for me to move around (with little to do for the next couple of months but read more!), I've decided to set a new target of 50 books. I'm also hoping that at least 5 of these will be more than 500 pages long, encouraging me to grapple with the doorstops on my shelf.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 5, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French


----------



## braindancer (Feb 5, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom

*2.* "*Exit Wounds" - a rather good crime and thriller short story compilation*


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 5, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 6, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
*21/50. The Passion of New Eve - Angela Carter.*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures_ by James King
> 2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast_ by Hadley Freeman
> 3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
> 4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard
> ...


    •    8/52: _The Films Of Danny Dyer_ by Jonathan Sothcott and James Mullinger - shockingly badly written self-published hagiography. Longtime Dyer producer and pal Sothcott provides many of the anecdotes, presumably whilst Mullinger was busy googling reviews of everything the Essex Machine made between 1993 and 2013 and checking with Revolver how many DVDs they shifted of each of his movies, down to the last digit. Yet it’s also rather poignant, with Dyer repeatedly getting dragged into really shitty movies just because someone asked him to be in it (and quite often it’s Tamer Hassan). Dyer comes across as a consummate professional, and it is a reminder that he has put in some solid performances over the years. It stops in 2013 with his hope that _Vendetta_ will be recognised as a solid, well-made thriller (  ), and just before he steps into tellyland and a big part in _EastEnders_. There are some intriguing loose ends: why did he fall out with Nick Love, what the deal is with Turbo Terry’s money, how did his feud with Martin Kemp start, and just what is the trouble he’s in that he is constantly taking on so many of these shitty roles for a ten grand here, a fifty grand there?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...and just what is the trouble he’s in that he is constantly taking on so many of these shitty roles for a ten grand here, a fifty grand there?



Definitely not, probably, 100%, deffo.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 6, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property 
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation 
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip 
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2 

*8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation*


----------



## ska invita (Feb 7, 2020)

Spoiler: 1. The Mermaid of Black Conch: A Love Story - by Monique Roffey (Peepal Tree Press, 2020) FICTION



This really grabbed me from the off. Set on a small fictional Caribbean island, its a love story told with archetypal but well rounded characters and a sprinkling of magical realism, all for the ultimate purpose of exploring Caribbean history. It had a well told yarn feel about it. Very well realised world. Patois was used expertly. The love story aspects also sincere and moving even.

She's written a fair few books before this one, and there's something very accomplished about it without at all being showy. I expect it won't get a particularly good reaction from the literati, in a way her earlier books have, as there's perhaps something a little ..... not sure the word....hokey about it. Thats not it, but I can imagine people looking down on it a bit.
But I think there's something very pure at the heart of this book and tapping into as a reader felt great.





Spoiler: 2. House of Ashes - by Monique Roffey (Simon & Schuster 2014) FICTION



Picked this up as it was the only other book of Monique's in print. Could've bought a second hand one I guess, but the subject piqued my interest. Its a based-on-real events piece of historical fiction, based on the 1990 coup attempt in Trinidad by a brotherhood of (to some extent) 'Islamic' rebels.

Its a great piece of work I think. Very well researched, strong on detail, without losing focus on the action. But above all its an attempt to insert and centre humanity into the event. Both the rebels and the hostages are all explored for their motivations, emotions and life experiences. She is sympathetic to everyone involved, and ultimately to the islands past and future as a whole.

I haven't explored it fully but it looks like this was a major moment in Trinidadian history. It was a failed coup, but it sent shockwaves. I wonder how her telling would go down amongst Trinidadians.
Overall she has trodden carefully, keeping critical of the coup attempt, and particularly the death and wider suffering it created, but maintaining a sympathy for those involved and their motivations.

The majority of it is claustrophobicly set within the besieged parliamentary palace, dovetailed with a little before and after, and I think having made it through to the end the story will stay with me, blending in as a lived memory.





Spoiler: 3. La Bastarda: A Novel - by Trifonia Melibea Obono (Feminist Press, 2018) FICTION



Picked this up on a whim after reading that it was the first novel ever published in English by a woman from Equatorial Guinea - sounded like an interesting voice! Turns out its also about being a young lesbian in the highly traditional and repressive traditional local culture.

Its unusual writing compared to Western fiction: very brief, very functional, with little dwelling - moves on quickly from scene to scene - and my guess was much of this is a stylistic thing based on Guinean storytelling styles. As a result its a short read, gets right to the point, and gets a lot of information across, both personal and about the depressing cultural norms.

And i found it captivating. Despite what can only be described as sad subject matter, it felt so positive to hear her voice, and to share in the experience. The book is banned in Equatorial Guinea, which says it all. It comes across as brave, direct, honest and pure. All power





Spoiler: 4. Now We Have Your Attention: Inside Britain’s Radical New Politics - by Jack Shenker (Bodley Head, 2019) NONFICTION 



A very competent and precise writer/journalist. Easy reading. The book is a reportage-style snapshot of the contemporary active left, and the state of the nation more broadly. He touches on many or most of the key spots that seem most relevant in 2019. But ultimately the political message isn't particularly challenging. Its all very Sunday Supplement, Guardian venturing out of the office.

Occasionally a critical question is asked, but anything resembling a deeper analysis or even musing is missing. Though I guess that depends on your starting point. It's published by Bodley Head (Penguin) and I think they're going for a much wider audience. But there's not really anything new here for me.

On the plus side I guess he's trying to raise the profile of what resistance there is.



JUST READ:



Spoiler: 5. The Lime Green Mystery: An Oral History of the Centerprise Co-Operative - by Rosa Schling (On The Record, 2017) NONFICTION



Inspiring history of Centerprise - the Hackney bookshop, cafe, publisher, advice centre, youth club, meeting space, that sadly closed in 2012, after being screwed over and turfed out by the council. The book is expertly put together - an entertaining read and attractively laid out (lots of pics!).

There's plenty of interesting London socio-political historical context, but the parts of Centerprise history that particularly stood out to me were:

-The boldness in opening a bookshop in an area where there were none, and having faith that readers would come. This was particularly seen a class issue at the time - 'working class deprived Hackney didn't read' was seemingly the presumption from the rest of the world

-Started very much with anarchist organisational motives, not just to run cooperatively but that the community would take it over at the soonest opportunity! In reality key workers worked their arses off putting in long hours leading to burnout after several years.

-Because the building was multi-use it didn't have a stigma for people entering, breaking down the soft social barriers to some extent of 'this place is not for me so I wont even walk through the door'. Created a much more diverse clientele as a result. Something a lot of left spaces fail at.

-Was interesting to read how the politics and degree of professionalism changed over time, broadly speaking from idealistic, committed but amateurish to practical, committed and efficient, without ever losing sight of the common thread of the mission.

-The publishing wing of the building was an incredible project, focusing on genuinely publishing local people, and done so in the spirit of self-education. So much easier said than done. And the literacy project. And the advice bureau...incredible work.

-In fact on every front the focus on being a genuine resource for the local community was the number one priority. That's not without its complications, particularly so when faced with the range of problems people have.

What a shame it was forced to close. I don't know what state it was in in its last days, but better to improve whats there than see things go, as once they're gone they're gone. We'd be lucky to ever see the like again.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 8, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
*22/50. The Sign of Four - Arthur Conan Doyle.*


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others

4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection. Second in the Wormwood trilogy and just as enjoyable as the first


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 4) Jo nesbo, knife


5) Katherine Kerr, a time of justice
6) georges simenon, maigret's madwoman


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 8, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
*23/50. The State and Revolution - V. I. Lenin.*


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2020)

1/? Ninefox Gambit by Yoon Ha Lee
*2/? Thatcher Stole my Trousers by Alexi Sayle*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 9, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers

*8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth *


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 9, 2020)

1) Kate Evans - Red Rosa (only the 3rd graphic novel I have ever read. Hugely enjoyed this)
2) Daniel Finn -One Man's Terrorist. A political history of the IRA
*3) Ted Chiang - Stories of your life and others - Cheers kropotkin for mentioning how much you love this. Really enjoyed it
4) Daniel Sonabend - We fight fascists: The 43 Group and their forgotten battle for post-war Britain.*


----------



## D'wards (Feb 9, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 10, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth

*9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
*6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn*


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 12, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
*24/50. Decline and Fall - Evelyn Waugh.*


----------



## Shirl (Feb 12, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 12, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 13, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation

*10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait*


----------



## Poot (Feb 13, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
*3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson*

Falling behind but in my defence The Magus took quite some reading.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 13, 2020)

1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White*
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever

9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America


* my target this year is to read more long books. * = 500+ pages. I'm gearing up to an especially heavy one just now, so I may not post in this thread for a while...


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy

Great novel, in every sense, probably better than Pride and Prejudice as an analysis of the nature of relationships and their problems. Bit long though and was very bored of hearing about the aristocracy and their first world problems by the end.


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer


----------



## chilango (Feb 13, 2020)

14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord.

Astonishingly I'd never read this before. I quickly found out why


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 13, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell 
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2020)

I've just started the 4th one of those books.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 14, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney

2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward

*3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor *


----------



## bookaddict (Feb 15, 2020)

I am trying for about 10 but I never seem to have 1 out of my hands - sometimes I have 2 or 3 on the go at any one time!  Currently reading The Belle Fields by Lora Adams and will do its sequel Ashes of Roses - both will be for second time.  Enjoyed these first time round and enjoying again.  Anyone in romantic fiction these are a must - happy reading everyone


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 15, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
*25/50. The Mysteries of Udolpho - Ann Radcliffe*.*

* = more than 500 pages - I am hoping to read at least 5 of these in 2020.

Hideously boring Gothic novel - read mainly because I am going to read _Northanger Abbey_ next and thought my appreciation of it might be increased by reading the notorious source material.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 15, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld - excellent book this.  Would like to credit the translator too.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 16, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
*26/50. Northanger Abbey - Jane Austen.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 16, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor

10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 16, 2020)

1/10 - Die Trying by Lee Child 
*2/10 - The Three Kings: Busby, Shankley, Stein by Leo Moynihan*


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 16, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
*27/30. A Clockwork Orange - Anthony Burgess (re-read).*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 17, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation

*3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada. A Japanese locked room mystery. I've never really read anything like it. I'm not sure if it's the style of writing or the translation but I felt distanced from characters, possibly because the story and the clues are more important in this genre than characterisation. I didn't dislike it but it felt a bit dry and wasn't always a compelling read. *


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2020)

So far, 15. But cheating really as I am on gardening leave


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 18, 2020)

Manter said:


> So far, 15. But cheating really as I am on gardening leave



I can relate - I am off work with a back injury which will take a couple of months to heal. The only saving grace is that I have a big pile of books to tackle, hence my embarrassingly high number of books in a month and a half. But I am enjoying it all the same.

Some interesting reads you have there!


----------



## pennimania (Feb 18, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet  School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda -                “          “         “
7. Trials for the Chalet School -                          “          “         “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)
11. Joey and Co in Tyrol – Elinor Brent Dyer
12. Ruey Richardson at the Chalet School – Elinor Brent Dyer
13. Oil Paint and Greece – Peter Hemming
14. The Hellbound Heart – Clive Barker
15. The Chalet School Reunion – Elinor Brent Dyer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 18, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris

*7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 18, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40:  Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 18, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
*7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black*


----------



## ringo (Feb 18, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 18, 2020)

Biddlybee said:


> 1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
> 2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
> 3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
> 4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
> ...


She's great, isn't she? She's a senior prof at Lancaster now, I've been in loads of meetings with her. I need to read her book.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2020)

She really is.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 19, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/4  The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 19, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman



Co-incidentally I'm currently 50 pages into Building and Dwelling which is fairly enjoyable so far. In theory, The Craftsman (which I haven't read) is part of a trilogy, Building and Dwelling the last in the three


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 19, 2020)

gawkrodger said:


> Co-incidentally I'm currently 50 pages into Building and Dwelling which is fairly enjoyable so far. In theory, The Craftsman (which I haven't read) is part of a trilogy, Building and Dwelling the last in the three




I like Sennett’s writing and observational approach. I also agree with him about the way work provides a sense of identity.

His argument, that the shift from industrial society (and the New Deal/post-war ‘consensus’ that accompanied it) to post-industrial society has changed meanings of work, is also important. Where I have a problem with it is his view that shared repertoires/basic shop floor solidarity has been erased under neoliberalism. It’s not my experience although I accept the tools needed to do something with it - strong unions, collective bargaining and a more benign set of employment laws - make things much harder


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 20, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger

11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn


----------



## nogojones (Feb 20, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property 
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation 
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip 
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2 
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation 

*10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat*


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 20, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box


----------



## Me76 (Feb 21, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen - this is a typical psychological thriller and I totally though I knew the way it was going for ages and then the last third shifted it all.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 22, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait

*11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff *


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada

*4. "Into the Woods" - Tana French. Really brilliant thriller. I loved it. *


----------



## Poot (Feb 22, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
*4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 22, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn

12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 22, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
*28/50. One on One: 101 True Encounters - Craig Brown.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2020)

1/? Ninefox Gambit by Yoon Ha Lee
2/? Thatcher Stole my Trousers by Alexi Sayle
*3/? Semiosis by Sue Burke*


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 23, 2020)

1. Jo Nesbo: Knife 
2. Bernadine Evaristo: Girl, Woman, Other
3. Bernadine Evaristo: Mr Loverman
4. Jeanine Cummins: American Dirt


----------



## Shirl (Feb 23, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 24, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff 

*12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries*


----------



## braindancer (Feb 24, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov


----------



## D'wards (Feb 26, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 26, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*7/26 The Devil Met a Lady* *by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 26, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries

*13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep*


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 27, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
*8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst*


----------



## Shirl (Feb 27, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/4  The Book of Evidence - John Banville


----------



## Me76 (Feb 27, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen

10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg - a very sweet romance.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 28, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
*29/50. Don Quixote - Miguel de Cervantes*.*

* = more than 500 pages. 

Phew, I started reading this in 2018, but left it until January of this year - I've been reading it on and off ever since.  Really a great novel and a wonderful read.


----------



## yield (Feb 28, 2020)

1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood. 
2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks 
3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni


----------



## Me76 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ptolemy said:


> 1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
> 2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
> 3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
> 4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
> ...


Really? I read part 1 a while back and found it the most repetitive stuff I've ever read.  I did part one and it was a month of my life gone. I didnt count it as a book read. And it's still sitting on my good reads list as unfinished.


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 29, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Really? I read part 1 a while back and found it the most repetitive stuff I've ever read.  I did part one and it was a month of my life gone. I didnt count it as a book read. And it's still sitting on my good reads list as unfinished.



Hard to say about the repetitiveness - I only really found it towards the end with a couple of the 'maidens in men's clothing' plots. For me, it helped that Part II shifts the tone quite substantially, and I have a high tolerance for repetitiveness in plots anyway (I read _Journey to the West_ many years ago and that recycles variations on the exact same plot each chapter for 80 over 2000 pages... it was only towards the end that I got sick of it, so I'm not exactly 'normal' in that regard ).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 29, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures_ by James King
> 2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast_ by Hadley Freeman
> 3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
> 4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard
> ...



•    9/52: _Judge Dredd Vs The Fatties_ by John Wagner, Alan Grant, Ron Smith, Carlos Ezquerra, Cam Kennedy & Tom Frame - Tip-top collection of some of the finest non-epic stories from the golden age of _2000AD_, with Ol’ Stoney Face taking a dim view of post-Apocalypse War obesity. One of Titan’s short (five edition) 1980s series of rough-and-ready black and white paperback Dredd reprints (the others covering the Dark Judges, Otto Sump, ‘Monkey Business’ and Chopper - worth nabbing if you see them on Amazon, they normally go for around a fiver.

    •    10/52: _Judge Dredd Vs Otto Sump_ by John Wagner, Alan Grant, Ron Smith & Tom Frame - Another Titan reprint, this time covering most of the tales about Mega City One’s most loveable fugly. Some simply stupendous Ron Smith draughtsmanship, and very funny to boot.

    •    11/52: _The Judge Child Quest_ by John Howard (John Wagner & Alan Grant), Brian Bolland, Mike McMahon, Ron Smith & Tom Frame -  The third Dredd epic (after the Cursed Earth and the Cal-featuring The Day The Law Died), and the first outing of the Wagner/Grant scripting team. The first issue of _2000AD_ I ever read featured the very last episode of this story - absolutely amazing work from Ron Smith, with memorable appearances from the Angel Gang, and Judge Hershey, and the Grunwalder! It’s the story of Dredd’s relentless pursuit of a mutant boy who may just be Mega City One’s saviour… Thoroughly episodic, but with plenty of enjoyable moments along the way. Unfortunately the edition I was reading (Fleetway Quality) was something of a botch job when it comes to the colouring. Oh well, still a good story. My 5yo and 9yo both loved it.

    •    12/52: _Dirty War, Clean Hands: ETA, The GAL And Spanish Democracy_ by Paddy Woodworth - Powerful account of the (second) ‘Dirty War’ waged by the Spanish state against Basque separatist group ETA in the years following the death of Franco, and the absolute refusal to acknowledge its part in creating, tasking and protecting the GAL murder squads of the (then-ruling) PSOE. Iberophile Irish journalist Woodworth never hides his opposition to ETA, which lends his forensic analysis of the GAL scandal (Spanish Labour Party apparatchiks conspiring with Guardia Civil, NCP cops, CESID military intelligence and assorted right wing thugs, a sprinkling of professional mercenaries and various gangsters from across Europe to send assassination squads into France after Basque émigrés) extra power. Be warned - more than half the book concerns court cases, and no, there’s no happy ending. For more on GAL and ETA I started a thread on the subject a while back.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 1, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg

11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L - totally as good as The Hunger Games.  Looking forward to reading the rest.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 1, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
Loved this - great historical, gothic murder mystery. Looking forward to reading more of hers.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 3, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 4, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky

*8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep

*14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 5) Katherine Kerr, a time of justice
> 6) georges simenon, maigret's madwoman


7) katherine kerr, daggerspell


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
*The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins *(more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 4, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
*30/50. Fathers and Sons - Ivan Turgenev.*

* = more than 500 pages


----------



## Shirl (Mar 4, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively (5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly.
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 5, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
*31/50. The Day of the Triffids - John Wyndham.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 7, 2020)

6/30 Bill Drummond and Mark Manning - Bad Wisdom

Has really not aged well at all. Manning’s (ironic?) misogyny especially.

7/30 David Turner - Fascism and anti-Fascism in the Medway Towns 1927-1940

good pamphlet from the 1990s. Excellently pissy intro about local historians and the heritage industry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4.*"*Into the Woods" - Tana French

*5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor. Very enjoyable, sightly creepy thriller. *


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> 1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures_ by James King
> 2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast_ by Hadley Freeman
> 3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
> 4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard
> ...



_•    _13/52: _Frontline UK_ by William Corderoy, Ian Kennedy and Clemente Rezzonico (additional material by Steve Holland) - A typical DC Thomson adventure strip, full of binary morals and very few meaningful consequences; the set-up is a sneak invasion of Britain by a sinister Asian superpower, the ‘Yellow Moon’, with a three-man British Army Scorpion tank crew leading resistance. Frankly it doesn’t compare very well with Pat Mills’ similarly-themed, Clive Egleton-inspired strip ‘Invasion’ (certainly neither the protagonist Sergeant Sam Strong nor his enemy the ‘Y.Ms’ are a patch on Bill Savage or the Volgans), but there’s some beautiful Ian Kennedy black & white line work in the first half. Comic historian Steve Holland’s introductory essays are customarily excellent, and place the strip in context and explain in detail the genesis of the story and how it ended up in DC Thomson’s response to IPC’s ‘Action’, ‘Bullet’.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> _•    _13/52: _Frontline UK_ by William Corderoy, Ian Kennedy and Clemente Rezzonico (additional material by Steve Holland) - A typical DC Thomson adventure strip, full of binary morals and very few meaningful consequences; the set-up is a sneak invasion of Britain by a sinister Asian superpower, the ‘Yellow Moon’, with a three-man British Army Scorpion tank crew leading resistance. Frankly it doesn’t compare very well with Pat Mills’ similarly-themed, Clive Egleton-inspired strip ‘Invasion’ (certainly neither the protagonist Sergeant Sam Strong nor his enemy the ‘Y.Ms’ are a patch on Bill Savage or the Volgans), but there’s some beautiful Ian Kennedy black & white line work in the first half. Comic historian Steve Holland’s introductory essays are customarily excellent, and place the strip in context and explain in detail the genesis of the story and how it ended up in DC Thomson’s response to IPC’s ‘Action’, ‘Bullet’.
> 
> View attachment 200953


One of the best/worst things is the regularity with which Sgt Strong and his boys accidentally cause a massive explosion with a single shot:


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 8, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)

*15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak*


----------



## Poot (Mar 8, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
*5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews*


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 9, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
*32/50. Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon - Jane Austen.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2020)

I never get around to reading many books, so I'm more interested in the short ones!
Grief is the Thing with Feathers was a cracker.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 9, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America

*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge (really good oral history, this one - felt like half the length of its 500-odd pages)
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me

* my target this year is to read more long books. * = 500+ pages.

(I started the big heavy one I hinted at last time I posted, then I got a bad cold and didn't feel up to yer man Joyce for a bit ... but it's coming)


----------



## nogojones (Mar 10, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat

*12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City *- Posh white girl lives in the ghetto for a few years and writes an anthropology book from her experience. Much better than it sounds. Well written, like a series of the Wire without the perspective of the cops
*13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac *- Easy going, fun eco-thriller
*14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun *- Really enjoyed this. At first I thought WS just got a thesaurus for Xmas and was showing it off, But I really got into it's darkness. The Fat Controller has to be one of the greatest malevolent characters ever


----------



## Shirl (Mar 10, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively  - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara.      _A bit rubbish tbh._


----------



## D'wards (Mar 11, 2020)

#368
1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
 7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 11, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Amazon Adventure by Willard Price



Nostalgist!


----------



## D'wards (Mar 11, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nostalgist!


A rollicking boy's own adventure!

Whilst it's not particularly offensive,  its defo a product of it's time and should be treated as such - there's no women really,  the 'Indians' are largely nameless background baddies.
However what rankles most is the animal slaughter- they kill a tiger whilst trying to capture it, then eat it. On board their boat they have an anaconda and they need to feed it so they spot a family of manatees having a drink in the river, and shoot the baby in the head (who is stood between his mum and dad) and throw it in the anaconda's cage without a bye your leave 😱


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 11, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish

13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful


----------



## Poot (Mar 11, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
*6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks*


----------



## hattie (Mar 11, 2020)

hattie said:


> 1/4 The Memory Police by Yōko Ogawa


2/4 Normal People - Sally Rooney
3/4 The Three Button Trick and Other Stories - Nicola Barker


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 7) katherine kerr, daggerspell


8) conan doyle, a study in scarlet
9) conan doyle, the sign of four
10) steven saylor, roman blood


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 11, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful

14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 13, 2020)

It's a proper grind this year:

1 -  The Fourth Reich - The Specter of Nazism From World War II to the Present - Gavriel D. Rosenfeld
2 - Cataclysm 1914: The First World War and the Making of Modern World Politics - edited by Alexander Anievas
3 - Between Occultism and Nazism: Anthroposophy and the Politics of Race in the Fascist Era - Peter Staudenmaier
4 - Cursed Britain: A History of Witchcraft and Black Magic in Modern Times - Thomas Waters
5 - The Lost Revolution: The Story of the Official IRA and the Workers' Party  -  Brian Hanley and Scott Millar
6 - Crisis, Movement, Strategy: The Greek Experience - edited by Panagiotis Sotiris
7- Vichy France and the Jews -  Michael Marrus and Robert O. Paxton
8 - A Journal of No Illusions: Telos, Paul Piccone, and the Americanization of Critical Theory - Various
9 - Official Irish Republicanism, 1962 to 1972 – Sean Swan
10- - The Resistance in Western Europe, 1940–1945 -  Olivier Wieviorka
11 - The Last Nazis: SS Werewolf Guerrilla Resistance in Europe 1944-47  -  Perry Biddiscombe
12 - The Jews and Germany: From the "Judeo-German Symbiosis" to the Memory of Auschwitz - Enzo Traverso


----------



## Me76 (Mar 13, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams - I was worried when I started reading this one as it seemed to be almost the same story as The Note that I read a couple of books ago - two people see each other on a train and fancy each other but keep missing each other - and it was, but still lovely and probably better than the Note.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 14, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 16, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley

*9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon*


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 16, 2020)

1/10 - Die Trying by Lee Child
2/10 - The Three Kings: Busby, Shankley, Stein by Leo Moynihan
*3/10 - The Sentry by Robert Crais*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 17, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak

*16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley*


----------



## Shirl (Mar 17, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lsa Jewell


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 18, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley

*17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 21, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends

*18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 21, 2020)

I can't concentrate at all given the current circumstances. I haven't even picked up a book in the past week


----------



## pennimania (Mar 21, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet  School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda -                “          “         “
7. Trials for the Chalet School -                          “          “         “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)
11. Joey and Co in Tyrol – Elinor Brent Dyer
12. Ruey Richardson at the Chalet School – Elinor Brent Dyer
13. Oil Paint and Greece – Peter Hemming
14. The Hellbound Heart – Clive Barker
15. The Chalet School Reunion – Elinor Brent Dyer
and
16. The Valley and the Farm - Monica Edwards
17. Black Hunting Whip -          "             "
18. Punchbowl Midnight  -        "             "
19. The Spirit of Punchbowl Farm  -  "     "     (these books from my childhood are a delight. I still have them)
20. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe  - C S Lewis
21. Prince Caspian  -                                      "   "   "
22. The Last Battle  -                                      "   "   "
23. The Feud in the Chalet -                   Elinor Brent Dyer
24. The Chalet School Wins the Trick-       "       "       "
25.  A Future Chalet School Girl  -              "       "       "
26. A Leader in the Chalet School    -         "       "       "
27. The Empty World  - D E Stevenson
28. The Obesity Code - Jason Fung
29. The Go Between  - L P Hartley
30. Station Eleven    -   Emily St John Mandel


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux


----------



## MsHopper (Mar 22, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave

*6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney*


----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse

6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon

Bonkers.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 25, 2020)

Amazingly my first post in this thread and we're in March. 

Just been furloughed so have all the time in the world so going to get cracking, aiming for 30. So far this year I've read:

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich 
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan 
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney 
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna 

Currently reading - Tomorrow in the Battle Think of Me by Javier Marias.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 25, 2020)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor. Very enjoyable, sightly creepy thriller. *


Just put on my list to check out! I like a creepy thriller.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 25, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara.    _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/4  The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka.  _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors...  and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 25, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May


----------



## Poot (Mar 27, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 27, 2020)

Time to tot up again. I definitely read fuck all when not at work and Edinburgh coppers are starting to grind a bit 

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe 
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome 
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride


----------



## Ptolemy (Mar 27, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
*33/50. Slaughterhouse-Five - Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
*4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 28, 2020)

8/30 Ian Glasper - The Day The Country Died: A History of Anarcho Punk 1980-1984

Got this cheap as an e-book in the PM Press sale a while back and enjoyed more than I thought I would. Predictably there is lots of rubbish about how Pugsy replaced Mark on bass in Sunderland’s Abstract State in 1982, but also lots of great stories about squats, skinheads, irritating local councillors and militant Mums.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 29, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines

*19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes*


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 29, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 8) conan doyle, a study in scarlet
> 9) conan doyle, the sign of four
> 10) steven saylor, roman blood


11) georges simenon, maigret in vichy
12) john buchan, greenmantle


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 29, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe 
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome 
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 29, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty

15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 30, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes

*20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes *


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive been incredibly slack with my reading, have only managed two books, that will teach me not to drop chairs on my fingers in future.
2/50. The kraken wakes, John Wyndam
3/50..At childhoods end, Sophle Aldred.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 1, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 1, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
*6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think of Me - Javier Marias.
7. All That Remains - Sue Black *


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 1, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 1, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England

*9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 1, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box

*****
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings


----------



## Hollis (Apr 2, 2020)

1/24 _A Thousand Spendid Suns_ - Khaled Hosseini 
2/24 _Coming Up for Ai_r - George Orwell


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2020)

Hollis said:


> 1/24 _A Thousand Spendid Suns_ - Khaled Hosseini
> 2/24 _Coming Up for Ai_r - George Orwell


A somewhat casual start to the race


----------



## chilango (Apr 3, 2020)

15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.


----------



## Poot (Apr 3, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins*
*8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson*

* I loved this. It's been the only book so far that has been an absolute page turner.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 3, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think of Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
*8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 3, 2020)

9/30 Franklin Rosemont - Joe Hill: The IWW & The Making of a Revolutionary Workingclass Counterculture

As recommended by butchersapron a while back. Huge and joyful overview of the IWW and its many strands that uses Joe Hill’s life as a central focus tie-ing it all together. A much needed shot in the arm.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 3, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> A somewhat casual start to the race



Plenty of time.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings

****
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
*25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 4, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think of Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
*9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov *


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
*26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard*

Entertaining, but empty, pomo nonsense.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 5, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq


----------



## marty21 (Apr 5, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais

****

13/75 Requiem - J B Turner


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
*27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu*


----------



## chilango (Apr 6, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
*28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu*


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
*29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard*

This was actually pretty good and readable. Must get a physical copy of it to look at again.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 7, 2020)

How are you finding Bourdieu chilango ? I’ve heard it’s quite hard going.

I’ve probably not read 29 books in the last two years, fair play mate!


----------



## chilango (Apr 7, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> How are you finding Bourdieu chilango ? I’ve heard it’s quite hard going.
> 
> I’ve probably not read 29 books in the last two years, fair play mate!



I've got the point now that it's getting quite familiar, so is easier.

I worked through his Logic of Practice" this morning (only selected chapters so I'm not counting it here) and found that I could see re-written bits from other books of his I've read.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 7, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
15. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel


----------



## chilango (Apr 8, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
*30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck*


----------



## ringo (Apr 8, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen


----------



## chilango (Apr 9, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
*31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay*

Brilliant. Anyone with an interest in the subject should read this.


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 9, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney

*8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler *


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 9, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
*10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)*

Had to be done.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 10, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2020)

10/30 Emmanuel Litvinoff - A Death Out Of Season: A Novel Of The Siege Of Sidney Street


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 10, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 10/30 Emmanuel Litvinoff - A Death Out Of Season: A Novel Of The Siege Of Sidney Street



If you haven't already read it, check out his Journey Through A Small Planet.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> If you haven't already read it, check out his Journey Through A Small Planet.



I have and it was great too.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 10, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 10, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. Lampedusa - Steven Price


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 11, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes

*21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)*


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 11, 2020)

1/10 - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety - Julius Deutsch
2/10 - Slapstick, or Lonesome No More - Kurt Vonnegut (re-read)
3/10 - Anti-Bolshevik Communism - Paul Mattick


----------



## Winot (Apr 11, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
*5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 11) georges simenon, maigret in vichy
> 12) john buchan, greenmantle


13) john newsinger, fenianism in mid-victorian britain


----------



## Shirl (Apr 11, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron
25/4  The Thief - Ruth Rendell


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me

* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
(Large parts of it not half as intimidating as I had expected. A bit too much classical allusion for my comprehensive school brain, but I got plenty from it despite that.)
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends


* my target this year is to read more long books. * = 500+ pages.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 12, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 12, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends

18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine

Insomnia does wonders for getting through my 'unread' pile...


* my target this year is to read more long books. * = 500+ pages.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Apr 12, 2020)

*1/20? Dickens, Charles (2004) David Copperfield. Revised/Penguin Classics edition. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books. (0140439447) Finished 12/4/20 *

Four months in and I've managed one! Admittedly it is quite long but it's not _that _long. I started off the year reading, Heinz Rein's _Berlin finale_, but after seeing the new film adaptation of _David Copperfield_ I decided to give it a go and well... it took me nearly three months to read it.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun

*15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 13, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians

16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery


----------



## Shirl (Apr 13, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron
25/40 The Stranger You Know - Jane Casey


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 13, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection

5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption. A thrilling and suitably wonky conclusion to the trilogy, most enjoyable all round.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 13, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)

*22/70 - Denise Mina  - Conviction*


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 13, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
15. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
16. Lampedusa - Steven Price


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
*32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 14, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery

17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric


----------



## Winot (Apr 14, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
*6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes*


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
*****

14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner


----------



## D'wards (Apr 15, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 15, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine

19/20 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends

What is it everyone's seeing in this? I mean, it wasn't _badly _written. I just thought it was _meh_, full of characters who were boring at best. Seems to belong to that tradition of novels by people like Roth, Updike, Kureishi etc. which people describe as 'searingly honest' just because they go on and on about the characters' tedious, bourgeois extramarital affairs - the only variation being that it's told from the woman's perspective. I'm buggered if I'm reading the more recent one on the strength of that.

Sorry, rant over


----------



## Winot (Apr 15, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> *1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
> 2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
> 3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
> 4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
> ...



I read the second one first and it’s much better than the first imo. However if you hated the first don’t bother with the second.

For me it’s all about the writing style. There’s a knockout metaphor on every page. And a lucent honesty about the nuance of character motivation.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 15, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> 19/20 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
> 
> What is it everyone's seeing in this? I mean, it wasn't _badly _written. I just thought it was _meh_, full of characters who were boring at best. Seems to belong to that tradition of novels by people like Roth, Updike, Kureishi etc. which people describe as 'searingly honest' just because they go on and on about the characters' tedious, bourgeois extramarital affairs - the only variation being that it's told from the woman's perspective. I'm buggered if I'm reading the more recent one on the strength of that.


Funny you should say this. I really enjoyed the book, but I honestly can't say why. The characters were pretty boring, nothing much happened, but at the same time I was gripped by it and only wanted the best for them.


----------



## chilango (Apr 15, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
* 33/100: Distinction - Pierre Bourdieu *

Phew. Obviously it's his key work. Chock full of good stuff. But goodness it's dense. Anyway, I'm done with Bourdieu now for a while I hope!


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> I read the second one first and it’s much better than the first imo. However if you hated the first don’t bother with the second.
> 
> For me it’s all about the writing style. There’s a knockout metaphor on every page. And a lucent honesty about the nuance of character motivation.





nogojones said:


> Funny you should say this. I really enjoyed the book, but I honestly can't say why. The characters were pretty boring, nothing much happened, but at the same time I was gripped by it and only wanted the best for them.



Thanks for replying. Normally I'm fine with not much plot going on, but in its place I need some depth and intensity of language, setting or character, and this one just didn't deliver any of that for me. Never mind!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 15, 2020)

1. Jo Nesbo: Knife
2. Bernadine Evaristo: Girl, Woman, Other
3. Bernadine Evaristo: Mr Loverman
4. Jeanine Cummins: American Dirt
5. Sayaka Murata: Convenience Store Woman
6. Candice Carty-Williams: Queenie
7. Hanya Yanagihara: A Little Life


----------



## chilango (Apr 16, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
33/100: Distinction - Pierre Bourdieu
*34/100: Introducing Fascism. A Graphic Guide - Stuart Hood*


----------



## Hollis (Apr 16, 2020)

1/24 _A Thousand Spendid Suns_ - Khaled Hosseini
2/24 _Coming Up for Ai_r - George Orwell 
3/24 _Burma '44: The Battle That Turned Britain's War in the East_- James Holland


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 17, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler 

*9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood*


----------



## Shirl (Apr 17, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron
25/40 The Stranger You Know - Jane Casey
26/40 Down Cemetery Road - Mick Herron


----------



## Me76 (Apr 17, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheryl Browne


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 18, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric

18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows


----------



## Shirl (Apr 19, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron
25/40 The Stranger You Know - Jane Casey
26/40 Down Cemetery Road - Mick Herron
27/40 The Other Wife - Claire McGowan

Quote Reply
Report


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 20, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends

20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother

* = 500+ pages (my target this year was to read more longer books - width over quantity : )


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 20, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4. Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
15. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
16. Lampedusa - Steven Price
17. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
18. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff


----------



## chilango (Apr 20, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
33/100: Distinction - Pierre Bourdieu
34/100: Introducing Fascism. A Graphic Guide - Stuart Hood
*35/ 100: Image Music Text - Roland Barthes *


----------



## chilango (Apr 20, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
33/100: Distinction - Pierre Bourdieu
34/100: Introducing Fascism. A Graphic Guide - Stuart Hood
35/ 100: Image Music Text - Roland Barthes
*36/100:  This means this, this means that - Sean Hall *

The best book on Semiotics I've read.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 20, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral

*12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars 
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago*


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood

*10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter *


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption

6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread). A bit of comfort reading, still as hilarious and enjoyable as it ever was


----------



## chilango (Apr 21, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
33/100: Distinction - Pierre Bourdieu
34/100: Introducing Fascism. A Graphic Guide - Stuart Hood
35/ 100: Image Music Text - Roland Barthes
36/100: This means this, this means that - Sean Hall
* 37/100: Of cigarettes, high heels and other interesting things - Marcel Danesi *


----------



## chilango (Apr 21, 2020)

1/100: We Have Never Been Middle Class: How Social Mobility Misleads Us - Hadas Weiss
2/100: Derrida on Deconstruction - Barry Stocker
3/100: Derrida - Julian Wolfreys
4/100: Event - Slavoj Zizek
5/100: The Social Photo - Nathan Jorgensen
6/100: The Emancipated Spectator - Jacques Ranciere
7/100: Deleuze and Guattari, Politics and Education - Matthew Carlin & Jason Wallin (ed.)
8/100: Free Exchange - Pierre Bourdieu & Hans Haacke
9/100: Is Equality Fair? - (Edited by) Tom Hampson & Jemima Olchawski
10/100: We are the crisis of capital - John Holloway.
11/100: For a critique of the political economy of the sign - Jean Baudrillard.
12/100:A Bear Grylls Adventure 5: The River Challenge - Bear Grylls
13/100: Thomas Picketty's Capital in the Twenty-First Century: An Introduction - Stephan Kaufmann & Ingo Stutzle.
14/100: Comments on the Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord
15/100: The State Nobility - Pierre Bourdieu
16/100: Language & Symbolic Power - Pierre Bourdieu
17/100: Weight of the World - Pierre Bourdieu
18/100: Class Choreographies - Kenway
19/100: Marketing Schools, Marketing Cities - Cucchiara
20/100: The Misinterpellated Subject - JR Martel
21/100: School Choice - JR Garcia
22/100: A brief history of neoliberalism - David Harvey
23/100: the new spirit of capitalism - Luc boltanski
24/100- Station 11 - Emily St. John Mandel.
25/100: Randomize - Andy Weir
26/100: Fragments - Jean Baudrillard
27/100: Reproduction in Education, Society and Culture - Pierre Bourdieu
28/100: The Field of Cultural Production - Pierre Bourdieu
29/100: The Consumer Society - Jean Baudrillard
30/100: Distinctions in the Flesh, Social Class and the Embodiment of Inequality - Dieter Vanderbroeck
31/100: Miseducation. inequality, Education and the Working Class - Dianne Reay
32/100: Farenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
33/100: Distinction - Pierre Bourdieu
34/100: Introducing Fascism. A Graphic Guide - Stuart Hood
35/ 100: Image Music Text - Roland Barthes
36/100: This means this, this means that - Sean Hall
37/100: Of cigarettes, high heels and other interesting things - Marcel Danesi
*38/100: Messages, Signs and Meanings - Marcel Danedi *

Overlong and containing much the same material as 37 without its merit of brevity. Still an ok introduction to semiotics though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> 13) john newsinger, fenianism in mid-victorian britain


14) shane kenna, the invincibles: the phoenix park murders and the conspiracy that shook an empire


----------



## nogojones (Apr 21, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists

*17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker* - Awful, just made me cringe all the way through
*18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies -* Thinks our best chance of surviving a AI superintelligence explosion will be the blossoming of international collaboration, mature democracies and institutions like the EU. Written in 2014. What are our chances like now Nick?


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 21, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction

*23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 21, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor

*6. "The Institute" - Stephen King. Excellent *


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 22, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4. Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
15. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
16. Lampedusa - Steven Price
17. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
18. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
19. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel


----------



## chilango (Apr 22, 2020)

*39/100: Society of the Spectacle - Guy Debord*


Re-read.


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 22, 2020)

nogojones said:


> *17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker* - Awful, just made me cringe all the way through



I tried to read the same book years ago because my wife loved his books when I first met her. I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt that way about that book. 


(And, no, I didn't finish it.)


----------



## nogojones (Apr 22, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> I tried to read the same book years ago because my wife loved his books when I first met her. I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt that way about that book.
> 
> 
> (And, no, I didn't finish it.)


A hippy acquaintance told me how it was the best book he'd ever read, so I thought I'd give it a try. I ain't got much time for Malcolm McLaren, but he was right on one thing


----------



## chilango (Apr 23, 2020)

40/100: The Education Debate - Stephen J Ball


----------



## chilango (Apr 23, 2020)

41/100: Militant Anti-fascism - M Testa


----------



## chilango (Apr 23, 2020)

42/100: Pandemic! - Slavoj Zizek

Clearly rushed out this benefits (or suffers depending on your tastes) from a brevity and superficiality that is not present in his more considered work.

It's a quick read, and in true Zizek style is a pretty roundabout way of saying not much really but in an engaging way.

I enjoyed it.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay

*24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)*


----------



## Me76 (Apr 24, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
> 2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
> 3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
> 4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
> ...


That is one of my all time favourites of his.  I may well reread that once I've finished what I'm on.


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 25, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
*11/50 Moon over Soho Ben Aaronovitch*


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 25, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)

*25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run*


----------



## yield (Apr 25, 2020)

yield said:


> 1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
> 2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks
> 3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni


4. The Making of the English Working Class by E. P. Thompson. Should've read this a long time ago. "That the number of our Members be unlimited."


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 26, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
> 2/40:  Raymond Williams - Border Country
> 3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
> 4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
> ...



Have completely forgotten to update this. Anyway:

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman 
9/40: Immanuel Wallerstein: Historical Capitalism 
10/40: David Keenan: For the Good Times 
11/40: Leo Panitch & Colin Leys: Searching for Socialism 
12/40: Marisa McGlinchey: Unfinished Business: The Politics of 'Dissident' Irish Republicanism 
13/40: Raphael Samuel: Island Stories: Theatres of Memory, Volume 2 
14/40: Ralph Miliband: Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour


----------



## Winot (Apr 26, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
*7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro*


----------



## D'wards (Apr 26, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2020)

43/100: Class Strategies and the Education Market - Stephen J Ball


----------



## chilango (Apr 27, 2020)

44/100: What's Wrong with Private Education? - John White


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 28, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" 

*7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz. Interesting, creepy, psychological horror/thriller with well drawn characters*


----------



## Poot (Apr 28, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
*9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal*


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 28, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho Ben Aaronovitch
*12/50 Whispers under Ground Ben Aaronovitch*


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 29, 2020)

chilango said:


> 44/100: What's Wrong with Private Education? - John White


Is that worth reading? 
Given you look to be reading on a theme, is there anything better?


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 29, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4. Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
15. Lampedusa - Steven Price
16. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
17. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
18. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
19. Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
20. The Long Walk - Richard Bachman/Stephen King


----------



## chilango (Apr 29, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> Is that worth reading?
> Given you look to be reading on a theme, is there anything better?



Short answer, no. It's not.

Diane Reay's Miseducation is the best I've read (it's not particularly about private schools though)


----------



## chilango (Apr 29, 2020)

*45/100: School Choice and Competition: Markets in the Public Interest? - Woods et al.*


Not exactly a page turner tbh.


----------



## chilango (Apr 30, 2020)

46/100: Posh Boys: How the English Public schools ruin Britain - Robert Verkaik


----------



## Shirl (Apr 30, 2020)

1/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron
25/40 The Stranger You Know - Jane Casey
26/40 Down Cemetery Road - Mick Herron
27/40 The Thief - Ruth Rendell
28/40 The Long Drop - Denise Mina


----------



## butchersapron (May 1, 2020)

chilango said:


> Is that Hayes book any good? I heard it was quite a "thin" book in both senses?


His not thin at all book The Ideology of Fascism and the Far Right in Britain - which is excellent, finished it recently - can be had off amazon if you use them for £3.89 with prime now. It was 20 quid for years.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 1, 2020)

Shirl said:


> 28/40 The Long Drop - Denise Mina



I really enjoyed this, and I wanted to know more about the Peter Manuel case so I read this




__





						Peter Manuel, Serial Killer eBook : MacLeod, Hector, McLeod, Malcolm: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

Peter Manuel, Serial Killer eBook : MacLeod, Hector, McLeod, Malcolm: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk
				



It seemed to be the best book on the subject.


----------



## chilango (May 1, 2020)

47/100: From the factory to the metropolis - Toni Negri.

Some thought provoking snippets hidden amongst a lot of stuff that Paul Mason probably thinks he's writing.


----------



## Shirl (May 1, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I really enjoyed this, and I wanted to know more about the Peter Manuel case so I read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific. I was wondering what to buy next. I've just bought the McLeod because I trust your judgement.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2020)

11/30 Mark Leier - Bakunin: The Creative Passion


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 2, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
*11. Weather - Jenny Offill *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 3, 2020)

12/30 Andrea Dworkin - Heartbreak: The Political Memoir of a Feminist Militant


----------



## BoatieBird (May 3, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run

*26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork*


----------



## nogojones (May 3, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 

19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead


----------



## D'wards (May 3, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin


----------



## Poot (May 3, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal*
*10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins*

*This was a real page-turner. Highly recommended if you like a Victorian-style thriller.


----------



## braindancer (May 3, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 4, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral
12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars 
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago

*15/52 Serhii Plokhy - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy
16/52 Carl Sagan - The Dragons of Eden*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 4, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)

7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter. More (Moore?) comfort reading, and most enjoyable it was


----------



## BoatieBird (May 5, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork

*27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game*


----------



## Winot (May 5, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro

*8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 5, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
*12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz *


----------



## circleline (May 6, 2020)

Didn't keep up with this last year but, like start of financial year and all, will start now, afresh, 'cause it's easy and stuff..

(Re-reads all; because am not getting to charity shops and book-sales, and supermarkets have put prices up, have noticed,  and don't like Amazon, particularly, and don't pick any reading list because I'm not studying or anything, but like to discover books.  But now I've said that, am comprising a conscious list of titles to search on Abe.)

The Secret History
The Little Friend
The Goldfinch


----------



## StanleyBlack (May 8, 2020)

1/20? Dickens, Charles (2004) David Copperfield. Revised/Penguin Classics edition. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books. (0140439447) Finished 12/4/20

*2/20? Hensher, Philip (2020) A small revolution in Germany. Hardback edition. London: 4th Estate. (9780008323073) Finished 4/5/20*

I don't often buy a 'physical' newspaper these days, I can pretty much find everything I want to read in 'the press' via Twitter, but I did buy the Guardian in February which is how I ended up reading this review: A Small Revolution in Germany by Philip Hensher review – a rebel’s tale, and subsequently this book.  

It triggered the 'left trainspotter' in me and I was curious how he would depict the 'left', particularly as I was never a teenage trotskyist (or any other kind of 'ist' for that matter - that all came much later for me). Anyway, it all generally rang untrue for me, especially the corny use of 'Spartacists' for the name of the group, but this extract from the review seems apt, "[t[his book is bound to be seen as a satire on the left. But in fact its keynote is a deep anger and disillusionment with politics, a lack of faith in all systems. Whether tragedy or farce, history, as Spike realises, “is what most people succeed in ignoring”, to their cost." I'm quite disillusioned some times.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 8, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz

*8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre. Okay but I found it quite a struggle to read. However that could be due to lockdown brain! *


----------



## Me76 (May 8, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters


----------



## chilango (May 11, 2020)

48/100: The Precariat - Guy Standing


----------



## chilango (May 12, 2020)

*49/100: The Panopticon Writings - Jeremy Bentham*

Which led me down the scary rabbit hole to the so-called "nudge unit" and COVID-19 response.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 12, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> 1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
> 2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
> 3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
> 4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
> ...


1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith  PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going

JUST KEPT READING RANKIN IN THE HOPE REBUS WOULD HURRY UP AND DIE



Spoiler: Spoiler brutal terrible death



he doesn’t die ever


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner

*******

15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead


----------



## chilango (May 13, 2020)

*50/100: Nudge - Thaler and Sunstein*

Yuk. Also skimmed through a couple of others on the topic. Dreadful book yet frighteningly illuminating on where the current Government gets its so-called "ideas" from.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 14, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game

*28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See*


----------



## butchersapron (May 14, 2020)

14 - The Occult Underground - James Webb
15 - INLA: Deadly Divisions - Henry McDonald and Jack Holland
16 - The Occult Establishment - James Webb
17 - The Ideology of Fascism and The Far Right in Britain - Mark Hayes
18 - Northern Ireland's Lost Opportunity: The Frustrated Promise of Political Loyalism  - Tony Novosel
19 - Liberalism: A Counter-History - Domenico Losurdo (great work this. Recommended to those working through Ellen Meiksin Wood's various eviscerations of classical liberalism and it's pretensions. Liberalism = "A series of embarrassing questions". He also agrees with EMW on the nonsense of Bourgeois Revolutions but from a diff angle).
20 - UVF: The Endgame Paperback – Jim Cusack and Henry McDonald
21 - Tartan Gangs and Paramilitaries: The Loyalist Backlash Paperback  - Gareth Mulvenna
22 - Sinn Féin and the Politics of Left Republicanism - Eoin Ó Broin (Yep, him)
23 - The Politics Of Illusion: Republicanism And Socialism In Modern Ireland - Henry Patterson
24 - Race and the Genetic Revolution: Science, Myth, and Culture - Edited by Sheldon Krimsky and Kathleen Sloan
25 - Revolutionaries to Race Leaders: Black Power and the Making of African American Politics - Cedric Johnson
26 - Class Power on Zero-Hours - Angry Workers Of The World
27 -  Radicals and the Republic: Socialist Republicanism in the Irish Free State, 1925-1937 –  Richard English


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker

10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
Fantastic book - great writing, funny and sad and exciting.


----------



## billy_bob (May 14, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother

21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden


----------



## billy_bob (May 14, 2020)

ringo said:


> 10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
> Fantastic book - great writing, funny and sad and exciting.



His short stories are among the best I've read in years.


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> His short stories are among the best I've read in years.


Planning on getting all his stuff after this


----------



## redsquirrel (May 15, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> 19 - Liberalism: A Counter-History - Domenico Losurdo (great work this. Recommended to those working through Ellen Meiksin Wood's various eviscerations of classical liberalism and it's pretensions. Liberalism = "A series of embarrassing questions". He also agrees with EMW on the nonsense of Bourgeois Revolutions but from a diff angle).


Thanks for the heads up sounds good.


Liz Fekete - Europe’s Fault Lines
Teaching for Quality Learning at University - John Biggs and Catherine Tang
The Retreat from Class: A New “True” Socialism - Ellen Meiksins Wood
The Origin of Capitalism: A Longer View - Ellen Meiksins Wood
Citizens to Lords - Ellen Meiksins Wood
Liberty & Property - Ellen Meiksins Wood
Basic Income: And How We Can Make It Happen - Guy Standing
Plunder of the Commons - Guy Standing 
Gladys Mitchell - Tom Brown’s Body
Gladys Mitchell - The Longer Bodies
Gladys Mitchell - Death at the Opera


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2020)

*51/100: Black. The Brilliance of a Non-colour - Alain Badiou*

A proper surprise this one. I really enjoyed this


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2020)

*52/100: To Live and Think Like Pigs. The Incitement of Envy and Boredom in Market Democracies - Gilles Chatelet.*

Great title. Shame the book itself was impenetrable and flimsy.


----------



## nogojones (May 15, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead 
*
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters*


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 15, 2020)

Still can't concentrate on reading books.  Thanks COVID-19!  It's been weeks now


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 15, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> Still can't concentrate on reading books.  Thanks COVID-19!  It's been weeks now


Aye, mulched my mojo too


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 16, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz 
*13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell 
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre

*9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver. Like the premise and some of the writing but felt it lost its way a bit*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 17, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman 
9/40: Immanuel Wallerstein: Historical Capitalism 
10/40: David Keenan: For the Good Times 
11/40: Leo Panitch & Colin Leys: Searching for Socialism 
12/40: Marisa McGlinchey: Unfinished Business: The Politics of 'Dissident' Irish Republicanism 
13/40: Raphael Samuel: Island Stories: Theatres of Memory, Volume 2 
14/40: Ralph Miliband: Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
15/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
16/40: EP Thompson: Customs in Common 
17/40: EP Thompson: The Poverty of Theory 
18/40: Asad Haider: Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump


----------



## Ptolemy (May 18, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
*34/50. Akira - Katsuhiro Otomo*.* 

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 18, 2020)

13/30 Michael “Bommi” Baumann - How It All Began: The Personal Account of a West German Urban Guerilla

Quite entertaining as these things go.


----------



## Winot (May 18, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson

*9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy*


----------



## chilango (May 19, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 13/30 Michael “Bommi” Baumann - How It All Began: The Personal Account of a West German Urban Guerilla
> 
> Quite entertaining as these things go.
> 
> View attachment 213328



I finally read that last year.


----------



## Poot (May 19, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
*11/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon

*10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)*


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2020)

*53/100: The Politics of Aesthetics - Jacques Ranciere.*

Er, yeah, makes Zizek look like Tom Clancy. Not a book to read if you don't have to read it.


----------



## billy_bob (May 20, 2020)

chilango said:


> *53/100: The Politics of Aesthetics - Jacques Ranciere.*
> 
> Er, yeah, makes Zizek look like Tom Clancy. Not a book to read if you don't have to read it.



I've read enough books that discuss Ranciere to know as much as I feel I need to know about him - including the fact that I don't ever want to have to read one of his own books.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 20, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See

*29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds*


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> I've read enough books that discuss Ranciere to know as much as I feel I need to know about him - including the fact that I don't ever want to have to read one of his own books.



Yeah. I've got through 2 or 3 out of the half dozen or so on my list. It's dull stuff.


----------



## chilango (May 20, 2020)

*54/100: Interrogating the Real - Slavoj Zizek*

Classic Zizek. Waffles on about Jews and stiffies for 400odd pages to make half a point about Lacan.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 21, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral
12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago
15/52 Serhii Plokhy - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy
16/52 Carl Sagan - The Dragons of Eden

*17/52 Paul Davies - The Demon in the Machine
18/52 Terry Pratchett - Mort
19/52 Tom Nancollas - Seashaken Houses*

e2a: From the Paul Davies book I learned the meaning of littlebabyjesus' tagline.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders


----------



## nogojones (May 21, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead 
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters

*23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 22, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds

*30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground*


----------



## ringo (May 22, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead


****

16/75 Long Range - C J Box


----------



## BoatieBird (May 23, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground

*31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 23, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver

*10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz. Testosterone fueled escapist action. Leave your brain on the first page and just enjoy the ride!! *


----------



## MsHopper (May 24, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch

*13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch*


----------



## nogojones (May 24, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead 
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny 

*25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2020)

14/30 Steve Lake - Zounds Demystified

Brief self-deprecating music autobiography by the singer from the Crass band.


----------



## circleline (May 25, 2020)

Donna Tartt - The Secret History 
Donna Tartt - The Little Friend
Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch 
Richard Russo - The Risk Pool
David Nicholls - One Day
Gwen Raverat - A Cambridge Childhood 

(All above are re-reads)

R L Stevenson - Treasure Island. Not a re-read! Almost gasped when Jim Hawkins met Long John Silver.. Like Venice, ahead of the journey - much heard of yet never experienced.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 25, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows

19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 13/30 Michael “Bommi” Baumann - How It All Began: The Personal Account of a West German Urban Guerilla
> 
> Quite entertaining as these things go.
> 
> View attachment 213328


I'd love to know what ‘people who have flipped out’ was in the original German 

(I'm going with something inelegant and unwieldy like ‘Aufgeflippenmenschen’.)


----------



## BoatieBird (May 26, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)

*32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row*


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 26, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going
37/59 the man who didn’t call, Rosie Walsh
38/59 The life of Josiah Henson, formerly a slave.Now an inhabitant of Canada. As narrated by himself 
39/59 Down and out in the magic kingdom, Cory Doctorow
40/59 Going dark, the social lives of extremists, julia Ebne
41/59 house arrest, a practical guide on how to replace your income through property investment, Rick Gannon
42/59 Blue moon, Lee Child
43/59 Stick it up your punter. The uncut story of the sun newspaper
44/59 Pour me a life A.A. Gill
45/59 History of the world in 7 cheap things. A guide to capitalism, nature and the future of the planet 
46/59 Excel 2019 for dummies (kill,me now) 
47/59 The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks


----------



## BoatieBird (May 28, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row

*33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties*


----------



## braindancer (May 29, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
*9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell*

Hardly had the chance to read over the last 11 weeks, it's making me grumpy.


----------



## Ptolemy (May 30, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
*35/50. Starving for Attention - Cherry Boone O'Neill.*

An account of overcoming anorexia nervosa in the 1970s - it pulls no punches and was a really interesting read.

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 31, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight

20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven


----------



## Me76 (May 31, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library


1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth


----------



## D'wards (Jun 1, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 2, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties

*34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread*


----------



## ringo (Jun 2, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz

*11. "Nomad" - James Swallow. Another easy, uncomplicated read. A good solid action adventure thriller*


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2020)

*55/100: The Shock Doctrine - Naomi Klein*

Much better than I expected and chillingly prescient reading in these times.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral
12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago
15/52 Serhii Plokhy - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy
16/52 Carl Sagan - The Dragons of Eden
17/52 Paul Davies - The Demon in the Machine
18/52 Terry Pratchett - Mort
19/52 Tom Nancollas - Seashaken Houses

*20/52 Randolph Nesse - Good Reasons for Bad Feelings
21/52 Anna Politkovskaya - Putin's Russia
22/52* *William Gibson - Count Zero*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 6, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention_ - Cherry Boone O'Neill.
*36/50. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Douglas Adams (re-read).*


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 6, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going
37/59 the man who didn’t call, Rosie Walsh
38/59 The life of Josiah Henson, formerly a slave.Now an inhabitant of Canada. As narrated by himself 
39/59 Down and out in the magic kingdom, Cory Doctorow
40/59 Going dark, the social lives of extremists, julia Ebne
41/59 house arrest, a practical guide on how to replace your income through property investment, Rick Gannon
42/59 Blue moon, Lee Child
43/59 Stick it up your punter. The uncut story of the sun newspaper
44/59 Pour me a life A.A. Gill
45/59 History of the world in 7 cheap things. A guide to capitalism, nature and the future of the planet 
46/59 Excel 2019 for dummies (kill,me now) 
47/59 The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks
*48/59 Little Brother. Cory Doctorow* 
*49/59 Homeland. Cory Doctorow 
50/59 Dog behaviour an owners guide to a Happy healthy pet. Ian Dunbar
51/59 Reflected Glory. Carney Lake
52/59 Mythos Stephen fry *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 6, 2020)

15/30 Johanna Fateman & Amy Scholder - Last Days At Hot Slit: The Radical Feminism of Andrea Dworkin


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 6, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread

*35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 6, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven 

21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## marty21 (Jun 7, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box

*****
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 7, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
*15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles 
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields 
17. Feminism, Interuppted - Lola Olufemi 
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi *


----------



## Me76 (Jun 8, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth

20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - really enjoyed this although it petered out slightly towards the end.


----------



## chilango (Jun 8, 2020)

56/100: Dialectic of Enlightenment - Horkheimer & Adorno


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2020)

57/100: The Singular Objects of Architecture - Jean Baudrillard


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 9, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
*19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace 
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse*

Was feeling really listless and rubbish yesterday (on furlough) yet looking back it's been great having so much time to read. Think 14 of the above have been read since lockdown which is ace.


----------



## Winot (Jun 9, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
*10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 9, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell
8/24 Beren & Luthien - JRR Tolkien 
9/24 Animal Farm - George Orwell


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2020)

58/100: Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2020)

59/100: Desert Islands and other texts - Gilles Deleuze


----------



## chilango (Jun 10, 2020)

60/100: Simulacra and Simulation - Jean Baudrillard


----------



## Signal 11 (Jun 10, 2020)

4/10 - The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
5/10 - Fire On The Mountain - Terry Bisson


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 11, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy

22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 11, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother
21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden

24/40 Eva Meijer - Animal Languages
25/40 George Saunders - Pastoralia
26/40 Zoe Turner - The Book of Newcastle
27/40 Pete Brown - The Story of Craft Beer
*28/40 Ernest Hemingway - For Whom the Bell Tolls

(* = 500+ pages: my target this year was more long books)


----------



## braindancer (Jun 11, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 Fellside - M R Carey


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 12, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher

*36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 12, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
*21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider *


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 14, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)

8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin. Quality follow up to the also excellent Children of Time.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 15, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival

23/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 17, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six

*37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 17, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library


1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan - Ld
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth

20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - Ld
21/50 My Dark Vanessa, Kate Elizabeth Russell - Ld 
 Both of these are really great.  Big recommends.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 17, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
*22. Hinterland, America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
23. Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall *


----------



## marty21 (Jun 18, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais


****

18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 19, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell 
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell
8/24 Beren & Luthien - JRR Tolkien
9/24 Animal Farm - George Orwell
10/24 Sword of Kings - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## D'wards (Jun 19, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan


----------



## Bwark (Jun 20, 2020)

I have kindle unlimited, so I read a lot. Unfortunately the amount of self published books that are full of typos and bad grammar seem to be the majority of what's on offer. Some times people should not be allowed to write, although I'm sure they find it cathartic


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 20, 2020)

Bwark said:


> I have kindle unlimited, so I read a lot. Unfortunately the amount of self published books that are full of typos and bad grammar seem to be the majority of what's on offer. Some times people should not be allowed to write, although I'm sure they find it cathartic




"Sometimes" is one word.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 20, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)

*38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away*


----------



## Bwark (Jun 20, 2020)

Correct, unfortunately my phone decided it wasn't


----------



## Bwark (Jun 20, 2020)

And posts twice for me!!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 20, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
22. Hinterland, America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
23. Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
*24. Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 20, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival

23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe


----------



## MsHopper (Jun 20, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch

16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 21, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention_ - Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
*37/50. Perfume: The Story of a Murderer - Patrick Süskind.*


----------



## Bwark (Jun 21, 2020)

Wow! I've probably read 50+ books already this year. I'll try and collate a list, without my predictive text stepping in!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2020)

28 - Under the Shadow of War: Fascism, Anti-Fascism, and Marxists, 1918-1939 - Larry Ceplair
29 - Assad Or We Burn the Country: How One Familys Lust for Power Destroyed Syria  - Sam Dagher 
30 - On Hitler's Mein Kampf: The Poetics of National Socialism -  Albrecht Koschorke
31 - The Origins of Scottish Nationhood - Neil Davidson
32 - The Myth of Race: The Troubling Persistence of an Unscientific Idea - Robert Wald Sussman
33 - Discovering the Scottish Revolution 1692–1746 – Neil Davidson
34 - Authentocrats: Culture, Politics and the New Seriousness - Joe Kennedy


----------



## chilango (Jun 22, 2020)

*61/100: Slavoj Zizek, A Zizekian Gaze at Education - Tony Wall & David Perrin*

Quite enjoyed this. A slighter read than expected and too many positive references to Frank Furedi however.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 22, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead 
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny 
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World 

*27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest*


----------



## braindancer (Jun 23, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 23, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe

24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 23, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell
8/24 Beren & Luthien - JRR Tolkien 
9/24 Animal Farm - George Orwell 
10/24 Sword of Kings - Bernard Cornwell 
11/24 Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford

****

19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford


----------



## Bwark (Jun 24, 2020)

I do love C J Box novels, found them after reading the novels of Lee Child and liked them enormously


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral
12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago
15/52 Serhii Plokhy - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy
16/52 Carl Sagan - The Dragons of Eden
17/52 Paul Davies - The Demon in the Machine
18/52 Terry Pratchett - Mort
19/52 Tom Nancollas - Seashaken Houses
20/52 Randolph Nesse - Good Reasons for Bad Feelings
21/52 Anna Politkovskaya - Putin's Russia
22/52 William Gibson - Count Zero

*23/52 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
24/52 Benedict Anderson - A Life Beyond Boundaries
25/52 Pablo Sendra & Richard Sennett - Designing Disorder*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 25, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow

*12. "Horns" - Joe Hill. Excellent *


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 26, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away

*39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men*


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 26, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention_ - Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
37/50. _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_ - Patrick Süskind.
*38/50. Watchmen - Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons & John Higgins.*


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 28, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman 
9/40: Immanuel Wallerstein: Historical Capitalism 
10/40: David Keenan: For the Good Times 
11/40: Leo Panitch & Colin Leys: Searching for Socialism 
12/40: Marisa McGlinchey: Unfinished Business: The Politics of 'Dissident' Irish Republicanism 
13/40: Raphael Samuel: Island Stories: Theatres of Memory, Volume 2 
14/40: Ralph Miliband: Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
15/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
16/40: EP Thompson: Customs in Common 
17/40: EP Thompson: The Poverty of Theory 
18/40: Asad Haider: Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump
19/40: Ellen Meiksins Wood: The Retreat From Class: A New 'True Socialism'
20/40: Martin St. John: The Psychedelic Confessions of a Primal Screamer  
21/40: Chantelle Mouffe: The Return of the Political


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 28, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
15. Lampedusa - Steven Price
16. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
17. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
18. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
19. Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
20. The Long Walk - Richard Bachman/Stephen King
21. The Plague - Albert Camus
22. All Systems Red - Martha Wells
23. Artificial Condition - Martha Wells
24. Rogue Protocol - Martha Wells 
25. Exit Strategy - Martha Wells
26. Very, Very, Very Dreadful: The Influenza Pandemic of 1918 - Albert Marrin
27. High Rise - J. G. Ballard
28. The Girl With All the Gifts - M. R. Carey
29. The Rules of Contagion - Adam Kutcharski


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 28, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother
21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden
24/40 Eva Meijer - Animal Languages
25/40 George Saunders - Pastoralia
26/40 Zoe Turner - The Book of Newcastle
27/40 Pete Brown - The Story of Craft Beer
*28/40 Ernest Hemingway - For Whom the Bell Tolls

29/40 George Saunders - In Persuasion Nation
30/40 George Saunders - CivilWarLand in Bad Decline
31/40 Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and Other Stories

(* = 500+ pages: my target this year was more long books)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 28, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island

25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains


----------



## Winot (Jun 28, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
*11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran*


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 28, 2020)

Winot said:


> 4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney



How was that one? I was really impressed with normal people


----------



## nogojones (Jun 28, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead 
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny 
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World 
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest 

*29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland*


----------



## Winot (Jun 29, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> How was that one? I was really impressed with normal people



Quite similar to NP and not quite as polished. A dress rehearsal. Definitely worth reading if you liked NP.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 29, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going
37/59 the man who didn’t call, Rosie Walsh
38/59 The life of Josiah Henson, formerly a slave.Now an inhabitant of Canada. As narrated by himself
39/59 Down and out in the magic kingdom, Cory Doctorow
40/59 Going dark, the social lives of extremists, julia Ebne
41/59 house arrest, a practical guide on how to replace your income through property investment, Rick Gannon
42/59 Blue moon, Lee Child
43/59 Stick it up your punter. The uncut story of the sun newspaper
44/59 Pour me a life A.A. Gill
45/59 History of the world in 7 cheap things. A guide to capitalism, nature and the future of the planet
46/59 Excel 2019 for dummies (kill,me now)
47/59 The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks
48/59 Little Brother. Cory Doctorow
49/59 Homeland. Cory Doctorow
50/59 Dog behaviour an owners guide to a Happy healthy pet. Ian Dunbar
51/59 Reflected Glory. Carney Lake
52/59 Mythos Stephen fry
*53/59 the red badge of courage. Stephen Crane 
54/59 Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe 
55/59 Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
56/59 king Solomon’s mines Haggard H Rider 
57/59 Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley 
58/59 Brit(ish) Afua Hirsch 
59/59 Doughnut Economics. Kate Raworth 
60. The art of racing in the rain, GARETH Stein 
61. Play on, Mick Fleetwood 
62. Unnatural causes Dr Richard Shepherd 
63. Do birds still sing in hell. Horace greasly (dubious)*

cracked my 59. Onwards and upwards


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 29, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> How was that one? I was really impressed with normal people



I _said_, meh.




			
				billy_bob said:
			
		

> 19/20 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
> 
> What is it everyone's seeing in this? I mean, it wasn't _badly _written. I just thought it was _meh_, full of characters who were boring at best. Seems to belong to that tradition of novels by people like Roth, Updike, Kureishi etc. which people describe as 'searingly honest' just because they go on and on about the characters' tedious, bourgeois extramarital affairs - the only variation being that it's told from the woman's perspective. I'm buggered if I'm reading the more recent one on the strength of that.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 1, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library


1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan - Ld
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth
20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - Ld
21/50 My Dark Vanessa, Kate Elizabeth Russell - Ld 
22/50 The Night Circus, Erin Morgenstern - this is so beautiful.  Loved it.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 2, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford

****

20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 2, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains

26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain


----------



## chilango (Jul 3, 2020)

62/100: The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood


----------



## chilango (Jul 3, 2020)

63/100: Pedagogy of Hope - Paolo Freire

64/100: Pedagogy of the Oppressed - Paolo Freire


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 3, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4. Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
15. Lampedusa - Steven Price
16. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
17. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
18. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
19. Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
20. The Long Walk - Richard Bachman/Stephen King
21. The Plague - Albert Camus
22. All Systems Red - Martha Wells
23. Artificial Condition - Martha Wells
24. Rogue Protocol - Martha Wells 
25. Exit Strategy - Martha Wells
26. Very, Very, Very Dreadful: The Influenza Pandemic of 1918 - Albert Marrin
27. High Rise - J. G. Ballard
28. The Girl With All the Gifts - M. R. Carey
29. The Rules of Contagion - Adam Kutcharski
30. Girl, Woman, Other - Bernadine Evaristo


----------



## marty21 (Jul 4, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver

*******

21/75 Lockdown - Peter May 

Timely novel, if he hadn't written it 15 years ago and had it rejected  a virus locks down London, millions die   Hugely enjoyable,  think of our lockdown and switch it up several notches.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 4, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain

27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 5, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men

*40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George*


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral
12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago
15/52 Serhii Plokhy - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy
16/52 Carl Sagan - The Dragons of Eden
17/52 Paul Davies - The Demon in the Machine
18/52 Terry Pratchett - Mort
19/52 Tom Nancollas - Seashaken Houses
20/52 Randolph Nesse - Good Reasons for Bad Feelings
21/52 Anna Politkovskaya - Putin's Russia
22/52 William Gibson - Count Zero
23/52 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
24/52 Benedict Anderson - A Life Beyond Boundaries
25/52 Pablo Sendra & Richard Sennett - Designing Disorder

*26/52 Tom Sherrington - The Learning Rainforest
27/52 Walter Benjamin - The Work of Art in the Age of Mechanical Reproduction*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 9, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
22. Hinterland, America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
23. Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
24. Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur 
*25. The Argonauts - Maggie Nelson 
26. Palace of Desire - **Naguib Mahfouz*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 9, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything

28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 10, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention_ - Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
37/50. _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_ - Patrick Süskind.
38/50. _Watchmen_ - Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons & John Higgins.
*39/50. Diary of an Oxygen Thief - Anonymous.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George

*41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)*


----------



## Shirl (Jul 11, 2020)

/40 50 Ways to Wear a Scarf - Lauren Friedman. Yes I know, but it's a hard back book and I read it cover to cover.
2/40 The house on the Strand - Daphne Du Maurier
3/40 Afternoon of a Good Woman - Nina Bawden
4/40 Familia Passions - Nina Bawden
5/40 Spiderweb - Penelope Lively - _5 books in 10 days is a lot for me but I've spent an awful lot of time hanging around in hospitals + nothing much on the telly._
6/40 A Little Love, A Little Learning - Nina Bawden
7/40 The Day That Never Comes - Caimh McDonnell
8/40 In Search of the Rainbow's End: Inside the White House Farm Murders - Colin Caffell
9/40 A Woman of My Age - Nina Bawden
10/40 Let's Kill Uncle - Rohan O'Grady
11/40 The Wych Elm - Tana French
12/40 An English Murder - Cyril Hare
13/40 Transcription - Kate Atkinson
14/40 Christine Falls - Benjamin Black
15/40 The Silver Swan - Benjamin Black
16/40 The Secret Guests - Benjamin Black
17/40 The Book of Evidence - John Banville
18/40 Disclaimer - Renee Knight
19/40 The Secretary - Renee Knight
20/40 The Rumour - Lesley Kara. _A bit rubbish tbh._
21/40 Ralph's Party - Lisa Jewell
22/40 The Good, The Bad and the Little Bit Stupid. - Marina Lewycka. _I enjoyed the The Short History of Tractors... and thought I'd enjoy this but it didn't do anything for me, too much farce._
23/40 Our Little Cruelties - Liz Nugent
24/40 Slow Horses: Jackson Lamb - Mick Herron
25/40 The Stranger You Know - Jane Casey
26/40 Down Cemetery Road - Mick Herron
27/40 The Thief - Ruth Rendell
28/40 The Long Drop - Denise Mina
29/40 Peter Manuel, Serial Killer Kindle Edition
by Hector MacLeod  (Author), Malcolm McLeod (Author)
30/40 Camberwell Beauty - Jenny Eclare
31/40 The Mystery of Henri Pick - David Foenkinos, Sam Taylor
32/40 The Minotaur - Barbara Vine
33/40 Talking to Strange Men - Barbara Vine
34/40 King Soloman's Carpet - Barbara Vine
35/40 The Chimney Sweeper's Boy - Barbara Vine

I seem to have lost all interest in reading. If I can be bothered again I might check out some of  Me76  sister's library


----------



## Winot (Jul 12, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
*12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2020)

1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures_ by James King
2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast_ by Hadley Freeman
3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard
5/52: _Operation Ajax_ by Mike de Seve and Daniel Burwen
6/52: _Judgment On Gotham_ by John Wagner, Alan Grant and Simon Bisley
7/52: _The Jungle Is Neutral_ by F Spencer Chapman
8/52: _The Films Of Danny Dyer_ by Jonathan Sothcott and James Mullinger
9/52: _Judge Dredd Vs The Fatties_ by John Wagner, Alan Grant, Ron Smith, Carlos Ezquerra, Cam Kennedy & Tom Frame
10/52: _Judge Dredd Vs Otto Sump_ by John Wagner, Alan Grant, Ron Smith & Tom Frame
11/52: _The Judge Child Quest_ by John Howard (John Wagner & Alan Grant), Brian Bolland, Mike McMahon, Ron Smith & Tom Frame
12/52: _Dirty War, Clean Hands: ETA, The GAL And Spanish Democracy _by Paddy Woodworth
13/52: _Frontline UK_ by William Corderoy, Ian Kennedy and Clemente Rezzonico (additional material by Steve Holland)

The whole COVID thing really fucked up my good intentions, reading-wise. Even though I had 2 weeks isolation at the start, I've just found it really hard to find the time or motivation.

But determined am I to crack on!

14/52: _The Million Pound Bus Fare_ by David Weldon - absolute stinker of a pulp novel, with no redeemable qualities. The gist is that a small group of gun-wielding hard men hijack a bus near Heathrow, and demand a ransom (ONE MILLION POUNDS!), but this is all a front for some shady Deep State shenanigans involving a false flag attack in some tiny protectorate in the Arabian peninsula. Characters are lucky if they're given two whole dimensions. It's a bit like a cheap British version of _Die Hard_, but unfolding entirely from the perspective of the terrorists (the rapey one, the nervous Irish one, the one who's always banging on about how he's ‘a hitman for the Mafia’ etc).

15/52: _The Big Sleep_ by Raymond Chandler - this is more like it: lean, pared-down prose, a persistent gumshoe who finds stuff out by putting himself about and listening more than he talks, and plenty of sleazy goings-on in pre-war LA. Enjoyable for the ride if not the destination.

16/52: _Fantastic Adventures_ by David McDonald (plus additional material by Alan Clarke) - the fifth in the excellent Hibernia Comics ‘Comic Archives’ series, this time focusing on comics and strips that never were: pilots that didn't quite pan out, planned spin-offs, projects where the money ran out before anything hit the streets, stories scheduled to start in titles that were then cancelled, and so on. If you are interested in UK comics from the second half of the twentieth century, then this is worth your time and money. McDonald is by no means forensic in his interviews, but he is thorough and avoids hagiography. His straight-forward approach is probably why he manages to get so many otherwise hermit-like (former) players to give their side of the story. This one has articles on the original deep-sixed Judge Dredd comic as well as the mooted DC Thomson SF/action title _Manga_, independent humour and adventure titles, a terrace-perspective football comic, and much more. Interviews include a hilariously brief one with the seemingly monosyllabic Gerry Finley-Day, an in-depth one with legendary humour artist Robert Nixon (reprinted with permission of Alan Clarke from an early 80s fanzine), Peter Hogan, Frank Wynne and Si Spencer from _Revolver_, and _Battle_ editor Terry Magee. Get it while you still can.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 13, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May

***

22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford


----------



## yield (Jul 13, 2020)

yield said:


> 1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
> 2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks
> 3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni
> 4. The Making of the English Working Class by E. P. Thompson.


5. Stories of Your Life: And Others by Ted Chiang


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill

*13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn. Melancholic thriller, she writes different voices/characters very well. *


----------



## D'wards (Jul 14, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan


----------



## Me76 (Jul 14, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan - Ld
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth
20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - Ld
21/50 My Dark Vanessa, Kate Elizabeth Russell - Ld 
22/50 The Night Circus, Erin Morgenstern

23/50 The Cat and the City, Nick Bradley - really enjoyed this, a collection of short stories with connections, set in Tokyo just before the 2020 Olympics.  Luckily the Olympics doesn't feature too heavily or it could have suffered.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 15, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention_ - Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
37/50. _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_ - Patrick Süskind.
38/50. _Watchmen_ - Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons & John Higgins.
39/50. _Diary of an Oxygen Thief_ - Anonymous.
*40/50. Bear - Marian Engel.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 17, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There

29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 17, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)

*42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart*


----------



## pennimania (Jul 17, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda - “ “ “
7. Trials for the Chalet School - “ “ “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)
11. Joey and Co in Tyrol – Elinor Brent Dyer
12. Ruey Richardson at the Chalet School – Elinor Brent Dyer
13. Oil Paint and Greece – Peter Hemming
14. The Hellbound Heart – Clive Barker
15. The Chalet School Reunion – Elinor Brent Dyer
and
16. The Valley and the Farm - Monica Edwards
17. Black Hunting Whip - " "
18. Punchbowl Midnight - " "
19. The Spirit of Punchbowl Farm - " " (these books from my childhood are a delight. I still have them)
20. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe - C S Lewis
21. Prince Caspian - " " "
22. The Last Battle - " " "
23. The Feud in the Chalet - Elinor Brent Dyer
24. The Chalet School Wins the Trick- " " "
25. A Future Chalet School Girl - " " "
26. A Leader in the Chalet School - " " "
27. The Empty World - D E Stevenson
28. The Obesity Code - Jason Fung
29. The Go Between - L P Hartley
30. Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
31. Beyond a Boundary - CLR James
32. Good Evening Mrs Craven: the Wartime Stories of Mollie Panter Downes - MP Downes
33. Modern Nature - Derek Jarman
34. Mythologies - Roland Barthes (reread)
35. Paper Houses - Michele Roberts
36. Dinah's Husband - Ursula Bloom
37. Normal People - Sally Rooney
38. Devil Water - Anya Seton (reread)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn

*14. "The Second Sleep" - Robert Harris. I do enjoy his writing, he creates very vivid characters and landscapes. This isn't his best but still enjoyable and rather timely. *


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 18, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother
21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden
24/40 Eva Meijer - Animal Languages
25/40 George Saunders - Pastoralia
26/40 Zoe Turner - The Book of Newcastle
27/40 Pete Brown - The Story of Craft Beer
*28/40 Ernest Hemingway - For Whom the Bell Tolls
29/40 George Saunders - In Persuasion Nation
30/40 George Saunders - CivilWarLand in Bad Decline
31/40 Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and Other Stories

32/40 Catherine Bradley - Dogs: A Literary Anthology
33/40 Jon Wiederhorn - Ministry: The Lost Gospels according to Al Jourgensen
*34/40 Vikram Seth - Two Lives

 * 500+ pages (target this year was more long books)


----------



## chilango (Jul 19, 2020)

*65/100: The Chrysalids - John Wyndham.*


Let down by the ending.


----------



## yield (Jul 19, 2020)

yield said:


> 1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
> 2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks
> 3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni
> 4. The Making of the English Working Class by E. P. Thompson.
> 5. Stories of Your Life: And Others by Ted Chiang


6. The Art of Not Being Governed: An Anarchist History of Upland Southeast Asia by James C. Scott 

Like Against the Grain, which I read last year, set right some of my misassumptions.


----------



## Winot (Jul 20, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
*13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 21, 2020)

To clear up any confusion and in response to several pms if people want to count the Russia report as a book for the purposes of this thread, I don't see why not


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 21, 2020)

6/10 - Back to Black: Retelling Black Radicalism for the 21st Century - Kehinde Andrews
7/10 - I Want To Believe: Posadism, UFOs and Apocalypse Communism - A. M. Gittlitz


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2020)

16/30 Angry Workers Of The World - Class Power On Zero Hours

Mainly a very thorough but readable account of people working in low paid jobs in big workplaces in the same area of West London and trying to get a bit more resistance to the shit conditions going. Inspiring and depressing in equal measure but food for thought.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 22, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart

*43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game *


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2020)

1/52 Philip Pullman - La Belle Sauvage
2/52 Norman Doidge - The Brain That Changes Itself
3/52 Vladimir Nabokov - Bend Sinister
4/52 Mackenzie Wark - Capital is Dead
5/52 Peter Kinderman - A Manifesto for Mental Health
6/52 China Mieville - The Last Days of New Paris
7/52 Fred Pearce - The New Wild
8/52 Andy Wood - Abandoned and Vanished Canals of England
9/52 Benedict Anderson - Imagined Communities
10/52 Paul Farley and Michael Symmons Roberts - Edgelands
11/52 William Gibson - The Peripheral
12/52 Vera Caspary - Laura
13/52 Mary Roach - Packing for Mars
14/52 Boris Pasternak - Doctor Zhivago
15/52 Serhii Plokhy - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy
16/52 Carl Sagan - The Dragons of Eden
17/52 Paul Davies - The Demon in the Machine
18/52 Terry Pratchett - Mort
19/52 Tom Nancollas - Seashaken Houses
20/52 Randolph Nesse - Good Reasons for Bad Feelings
21/52 Anna Politkovskaya - Putin's Russia
22/52 William Gibson - Count Zero
23/52 Joseph Conrad - The Secret Agent
24/52 Benedict Anderson - A Life Beyond Boundaries
25/52 Pablo Sendra & Richard Sennett - Designing Disorder
26/52 Tom Sherrington - The Learning Rainforest
27/52 Walter Benjamin - The Work of Art in the Age of Mechanical Reproduction

*28/52 Robert Fisher - Teaching Children to Think
29/52 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
30/52 Jonathon Osbourne & Justin Dillon (ed.) - Good Practice in Science Teaching*


----------



## nogojones (Jul 22, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker 
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies 
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead 
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny 
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World 
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest 
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland 

*31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 23, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish 

30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome


----------



## pennimania (Jul 25, 2020)

#717
1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda - “ “ “
7. Trials for the Chalet School - “ “ “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)
11. Joey and Co in Tyrol – Elinor Brent Dyer
12. Ruey Richardson at the Chalet School – Elinor Brent Dyer
13. Oil Paint and Greece – Peter Hemming
14. The Hellbound Heart – Clive Barker
15. The Chalet School Reunion – Elinor Brent Dyer
and
16. The Valley and the Farm - Monica Edwards
17. Black Hunting Whip - " "
18. Punchbowl Midnight - " "
19. The Spirit of Punchbowl Farm - " " (these books from my childhood are a delight. I still have them)
20. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe - C S Lewis
21. Prince Caspian - " " "
22. The Last Battle - " " "
23. The Feud in the Chalet - Elinor Brent Dyer
24. The Chalet School Wins the Trick- " " "
25. A Future Chalet School Girl - " " "
26. A Leader in the Chalet School - " " "
27. The Empty World - D E Stevenson
28. The Obesity Code - Jason Fung
29. The Go Between - L P Hartley
30. Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
31. Beyond a Boundary - CLR James
32. Good Evening Mrs Craven: the Wartime Stories of Mollie Panter Downes - MP Downes
33. Modern Nature - Derek Jarman
34. Mythologies - Roland Barthes (reread)
35. Paper Houses - Michele Roberts
36. Dinah's Husband - Ursula Bloom
37. Normal People - Sally Rooney
38. Devil Water - Anya Seton (reread)
39. In Gratitude - Jenny Diski
40. Negative Capabality - Michele Roberts
41. In This House of Brede - Rumer Godden (reread)
42. Michael and All Angels - Nora Lofts


----------



## Winot (Jul 26, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
*14/19 - The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 28, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game

*44/70 -  Marina Lewycka  - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian *


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 28, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)
8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin

9. Hallie Rubenhold - The Five. As compassionate, absorbing and necessary as all its plaudits suggest.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 28, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going
37/59 the man who didn’t call, Rosie Walsh
38/59 The life of Josiah Henson, formerly a slave.Now an inhabitant of Canada. As narrated by himself
39/59 Down and out in the magic kingdom, Cory Doctorow
40/59 Going dark, the social lives of extremists, julia Ebne
41/59 house arrest, a practical guide on how to replace your income through property investment, Rick Gannon
42/59 Blue moon, Lee Child
43/59 Stick it up your punter. The uncut story of the sun newspaper
44/59 Pour me a life A.A. Gill
45/59 History of the world in 7 cheap things. A guide to capitalism, nature and the future of the planet
46/59 Excel 2019 for dummies (kill,me now)
47/59 The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks
48/59 Little Brother. Cory Doctorow
49/59 Homeland. Cory Doctorow
50/59 Dog behaviour an owners guide to a Happy healthy pet. Ian Dunbar
51/59 Reflected Glory. Carney Lake
52/59 Mythos Stephen fry
53/59 the red badge of courage. Stephen Crane 
54/59 Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
55/59 Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
56/59 king Solomon’s mines Haggard H Rider
57/59 Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
58/59 Brit(ish) Afua Hirsch
59/59 Doughnut Economics. Kate Raworth
60. The art of racing in the rain, GARETH Stein
61. Play on, Mick Fleetwood
62. Unnatural causes Dr Richard Shepherd
63. Do birds still sing in hell. Horace greasly (dubious)
*64. Long way home. dan Jarvis
65. The Room where it Happened. John Bolton
66. The blade itself Jo Abercrombie 
67. Before they are hanged Jo Abercrombie 
68. Last arguement of kings. Jo Abercrombie 
69. How to argue with a racist Adam Rutherford 
70.How to lose a country. The  Seven steps From democracy to dictatorship. Eve telmulkuran 
71. Natives. Akala 
72. Best served cold. jo Abercrombie *


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford

****

23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 28, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
22. Hinterland, America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
23. Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
24. Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur
25. The Argonauts - Maggie Nelson 
26. Palace of Desire - Naguib Mahfouz
*27. Death in Venice and Other Stories - Thomas Mann*
*28. The Good Terrorist - Doris Lessing  *


----------



## pennimania (Jul 28, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda - “ “ “
7. Trials for the Chalet School - “ “ “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)
11. Joey and Co in Tyrol – Elinor Brent Dyer
12. Ruey Richardson at the Chalet School – Elinor Brent Dyer
13. Oil Paint and Greece – Peter Hemming
14. The Hellbound Heart – Clive Barker
15. The Chalet School Reunion – Elinor Brent Dyer
and
16. The Valley and the Farm - Monica Edwards
17. Black Hunting Whip - " "
18. Punchbowl Midnight - " "
19. The Spirit of Punchbowl Farm - " " (these books from my childhood are a delight. I still have them)
20. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe - C S Lewis
21. Prince Caspian - " " "
22. The Last Battle - " " "
23. The Feud in the Chalet - Elinor Brent Dyer
24. The Chalet School Wins the Trick- " " "
25. A Future Chalet School Girl - " " "
26. A Leader in the Chalet School - " " "
27. The Empty World - D E Stevenson
28. The Obesity Code - Jason Fung
29. The Go Between - L P Hartley
30. Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
31. Beyond a Boundary - CLR James
32. Good Evening Mrs Craven: the Wartime Stories of Mollie Panter Downes - MP Downes
33. Modern Nature - Derek Jarman
34. Mythologies - Roland Barthes (reread)
35. Paper Houses - Michele Roberts
36. Dinah's Husband - Ursula Bloom
37. Normal People - Sally Rooney
38. Devil Water - Anya Seton (reread)
39. In Gratitude - Jenny Diski
40. Negative Capabality - Michele Roberts
41. In This House of Brede - Rumer Godden (reread)
42. Michael and All Angels - Nora Lofts
43. The Visitation - Michele Roberts


----------



## MsHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild 

*18/50 The Truth About Celia -  Kevin  Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50  Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50  Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50  Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine 
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 29, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome

31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2020)

Well this has gone not so well as stuff happening irl has irradiated my ability to concentrate and I’ve had to defer the last year of my Masters   But anyway I might just get to target nonetheless:

1/19. Airhead - Emily Maitlis
2/19. ‘Twas the nightshift before Christmas - Adam Kay
3/19. Normal People - Sally Rooney
4/19. Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
5/19. Captain Marvel: Higher, Further, Faster, More - DeConnick, Lopez, Loughridge
6/19. It’s about bloody time. Period - Emma Barnett 
7/19. The Maintenance of Headway - Magnus Mills
8/19. The Good Representative - Suzanne Dovi
9/19. The Labyrinth Index - Charles Stross


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
*10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 30, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures

33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 2, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music

34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man


----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 4, 2020)

G.E. von Grunebaum - Classical Islam: A History, 600 A.D. to 1258 A.D.
Richard Adams - Watership Down: A Novel
Toby Fulwiler - College Writing
Julian Barnes - The Sense of an Ending
Robert B Marks - The Origins of the Modern World
Beryl Bainbridge - The Bottle Factory Outing
Robert Bolt - A Man for all Seasons
Robert Scholes - The Crafty Reader
Kingsley Amis - The Alteration
William Blake - Songs of Innocence, and Songs of Experience
Alfred W Crosby - Ecological Imperialism


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 4, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian

*45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman

****
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 4, 2020)

marty21 said:


> 23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
> 
> ****
> 24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King



Are you the Jennifer Jason Leigh to my Bridget Fonda?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 5, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job

*46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Are you the Jennifer Jason Leigh to my Bridget Fonda?


Got them after seeing you post about them 😎 enjoyed them, a lot of films I hadn't seen or heard of , despite being the perfect age in the 80s .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2020)

marty21 said:


> Got them after seeing you post about them 😎 enjoyed them, a lot of films I hadn't seen or heard of , despite being the perfect age in the 80s .


I liked the Freeman one a lot for her genuine enthusiasm and her interviews; the King one was very handy for pointing out a lot of the more minor films. I definitely went on a trawl for a lot of movies I'd not seen before after reading them


----------



## chilango (Aug 5, 2020)

*66/100: Oryx and Crake - Margaret Atwood*

This was good.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 6, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man

35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 7, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn" 
14. "The Second Sleep" - Robert Harris  

15 *"Curfew" - Phil Rickman. Genuinely scary at times, interesting characters but a bit long*


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)
8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin
9. Hallie Rubenhold - The Five

10. Glen Duncan - The Last Werewolf. What a book. Funny, sexy, exciting and I finished it just now in tears. This one will stick me me for ages.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
*11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge*


----------



## braindancer (Aug 8, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers


----------



## Poot (Aug 8, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
*13/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner*


----------



## ringo (Aug 9, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King
14/30 Labyrinth - Kate Moss
Blimey that took a long time.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
*13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes *(checking if suitable for my eldest - few more years)


----------



## MsHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

MsHopper said:


> 1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
> 2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
> 3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
> 4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
> ...



26/50 Uncommon Type  - Tom Hanks


----------



## ringo (Aug 10, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King
14/30 Labyrinth - Kate Moss
15/30 Dog Walker - Arthur Bradford


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 10, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman 
9/40: Immanuel Wallerstein: Historical Capitalism 
10/40: David Keenan: For the Good Times 
11/40: Leo Panitch & Colin Leys: Searching for Socialism 
12/40: Marisa McGlinchey: Unfinished Business: The Politics of 'Dissident' Irish Republicanism 
13/40: Raphael Samuel: Island Stories: Theatres of Memory, Volume 2 
14/40: Ralph Miliband: Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
15/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
16/40: EP Thompson: Customs in Common 
17/40: EP Thompson: The Poverty of Theory 
18/40: Asad Haider: Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump
19/40: Ellen Meiksins Wood: The Retreat From Class: A New 'True Socialism'
20/40: Martin St. John: The Psychedelic Confessions of a Primal Screamer  
21/40: Chantelle Mouffe: The Return of the Political
22/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
23/40: Raymond Williams: The Country and the City 
24/40: Ken Coates & Richard Silburn: The Forgotten Englishmen 
25/40: Dale Mahridge & Michael Williamson: Journey to Nowhere: The Saga of the New Underclass 
26/40: Thomas Piketty: Capital in the Twenty-First Century


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 12, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)
8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin
9. Hallie Rubenhold - The Five
10. Glen Duncan - The Last Werewolf

11. Mick Herron - Real Tigers. I love the Slough House series, perfect holiday reading, and this is another excellent installment.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 12, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
22. Hinterland, America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
23. Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
24. Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur
25. The Argonauts - Maggie Nelson
26. Palace of Desire - Naguib Mahfouz
27. Death in Venice and Other Stories - Thomas Mann
28. The Good Terrorist - Doris Lessing
*29. Poor Things - Alasdair Gray 
30. No Shortcuts - Jane Mcalevey*


----------



## nogojones (Aug 12, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories

*33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement*


----------



## Me76 (Aug 14, 2020)

Baileys Reclaim Her Name | Baileys UK
					

Discover our range of lip-smackingly delicious Baileys flavours. Which one (or two) will tempt you today? Visit Baileys.com



					www.baileys.com
				




25 free ebooks up for grabs.  All female authors who were originally published under a male pen name.


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 14, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty. _- Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50. _A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye _- J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea _- Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility _- Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies _- William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ - Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons _- Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five _- Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira _- Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention_ - Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
37/50. _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_ - Patrick Süskind.
38/50. _Watchmen_ - Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons & John Higgins.
39/50. _Diary of an Oxygen Thief_ - Anonymous.
40/50. _Bear_ - Marian Engel.
*41/50. Unspeakable: The Autobiography - John Bercow.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King

******

25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 19, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty._ - Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50._ A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye_ - J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility_ - Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies_ - William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho _- Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons_ - Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five_ - Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira_ - Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention _- Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
37/50. _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_ - Patrick Süskind.
38/50. _Watchmen_ - Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons & John Higgins.
39/50. _Diary of an Oxygen Thief_ - Anonymous.
40/50. _Bear_ - Marian Engel.
41/50. _Unspeakable: The Autobiography_ - John Bercow.
*42/50. To Kill A Mockingbird - Harper Lee.*

* = more than 500 pages.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 20, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon

36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 20, 2020)

8/10 - A Brief History of Everyone Who Ever Lived - Adam Rutherford
9/10 - Cyber-Proletariat: Global Labour in the Digital Vortex - Nick Dyer-Witheford


----------



## lunar (Aug 21, 2020)

Just read Bruce Lee, A Life. By Matthew Polly. 
Great insight into the person. Interesting to learn about the revary between actors


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin


******

26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross


----------



## nogojones (Aug 22, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement

*35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age *As recommended by *Me76 *Very good


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 22, 2020)

17/30 Aaron Cometbus - Add Toner: A Cometbus Collection

Anthology of Cometbus - a punk fanzine that morphed into travelogues, tales of squat life, interviews with interesting people etc.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 22, 2020)

18/30 Dhanveer Singh Brar - Beefy's Tune: Dean Blunt Edit

A short essay contrasting Dean Blunt's "BBF Hosted by DJ Escrow" album's rejection of Britishness with the character Beefy from Franco Rosso's 1980 film Babylon.


----------



## chilango (Aug 22, 2020)

67/100: Comradely Greetings. The Prison Letters of Nadya and Slavoj.

So refreshing after getting bogged down in utterly facile "rows" on Twitter.


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 22, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)

*11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 24, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead

*47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True*


----------



## Winot (Aug 24, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
*15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin*


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 27, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother
21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden
24/40 Eva Meijer - Animal Languages
25/40 George Saunders - Pastoralia
26/40 Zoe Turner - The Book of Newcastle
27/40 Pete Brown - The Story of Craft Beer
*28/40 Ernest Hemingway - For Whom the Bell Tolls
29/40 George Saunders - In Persuasion Nation
30/40 George Saunders - CivilWarLand in Bad Decline
31/40 Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and Other Stories
32/40 Catherine Bradley - Dogs: A Literary Anthology
33/40 Jon Wiederhorn - Ministry: The Lost Gospels according to Al Jourgensen
*34/40 Vikram Seth - Two Lives

35/40 Shirley Jackson - Just an Ordinary Day
36/40 Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
37/40 David Foenkinos - The Mystery of Henri Pick
38/40 Gretchen McCulloch - Because Internet: Understanding How Language is Changing

* 500+ pages (target this year was more long books)


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2020)

35 - The Origins and Rise of Dissident Irish Republicanism: The Role and Impact of Organizational Splits - John F. Morrison
36 - Crimes of Loyalty: A History of the UDA - Ian S. Wood
37 - Failed Führers: A History of Britain’s Extreme Right - Graham Macklin
38 - Mad Dog: The Rise and Fall of Johnny Adair and 'C Company' Paperback – David Lister  and Hugh Jordan (re-read)
39 - Inside the UDA Volunteers and Violence - Colin Crawford
40 - The Red Hand: Protestant Paramilitaries in Northern Ireland - Steve Bruce
41 -  Fascism and the Masses: The Revolt against the Last Humans - Ishay Landa (astonishing - best book i've read since Tooze's Wages of Destruction 15 years ago, challenges most accounts of fascism across the board in the way Tooze did for WW2 and Nazi Germany, recommended for those enjoying Lusurdo, EMW etc - this review gives a flavour)


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 28, 2020)

butchersapron - does this Landa person say anything about Ze'ev Sternhell's work on the alleged "left wing" origins of fascism?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> butchersapron - does this Landa person say anything about Ze'ev Sternhell's work on the alleged "left wing" origins of fascism?


Yes, a lot, and he's _not keen_ - he also deals  with him in his earlier book (which i'm reading this second) The Apprentice's Sorcerer: Liberal Tradition and Fascism which is a full on attack on that idea and pins fascism partly  - as a precondition - on classical liberalism. Another great book. I suspect they may have crossed swords quite a lot in the Israeli academic community.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 28, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)


----------



## MsHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks 

*27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 30, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn

*14. "The Wych Elm" - Tana French. Very interesting, excellent writing. I suppose it's a psychological thriller but it's more than that.*


----------



## pabkennedy@yaho (Aug 30, 2020)

2 books a week?  jesus mary and joseph, my wife wont let me sit still long enough for that kind of immobility.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross


******

27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.


----------



## ringo (Sep 1, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King
14/30 Labyrinth - Kate Moss
15/30 Dog Walker - Arthur Bradford
16/30 City Of Bohane - Kevin Barry


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 2, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True

*48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses*

This has been on my list for ages and May Kasahara's post upthread prompted me to read it.
I thoroughly enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to working my way though the rest of the series.
Cheers May


----------



## Poot (Sep 2, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
*14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 3, 2020)

ringo said:


> 16/30 City Of Bohane - Kevin Barry



Coming up very soon in my own reading pile. I love his short stories more than almost anything else I've read in the last few years.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 4, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield

*12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 5, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.

*****

28/75 Zone War - John Conroe


----------



## Winot (Sep 5, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
*16/19 Stoner - John Williams*


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 5, 2020)

I liked stoner, did you?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2020)

> 1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures_ by James King
> 2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast_ by Hadley Freeman
> 3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
> 4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard
> ...



17/52: _Batman: Year One_ by Frank Miller, David Mazzucchelli & Richmond Lewis
Superb legend-building retro-fit of the Dark Knight's origins, which really fleshes out corrupt old Gotham and adds depth to Jim Gordon. A classic even after all these years with beautiful artwork.

18/52: _The Killing Of Idi Amin_ by Leslie Watkins
I didn't have high hopes for this pulpy alternative reality/revenge fantasy thriller by a _Daily Mail _hack (I remember it being on my parents' bookshelves from early childhood), but despite moments of promise, it is tonally very flat and there is a real lack of any twists or turns or sense of jeopardy. Apparently Idi Amin was not a nice person.

19/52: _Trust in Me: Allegiance Choices in a Post Split Terrorist Movement_ by John Morrison
Interesting piece on how personal allegiances can play a more important part than ideology when choosing sides in Irish republican splits, based on solid research with participants. Frustrating in that it discounts the relevance of specific points of divergent opinion on strategy, yet also doesn't follow up on whether the words matched the actions.

20/52: _Superman: Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow?_ by Alan Moore, Curt Swan, George Pérez, Kurt Schaffenberger, Todd Klein & Gene D'Angelo with Julius Schwartz
A curtain-closer on the old school Superman before DC cleared the decks and tidied up continuity with _Crisis On Infinite Earths_. It's by no means the best comic in the world, but it is an affectionate, crowd-pleasing two-parter bringing together many familiar faces, which is written with more warmth for the genre than you might expect from Old Man Moore. The ending is well hokey, but it hits the beats and fits the bill.

21/52: _A Brief History of Crisps_ by Steve Berry and Phil Norman
Solid overview of the cultural importance of crisps in Britain from a pair better known for their biscuit review website. It's not exactly going to win them any doctoral research grants, but it is very readable in a way that goes a step or two beyond _hey d'yer remember...?_-style nostalgia.


----------



## Winot (Sep 5, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> I liked stoner, did you?



I thought it was fantastic. It reminded me a bit of William Maxwell, but that might just be the setting. I thought it was extraordinary that a book could be so interesting and moving about a protagonist who was on paper nothing special. I found the scenes when he lost intimacy with his daughter quite heartbreaking.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 5, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan - Ld
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth
20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - Ld
21/50 My Dark Vanessa, Kate Elizabeth Russell - Ld 
22/50 The Night Circus, Erin Morgenstern
23/50 The Cat and the City, Nick Bradley
24/50 Lolita, Vladimir Nabokov
25/50 Cornerstone, Misty Provencher

26/50 A Man Called Ove, Fredrik Backman - this is such a beautiful book.  Really loved it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 5, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
*14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson*


----------



## chilango (Sep 7, 2020)

68/100: The Year of the Flood - Margaret Atwood


----------



## ringo (Sep 7, 2020)

billy_bob said:


> Coming up very soon in my own reading pile. I love his short stories more than almost anything else I've read in the last few years.


It's really good. Currently reading The Master And The Margarita, have a feeling he partially lifted one character from it. Will be reading all of his stuff.


----------



## MsHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle

*37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez  
38/50 Homo Deus -  Yuval Noah Harari *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 8, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter

37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos


----------



## D'wards (Sep 8, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 8, 2020)

19/30 John Stoltenberg - Refusing To Be A Man: Essays on Sex and Justice


----------



## pennimania (Sep 9, 2020)

1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
2. Excitements at the Chalet School
3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
5. The Coming of Age of the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
6. The Chalet School and Richenda - “ “ “
7. Trials for the Chalet School - “ “ “
8. We Took to the Woods – Louise Rich Dickinson
9. Theodora and the Chalet School - Elinor Brent Dyer
and
10. Camera Lucida - Roland Barthes (reread)
11. Joey and Co in Tyrol – Elinor Brent Dyer
12. Ruey Richardson at the Chalet School – Elinor Brent Dyer
13. Oil Paint and Greece – Peter Hemming
14. The Hellbound Heart – Clive Barker
15. The Chalet School Reunion – Elinor Brent Dyer
and
16. The Valley and the Farm - Monica Edwards
17. Black Hunting Whip - " "
18. Punchbowl Midnight - " "
19. The Spirit of Punchbowl Farm - " " (these books from my childhood are a delight. I still have them)
20. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe - C S Lewis
21. Prince Caspian - " " "
22. The Last Battle - " " "
23. The Feud in the Chalet - Elinor Brent Dyer
24. The Chalet School Wins the Trick- " " "
25. A Future Chalet School Girl - " " "
26. A Leader in the Chalet School - " " "
27. The Empty World - D E Stevenson
28. The Obesity Code - Jason Fung
29. The Go Between - L P Hartley
30. Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
31. Beyond a Boundary - CLR James
32. Good Evening Mrs Craven: the Wartime Stories of Mollie Panter Downes - MP Downes
33. Modern Nature - Derek Jarman
34. Mythologies - Roland Barthes (reread)
35. Paper Houses - Michele Roberts
36. Dinah's Husband - Ursula Bloom
37. Normal People - Sally Rooney
38. Devil Water - Anya Seton (reread)
39. In Gratitude - Jenny Diski
40. Negative Capabality - Michele Roberts
41. In This House of Brede - Rumer Godden (reread)
42. Michael and All Angels - Nora Lofts
43. The Visitation - Michele Roberts
44.Smiling in Slow Motion - Derek Jarman
45. The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
46. Veronica at the Wells - Lorna Hill
47. Jane Leaves the Wells -  "     "
48. Ella at the Wells - all Lorna Hill, all rerereads
49. Ballerina - Monica Loughman
50. The Cloister and the Hearth - Charles Reade


----------



## braindancer (Sep 9, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers
14/30 - The Ruins - Scott Smith


----------



## ringo (Sep 10, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King
14/30 Labyrinth - Kate Moss
15/30 Dog Walker - Arthur Bradford
16/30 City Of Bohane - Kevin Barry

17/30 The Master And Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
Genius and bonkers in equal measure.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 12, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses

*49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley*


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 12, 2020)

I've made a conscious effort to read less this year. It was all getting a bit obsessive. I wanted to listen to more music and have succeeded

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
15. Lampedusa - Steven Price
16. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
17. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
18. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
19. Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
20. The Long Walk - Richard Bachman/Stephen King
21. The Plague - Albert Camus
22. All Systems Red - Martha Wells
23. Artificial Condition - Martha Wells
24. Rogue Protocol - Martha Wells 
25. Exit Strategy - Martha Wells
26. Very, Very, Very Dreadful: The Influenza Pandemic of 1918 - Albert Marrin
27. High Rise - J. G. Ballard
28. The Girl With All the Gifts - M. R. Carey
29. The Rules of Contagion - Adam Kutcharski
30. Girl, Woman, Other - Bernadine Evaristo
31. Night Boat to Tangier - Kevin Barry
32. Recursion - Blake Crouch
33. The Risk Pool - Richard Russo
34. The Vanished Birds - Simon Jiminez
35. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Attwood
36. A Traveller at the Gates of Wisdom - John Boyne


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe

***

29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe


----------



## yield (Sep 13, 2020)

yield said:


> 1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
> 2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks
> 3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni
> 4. The Making of the English Working Class by E. P. Thompson.
> ...


7. Paper Menagerie and Other Stories by Ken Liu (Beautiful terrifying short stories.)
8. A Little Hatred by Joe Abercrombie


----------



## D'wards (Sep 13, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 14, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn

14. "The Wych Elm"

*15. "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch. I do like this series of novels, they're very readable with endearing characters, but this felt a bit like filler and seemed a little lacking in story and content*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 15, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos

38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe

*****

30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 17, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson
*15/20 - My Sister, the Serial Killer - Oyinkan Braithwaite*


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2020)

out of a possible 39

1. The Bone Clocks - David Mitchell
2. Shah of Shas - Ryszard Kapuscinski
3. Tales from the Dail Bar - Ted Nealon
4. Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
5. The Heather Blazing - Colm Toibin
6. Borstal Boy - Brendan Behan
7. The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
8. Asterix and the Golden Sickle - Goscinny & Uderzo
9. Asterix and the Actress - Uderzo
10. Tintin and Alph Art - Herge & Rodier
11. The Last Crossing - Guy Vanderhaegue
12. Strata - Terry Prachett (re-read)
13. Stardust - Neil Gaiman
14. Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman - Haruki Murakami
15. Don Quixote - Cervantes


----------



## Winot (Sep 18, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
*17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 20, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country

39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 20, 2020)

> 1/52: _Fast Times And Excellent Adventures_ by James King
> 2/52: _Life Moves Pretty Fast_ by Hadley Freeman
> 3/52: _You Couldn't Ignore Me If You Tried _by Susannah Gora
> 4/52: _Irregular Army_ by Matt Kennard
> ...





22/52: _The Big City Rogue Cop As Monster: Images Of NYPD And LAPD_ by Cecil Greek - fairly perfunctory look at various movie representations of cops as ‘golems’

23/52: _The Tale Of One Bad Rat_ by Bryan Talbot - brilliant graphic novel about a young woman on a journey, finding love for herself and for life by following in the footsteps of Beatrix Potter of all people. Some beautiful artwork, and a sensitively realised story.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Sep 20, 2020)

1/20? Dickens, Charles (2004) David Copperfield. Revised/Penguin Classics edition. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books. (0140439447) Finished 12/4/20
2/20? Hensher, Philip (2020) A small revolution in Germany. Hardback edition. London: 4th Estate. (9780008323073) Finished 4/5/20

*3/20? Townsend, Sue (2010) Adrian Mole: the prostrate years. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141034737) Finished 11/9/20*

Well, I didn't think I'd get back to this until I 'signed off' at the end of the year. Despite, in theory, having lots more time to read being at home and all that, I've found my concentration and desire to read has almost completely disappeared. I just stare at YT or the TV and say, 'what' & 'why'! Anyway, I found a copy of this, the last Mole book, in a charity shop a couple of weeks ago so decided to reread it. I think Sue Townsend is a great comic writer and Mole is truly the modern Pooter. Plus, we're the same age. It made me smile, which is rare these days.


----------



## Winot (Sep 21, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris

*18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 21, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi

40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley

*50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue*


----------



## braindancer (Sep 25, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers
14/30 - The Ruins - Scott Smith
15/30 - The Long Walk - Stephen King


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 25, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue

*51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock*


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

42 - First They Took Rome: How the Populist Right Conquered Italy - David Broder
43 - The Science and Passion of Communism Selected Writings of Amadeo Bordiga (1912-1965)  - Amadeo Bordiga (eds and trans Pietro Basso, Giacomo Donis, Patrick Camiller)
44 - The Apprentice's Sorcerer: Liberal Tradition and Fascism - Ishay Landa
45 -The Holocaust, Fascism and Memory: Essays in the History of Ideas - Dan Stone 
46 - The Russian Roots of Nazism: White Émigrés and the Making of National Socialism, 1917–1945 - Michael Kellogg
47 - Football: The Philosophy Behind It- Stephen Mumford


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> 44 - The Apprentice's Sorcerer: Liberal Tradition and Fascism - Ishay Landa


This any good?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> This any good?


It's brilliant - a good hard, challenging read, but it's only a building block for this, about which i said the other week:  Fascism and the Masses: The Revolt against the Last Humans - Ishay Landa (astonishing - best book i've read since Tooze's Wages of Destruction 15 years ago, challenges most accounts of fascism across the board in the way Tooze did for WW2 and Nazi Germany, recommended for those enjoying Lusurdo, EMW etc - this review gives a flavour).


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's brilliant - a good hard, challenging read, but it's only a building block for this, about which i said the other week:  Fascism and the Masses: The Revolt against the Last Humans - Ishay Landa (astonishing - best book i've read since Tooze's Wages of Destruction 15 years ago, challenges most accounts of fascism across the board in the way Tooze did for WW2 and Nazi Germany, recommended for those enjoying Lusurdo, EMW etc - this review gives a flavour).


Thanks I'll check those out.


----------



## Winot (Sep 26, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
*19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 27, 2020)

1/10 - Die Trying by Lee Child
2/10 - The Three Kings: Busby, Shankley, Stein by Leo Moynihan
3/10 - The Sentry by Robert Crais
*4/10 - Plainsong by Kent Haruf*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 27, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2020)

69/100:
The Making of the Indebted Man: An Essay on the Neoliberal Condition - Maurizio Lazzarato


----------



## Poot (Sep 29, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner
15/23 The Break - Marian Keyes
*16/23 Wide Sargasso Sea  - Jean Rhys*


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2020)

*70/100: Signs and Machines - Maurizio Lazzarato.*

Not as concise or punchy as "The Making of the Indebted Man". Too much gushing over D&G. A few nuggets though.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 30, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers
14/30 - The Ruins - Scott Smith
15/30 - The Long Walk - Stephen King
16/30 - Wilding - Isabella Tree


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell
8/24 Beren & Luthien - JRR Tolkien 
9/24 Animal Farm - George Orwell 
10/24 Sword of Kings - Bernard Cornwell 
11/24 Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge 
12/24 Island On The Edge Of The World - Charles Maclean


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe

***

31/75 Exile - James Swallow


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 1, 2020)

20/30 Spitzenprodukte - CHUBZ: The Demonisation of My Working Arse

Deranged Owen Jones anarcho pulp sex fanfic.


----------



## chilango (Oct 3, 2020)

71/100: Bullshit Jobs - David Graeber


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 3, 2020)

chilango said:


> 71/100: Bullshit Jobs - David Graeber



I'm halfway through this. Makes me wonder how all the people with nothing jobs have managed to successfully look busy while WFH for most of the year.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 3, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm halfway through this. Makes me wonder how all the people with nothing jobs have managed to successfully look busy while WFH for most of the year.


It's far easier to look busy when you're laying in bed (sorry sitting in your makeshift office) when no one's looking over your shoulder.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King
14/30 Labyrinth - Kate Moss
15/30 Dog Walker - Arthur Bradford
16/30 City Of Bohane - Kevin Barry
17/30 The Master And Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
18/30 Bone In The Throat - Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard
*20/19 Building for England - Adrian Green*


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2020)

D'wards said:


> 27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen



How was it? I am a massive fan of his early films but being a fan is obviously somewhat compromised of late.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 3, 2020)

Winot said:


> How was it? I am a massive fan of his early films but being a fan is obviously somewhat compromised of late.


Its a solid 7/10. I enjoyed it but feel it got a bit bogged down in the comedians he worked with as he was building his comedy career.
He spends a lot of time talking about the Soon Yi affair, and of course the molestation allegation. 
He quotes from the two investigations and I can only assume the book was fact checked,  so he is quite convincingly innocent IMHO. He also quotes his son Moses a lot too who heavily defended Woody. 
He hates Mia with a passion, and the vitriol is all on the page. He's pretty negative about Ronan too but still talks fondly of Dylan, believing her to be a victim of Mia's revenge too


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 4, 2020)

21/30 Ted Curtis - The Darkening Light

Grim hallucinatory squat punk memories.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 21/30 Ted Curtis - The Darkening Light
> 
> Grim hallucinatory squat punk memories.


this looks special - great reviews - is it as good as the 5 star reviews say?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 4, 2020)

ska invita said:


> this looks special - great reviews - is it as good as the 5 star reviews say?



It’s very short but captures the degradation of the mid 80s druggy alcoholic anarcho thrash scene well I think. I’d say 4 stars.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock

*52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds*


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 5, 2020)

*1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
*11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
* 14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother
21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden
24/40 Eva Meijer - Animal Languages
25/40 George Saunders - Pastoralia
26/40 Zoe Turner - The Book of Newcastle
27/40 Pete Brown - The Story of Craft Beer
*28/40 Ernest Hemingway - For Whom the Bell Tolls
29/40 George Saunders - In Persuasion Nation
30/40 George Saunders - CivilWarLand in Bad Decline
31/40 Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and Other Stories
32/40 Catherine Bradley - Dogs: A Literary Anthology
33/40 Jon Wiederhorn - Ministry: The Lost Gospels according to Al Jourgensen
*34/40 Vikram Seth - Two Lives
35/40 Shirley Jackson - Just an Ordinary Day
36/40 Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
37/40 David Foenkinos - The Mystery of Henri Pick
38/40 Gretchen McCulloch - Because Internet: Understanding How Language is Changing

*39/40 Robert Macfarlane - Underland
40/40 Kim Gordon - Girl in a Band
41/40 Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
42/40 Seth Stephens-Davidowitz - Everybody Lies: What the Internet Can Tell Us About Who We Really Are
43/40 Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson
15/20 - My Sister, the Serial Killer - Oyinkan Braithwaite
*16/20 - The Ruby in the Smoke - Philip Pullman*


----------



## nogojones (Oct 5, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement
35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age  

*37/50 Sol Littman - Pure Soldiers or Sinister Legion -The Ukrainian 14th Waffen-SS Division 
38/50 Carol Gelles - 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes
39/50 Ken MacLeod - The Restoration Game*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 6, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist

41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 7, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Wych Elm"
15 "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch

*16. "False Values" - Ben Aaranovitch. Follow up to the last one I read. Okay but I get the feeling the series is flagging a bit. *


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)
8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin
9. Hallie Rubenhold - The Five
10. Glen Duncan - The Last Werewolf
11. Mick Herron - Real Tigers

12. Helen Pearson - The Life Project. Fascinating non-fiction about the birth cohort studies and how they've influenced British science/society. Non-fiction always takes me ages to read though, so I'm glad to be able to move onto something made up


----------



## braindancer (Oct 8, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers
14/30 - The Ruins - Scott Smith
15/30 - The Long Walk - Stephen King
16/30 - Wilding - Isabella Tree
17/30 - Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music - Matt Anniss


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson
15/20 - My Sister, the Serial Killer - Oyinkan Braithwaite
16/20 - The Ruby in the Smoke - Philip Pullman
*17/20 - When Hitler Stole Pink Rabbit - Judith Kerr*


----------



## D'wards (Oct 9, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 10, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All

42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2020)

22/30 Endnotes #5 - The Passions and the Interests. 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ it’s good to read challenging things but even I gave up on the bits reprinted from Invariance. Ultra niche communist journal increasingly aware of its own marginality. A bit depressing.

23/30 Rendezvous Projects - Lightboxes and Lettering: Printing Industry Heritage In East London

Beatifully produced oral history project about the changing face of printing. Some great bits on the changing role of women in the industry, community and political presses like Calverts, lots of good anecdotes from family businesses, former apprentices etc. Great photos And illustrations.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2020)

24/30 D Hunter - Chav Solidarity

Full on. Upsetting and brutally honest autobiography with some good reflections on the cluelessness of the activist left.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2020)

72/100: Trouble in Paradise - Slavoj Zizek

Really enjoyed the first half or so of this but, typically, Zizek's aimless meandering through other people's ideas starts to lose momentum in the last third or so as you vainly search for the point of the book.

the good bits are good bits though.


----------



## LDC (Oct 11, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 24/30 D Hunter - Chav Solidarity
> 
> Full on. Upsetting and brutally honest autobiography with some good reflections on the cluelessness of the activist left.



What else did you make of it Fozzie Bear ? I liked it in part, then felt like he's a disappeared down the identity politics road a fair bit. And the workshops I've read he does seem to look like that as well.

Ditto on Endnotes too, bit much.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What else did you make of it Fozzie Bear ? I liked it in part, then felt like he's a disappeared down the identity politics road a fair bit. And the workshops I've read he does seem to look like that as well.
> 
> Ditto on Endnotes too, bit much.



I think that really the best bits were about the practical support that people in fucked up situations give each other. But I think with my IWCA head on there was little acknowledgement of how other working class communities and people probably viewed a lot of the anti-social carry on he describes.

There is a real difference between supporting someone day to day to get what they need and building a community - and if what that person needs is crack and the money from that comes from mugging then these two communities maybe have opposed interests.  

It seems like some of his current work is around redistributing money to people in need and that’s interesting especially as he’s at pains to reject charity as a model. But it’s hard to know how sustainable that will be in terms of building actual community/solidarity infrastructure as opposed to credit unions or other models that already exist. 

I was ok with the intersectional approach and recognition of privilege stuff as I think the dynamic he used it to describe was firmly against white middle class right on people so why not. They do need to recognise their privilege and the gulf between them and working class existence. Maybe he is going the wrong way about it but it is a real thing that needs to happen. 

You can’t really blame him for veering into therapeutic speak now and again given what he’s been through and the reflective bits were really poignant and honest as far as I could tell.

He’s a unique voice in that scene though so it will be interesting to see where it all leads. Better to have ideas like those being discussed than a bunch of academic communising waffle probably.


----------



## LDC (Oct 11, 2020)

Cheers, good points, largely agree.

Yeah, sometimes I feel like he skims over the effects of that kind of behaviour on other people, and this allows some to a bit elevate that behaviour to some proto-revolutionary position rather than being really fucking problematic, something some anarchists can be a sucker for.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2020)

Nah. I think academic communising waffle is likely far better for bedtime reading.


----------



## LDC (Oct 11, 2020)

We all like a bit of Jacques Cum-atte.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Cheers, good points, largely agree.
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I feel like he skims over the effects of that kind of behaviour on other people, and this allows some to a bit elevate that behaviour to some proto-revolutionary position rather than being really fucking problematic, something some anarchists can be a sucker for.



Yeah a former poster on here had a bit of a boner for the black and grey economies being sorta prefigurative which perhaps they might be if you ignore the territorial pissing, violence and people caught in the crossfire.


----------



## LDC (Oct 11, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah a former poster on here had a bit of a boner for the black and grey economies being sorta prefigurative which perhaps they might be if you ignore the territorial pissing, violence and people caught in the crossfire.



I swing the other way more and more, and revolutionary community justice seems very appealing. Why did we get rid of the village stocks again?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I swing the other way more and more, and revolutionary community justice seems very appealing. Why did we get rid of the village stocks again?



lol. Some of the nice local history types here want to bring back the Hackney stocks as a sort of nice thing to look at.

I don’t pretend to have any solutions to this from my armchair but having people on our side that can talk to the anti social elements in their language is essential. Depends what they say of course and the point he makes about the weaknesses of “safe spaces” EDIT _not_ recognising the trauma of people like him is well made.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I don’t pretend to have any solutions to this from my armchair but having people on our side that can talk to the anti social elements in their language is essential. Depends what they say of course and the point he makes about the weaknesses of “safe spaces” recognising the trauma of people like him is well made.



I'm too old and tired for that stuff...and frankly CBA to worry about "talking to anti-social elements". OTOH I'm wary of slipping into conservatism on that kinda thing too. So will mumble grumpily from my armchair every now and then when glancing up from a treasured copy of some badly translated semiotext(e) book from the '90s.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 12, 2020)

out of a possible 39

1. The Bone Clocks - David Mitchell
2. Shah of Shas - Ryszard Kapuscinski
3. Tales from the Dail Bar - Ted Nealon
4. Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
5. The Heather Blazing - Colm Toibin
6. Borstal Boy - Brendan Behan
7. The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
8. Asterix and the Golden Sickle - Goscinny & Uderzo
9. Asterix and the Actress - Uderzo
10. Tintin and Alph Art - Herge & Rodier
11. The Last Crossing - Guy Vanderhaegue
12. Strata - Terry Prachett (re-read)
13. Stardust - Neil Gaiman
14. Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman - Haruki Murakami
15. Don Quixote - Cervantes 
*16. John Le Carre - A Delicate Truth
17. Ursula le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (re-read)
18. Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
19. Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
20. Ursula le Guin - Tehanu*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 12, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat 

43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody


----------



## chilango (Oct 12, 2020)

73/100: The Plague of Fantasies - Slavoj Zizek

Again, got a lot out of the first 1/3 or so of the book (albeit skipping his "dirty jokes" and ramblings about toilets). It picks up again discussing the fetish.

I might buy a physical copy of this one for looking at again.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 14, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds

*53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)*

BC = Book Club. An online one with work colleagues that's just been set up.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 14, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell

*13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 16, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin

*14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 17, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)

*15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin*


----------



## chilango (Oct 18, 2020)

74/100: Player One - Douglas Coupland.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 18, 2020)

48 - The Paranoid Apocalypse: A Hundred-year Retrospective on the Protocols of the Elders of Zion - ed by Richard Landes and Steven T. Katz
49 - The Aryan Jesus: Christian Theologians and the Bible in Nazi Germany  - Susanna Heschel
50  - Colin Jordan and Britain’s Neo-Nazi Movement: Hitler’s Echo - Paul Jackson
51 - People Without Power: The war on populism and the fight for democracy - Thomas Frank
52 - American Antifa: The Tactics, Culture, and Practice of Militant Antifascism - Stanislav Vysotsky
53 -  The Good Old Cause: Communist Intellectuals and the English Radical Tradition - David Morgan (wasn't sure whether to include this as it's only about 50 pages, but i just finished it and i'm not sure of online time right now)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 19, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow

***

32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings


----------



## Poot (Oct 19, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner
15/23 The Break - Marian Keyes
16/23 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
17/23 Agnes Grey - Ann Bronte (Audiobook)
*18/23 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year - Sue Townsend*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 21, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin

*16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings


******

33/75  Lethal Agent. -  Kyle Mills


----------



## nogojones (Oct 25, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement
35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age  
37/50 Sol Littman - Pure Soldiers or Sinister Legion -The Ukrainian 14th Waffen-SS Division 
38/50 Carol Gelles - 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes
39/50 Ken MacLeod - The Restoration Game
*
40/50 Catherine Samary - Yugoslavia Dismembered
41/50 Andrew Hsiao and Audrea Lim (eds.) - The Verso Book of Dissent
42/50 Graham Greene - The Burnt-out Case*


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 25, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell
8/24 Beren & Luthien - JRR Tolkien 
9/24 Animal Farm - George Orwell 
10/24 Sword of Kings - Bernard Cornwell 
11/24 Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge 
12/24 Island On The Edge Of The World - Charles Maclean 
13/24 War Lord - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## petee (Oct 25, 2020)

petee said:


> 2: Gietinger, _The Murder of Rosa Luxemburg_



3: Lait and Mortimer, _New York: Confidential_. a repugnant book.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 26, 2020)

petee said:


> 3: Lait and Mortimer, _New York: Confidential_. a *repugnant* book.



Damn, that makes me want to read it.


----------



## petee (Oct 26, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> Damn, that makes me want to read it.







__





						The Project Gutenberg eBook of  New York: confidential! , by Jack Lait &  Lee Mortimer.
					





					www.gutenberg.org


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 26, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody

44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 27, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)

*54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again*


----------



## Winot (Oct 27, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard
20/19 Building for England - Adrian Green

*21/19 Right Ho, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Wych Elm"
15 "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch
16.* "*False Values" - Ben Aaranovitch

*17. "Nowhere Man" - Gregg Hurwitz. Undemanding high octane entertaining  thriller, which was exactly what I wanted. *


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 27, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos

*17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 28, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos

*18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 28, 2020)

25/30 Sam Selvon - The Lonely Londoners

Amazing novel of male black experience in 1950s London.


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari

*39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 29, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence

45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry


----------



## ringo (Oct 29, 2020)

1/30 The Subtle Art Of Not Giving A Fuck - Mark Manson
2/30 Anna Karenina - Leo Tolstoy
3/30 Coketown - Barney Farmer
4/30 Before The Coffee Gets Cold - Toshikazu Kawaguchi
5/30 The Taxidermist’s Daughter - Kate Mosse
6/30 The Crying Of Lot 49 - Thomas Pynchon
7/30 The Bird Man And The Lap Dancer: Close Encounters With Strangers - Eric Hansen
8/30 The Man In The High Castle - Philip K Dick
9/30 What You Want is in the Limo: On the road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and The Who in 1973. the year the sixties died and the modern rock star was born - Michael Walker
10/30 Night Boat To Tangier - Kevin Barry
11/30 Tenth Of December - George Saunders
12/30 The Winter Ghosts - Kate Mosse
13/30 Original Rockers - Richard King
14/30 Labyrinth - Kate Moss
15/30 Dog Walker - Arthur Bradford
16/30 City Of Bohane - Kevin Barry
17/30 The Master And Margarita - Mikhail Bulgakov
18/30 Bone In The Throat - Anthony Bourdain

19/30 The Thursday Murder Club - Richard Osman
Really enjoyed that; smart and funny.


----------



## Winot (Oct 30, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard
20/19 Building for England - Adrian Green
21/19 Right Ho, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse

*22/19 How to be a Liberal - Ian Dunt*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Wych Elm"
15 "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch
16.* "*False Values" - Ben Aaranovitch
17."Nowhere Man" - Gregg Hurwitz

*18. "The Hunting Party" Lucy Foley - page turning thriller, maybe a bit obvious in places but easy to read and very enjoyably*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings
33/75  Lethal Agent -  Kyle Mills

*****
34/75. Ghost - James Swallow


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 2, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again

*55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Wych Elm" - Tana French
15 "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch
16.* "*Lies Sleeping" - Ben Aaranovitch
17."Nowhere Man" - Gregg Hurwitz
18. "The Hunting Party" - Lucy Foley

*19. "The Chain" - Adrian McKinty. Compelling thriller*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 4, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry

46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 4, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> 1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
> 2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
> 3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
> 4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
> ...


*73. Bullshit Jobs David Graeber 
74. Life as a unicorn  Amrou Al Kahdi 
75. The great leveller Joe Abercrombie 
76. Best served cold. joe Abercrombie
77. The heroes Joe Abercrombie 
78. Red country Joe Abercrombie *

One of those Joe Abercrombie’s may be a title split in two, I got the collection and just kept reading without much thought of when one ended and the next started 

definitely need some reading recommendations now as I’ve read everything in my kindle. Need to stock up quick sharp


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson
15/20 - My Sister, the Serial Killer - Oyinkan Braithwaite
16/20 - The Ruby in the Smoke - Philip Pullman
17/20 - When Hitler Stole Pink Rabbit - Judith Kerr
*18/20 - Mudlarking - Lara Maiklem
19/20 - Once Upon a Time in the North - Philip Pullman
20/20 - The Life and Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah - Benjamin Zephaniah
21/20 - Lara - Bernadine Evaristo
22/20 - A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush - Eric Newby*


----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2020)

yield said:


> 1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
> 2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks
> 3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni
> 4. The Making of the English Working Class by E. P. Thompson.
> ...


9. Hinterland: America’s New Landscape of Class and Conflict by Phil Neel - explains a lot and opens up the space for so much


----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> *77. The heroes Joe Abercrombie
> 78. Red country Joe Abercrombie *
> 
> One of those Joe Abercrombie’s may be a title split in two, I got the collection and just kept reading without much thought of when one ended and the next started
> ...


A Little Hatred is the start of Abercrombie's new trilogy. Depends what you like? If you like SciFi, Ken Macleod's Fall Revolution series is excellent?


----------



## Poot (Nov 6, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner
15/23 The Break - Marian Keyes
16/23 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
17/23 Agnes Grey - Ann Bronte (Audiobook)
18/23 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year - Sue Townsend
19/23 Calypso - David Sedaris
20/23 A Shropshire Lad - AE Houseman
*21/23 How the World Works - Noam Chomsky*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 7, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle

*19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 7, 2020)

26/30 The Rio Tape Slide Archive: Radical Community Photography in Hackney in the 80s.

Amazing photo book that’s been plugged all over. Great commentary by people who were part of the project, Michael Rosen, local radical photographer Alan Denney and more.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2020)

54  - I Want to Believe: Posadism, UFOs and Apocalypse Communism - A.M. Gittlitz - our fozzie and tom  get a mention. Book is shallow cash in rubbish.
55  - Culture Warlords - Talia Lavin
56  - War for Eternity: The Return of Traditionalism and the Rise of the Populist Right (also published as War for Eternity: Inside Bannon's Far-Right Circle of Global Power Brokers to cash in) - Benjamin R. Teitelbaum


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 8, 2020)

butchersapron is the Lavin any good? Was listening to a podcast with her this morning and she seemed ok but I got very little impression of the book.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> butchersapron is the Lavin any good? Was listening to a podcast with her this morning and she seemed ok but I got very little impression of the book.


It's awful. All i learnt from it was she is on twitter. I totally respected her anger and all that, but fucking hell, yes, i now know that you're on twitter.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 8, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's awful. All i learnt from it was she is on twitter. I totally respected her anger and all that, but fucking hell, yes, i now know that you're on twitter.



Yeah it was billed as brave infiltration of extreme right groups but was then all about chatting online which is ok but let’s not get overexcited.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 8, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah it was billed as brave infiltration of extreme right groups but was then all about chatting online which is ok but let’s not get overexcited.


Seriously, you have better things to spend energy on. Wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## petee (Nov 8, 2020)

petee said:


> 3: Lait and Mortimer, _New York: Confidential_. a repugnant book.



4: McKelway, _Reporting at Wit's End_
5: Sand, _How I Stopped Being a Jew_


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 9, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators

*56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 10, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)
8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin
9. Hallie Rubenhold - The Five
10. Glen Duncan - The Last Werewolf
11. Mick Herron - Real Tigers
12. Helen Pearson - The Life Project

13. Irenosen Okojie - Speak Gigantular. I really wanted to like this collection of short stories...but I just didn't. Didn't click with her style, which is intermittently engaging but veers too much towards a sort of magic realism bot, spewing out imagery that doesn't mean very much. The book is also sloppily edited, which I can overlook if I'm really into something but is always the final nail for something I'm indifferent to.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 10, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad

47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 11, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend

*20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan - Ld
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth
20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - Ld
21/50 My Dark Vanessa, Kate Elizabeth Russell - Ld 
22/50 The Night Circus, Erin Morgenstern
23/50 The Cat and the City, Nick Bradley
24/50 Lolita, Vladimir Nabokov
25/50 Cornerstone, Misty Provencher
26/50 A Man Called Ove, Fredrik Backman
27/50 At Last, John W Mefford
28/50 Painted Clay, Doris Boake Kerr
29/50 The Dinner Party, RJ Parket
30/50 Purple Hibiscus, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie 
31/50 If It Bleeds, Stephen King
32/50 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race, Reni Eddo- Lodge


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 13, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7

48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2020)

75/100: Visual Methodologies - Gillian Rose
76/100: Structuralism and Semiotics - Terence Hawkes

Yeah
 As fun as they sound tbh.


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2020)

77/100: Philosophy for Militants - Alain Badiou.

It's a bit shit. But at least it was short.


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2020)

78/100: The Courage of Hopelessness - Slavoj Zizek.

Zizek has a pop at the woke left. Although he lands the occasional blow, its pretty dull stuff lacking his usual wit and turn of phrase. Not recommended.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 14, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin

*21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 16, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg

*22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis*


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2020)

79/100: The Post Card - Jacques Derrida.

Can't believe I read through this just to find a single, largely irrelevant, reference. No idea what was going on in this book if I'm honest. (On the bright side I only had to read a single chapter from Lacan's _Ecrits_ to get the counter reference)


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2020)

I need to read something fun


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 16, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman 
9/40: Immanuel Wallerstein: Historical Capitalism 
10/40: David Keenan: For the Good Times 
11/40: Leo Panitch & Colin Leys: Searching for Socialism 
12/40: Marisa McGlinchey: Unfinished Business: The Politics of 'Dissident' Irish Republicanism 
13/40: Raphael Samuel: Island Stories: Theatres of Memory, Volume 2 
14/40: Ralph Miliband: Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
15/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
16/40: EP Thompson: Customs in Common 
17/40: EP Thompson: The Poverty of Theory 
18/40: Asad Haider: Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump
19/40: Ellen Meiksins Wood: The Retreat From Class: A New 'True Socialism'
20/40: Martin St. John: The Psychedelic Confessions of a Primal Screamer  
21/40: Chantelle Mouffe: The Return of the Political
22/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
23/40: Raymond Williams: The Country and the City 
24/40: Ken Coates & Richard Silburn: The Forgotten Englishmen 
25/40: Dale Mahridge & Michael Williamson: Journey to Nowhere: The Saga of the New Underclass 
26/40: Thomas Piketty: Capital in the Twenty-First Century
27/40: Thomas Frank: 
28/40: Raphael Samuel: Theatres of Memory, Volume 1

Not going to make the 40 target. I blame Samuel and EP Thompson. The bastards


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 16, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> 1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
> 2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
> 3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
> 4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
> ...



But not Piketty?


----------



## chilango (Nov 16, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> But not Piketty?


 It's mostly graphs.


----------



## chilango (Nov 17, 2020)

80/100: On Television - Pierre Bourdieu

Short but sweet. One of his more accessible books.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings
33/75  Lethal Agent -  Kyle Mills
34/75. Ghost - James Swallow

****

35/75 Wildfire - Robin Crumby


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 18, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch

*44/50 Ramble Book - Adam Buxton*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 18, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers
14/30 - The Ruins - Scott Smith
15/30 - The Long Walk - Stephen King
16/30 - Wilding - Isabella Tree
17/30 - Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music - Matt Anniss
18/30 - Heart Shaped Box - Joe Hill


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 18, 2020)

imposs1904 said:


> But not Piketty?



I know what you mean. But I’ve found Samuel a hard two volume read. It’s been slow and required a lot of googling and side reading.

Thompson is part of an ongoing reading group project I’m involved in and so involves writing and thinking.

In comparison Piketty was, relatively speaking, a piece of piss. I wasn’t that blown away by him btw


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard
20/19 Building for England - Adrian Green
21/19 Right Ho, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
22/19 How to be a Liberal - Ian Dunt

*23/19 The Years - Annie Ernaux*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 20, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 21, 2020)

27/30 Fred Vermorel - Dead Fashion Girl: A Situationist Detective Story

A wild ride. Vermorel investigates the unsolved murder of a young woman near where he lived in South Ruislip when he was eight years old. Some great insights into the dark underbelly of 1950s Soho and London suburbs.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)
31/36 - Not Dead Yet by Phil Collins


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 21, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson
15/20 - My Sister, the Serial Killer - Oyinkan Braithwaite
16/20 - The Ruby in the Smoke - Philip Pullman
17/20 - When Hitler Stole Pink Rabbit - Judith Kerr
18/20 - Mudlarking - Lara Maiklem
19/20 - Once Upon a Time in the North - Philip Pullman
20/20 - The Life and Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah - Benjamin Zephaniah
21/20 - Lara - Bernadine Evaristo
22/20 - A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
*23/20 - It Takes Blood and Guts - Skin*


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement
35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age  
37/50 Sol Littman - Pure Soldiers or Sinister Legion -The Ukrainian 14th Waffen-SS Division 
38/50 Carol Gelles - 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes
39/50 Ken MacLeod - The Restoration Game
40/50 Catherine Samary - Yugoslavia Dismembered
41/50 Andrew Hsiao and Audrea Lim (eds.) - The Verso Book of Dissent
42/50 Graham Greene - The Burnt-out Case

*43/50 Leigh Phillips - The Peoples Republic of Walmart
44/50 Patricia Lockwood - Priestdaddy*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators
56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness

*57/70 - Stephen King - Desperation *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 24, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7
48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark

49/50 Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 24, 2020)

1/10 - Die Trying by Lee Child
2/10 - The Three Kings: Busby, Shankley, Stein by Leo Moynihan
3/10 - The Sentry by Robert Crais
4/10 - Plainsong by Kent Haruf
*5/10 - More Fool Me by Stephen Fry*


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 25, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis

*23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)*


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 25, 2020)

57 - Germanys New Right as Culture and Politics - Roger Woods
58 - The Golden Dawn’s ‘Nationalist Solution’: Explaining the Rise of the Far Right in Greece  - Sofia Vasilopoulou, Daphne Halikiopoulou 
59 - Rethinking the French New Right: Alternatives to Modernity  - Tamir Bar-On
60 - Holding Fast to an Image of the Past: Explorations in the Marxist Tradition - Neil Davidson
61 -  The Origins of Nazi Violence - Enzo Traverso


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2020)

*81/100: I’m With the Bears
Short Stories from a Damaged Planet
Edited by Mark Martin*

Right up my street!


----------



## chilango (Nov 26, 2020)

*82/100: My Teaching - Jacques Lacan*

I enjoyed his style, but it will take further re-readings, I think, for me to "get" this.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 27, 2020)

1/24 The Amber Spyglass - Philip Pullman 
2/24 Excalibur - Bernard Cornwell  
3/24 Dead Mountain: The Untold True Story of the Dyatlov Pass Incident - Donnie Eichar 
4/24 Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch 
5/24 The Metamorphosis - Franz Kafka 
6/24 The Man With No Face - Peter May
7/24 The Road to Wigan Pier - George Orwell
8/24 Beren & Luthien - JRR Tolkien 
9/24 Animal Farm - George Orwell 
10/24 Sword of Kings - Bernard Cornwell 
11/24 Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge 
12/24 Island On The Edge Of The World - Charles Maclean 
13/24 War Lord - Bernard Cornwell 
14/24 Moon Over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 29, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch
44/50 Ramble book - Adam Buxton

*45/50 Beloved - Toni Morrison
46/50 I Owe You One - Sophie Kinsella*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Wych Elm" - Tana French
15 "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch
16.* "*Lies Sleeping" - Ben Aaranovitch
17."Nowhere Man" - Gregg Hurwitz
18. "The Hunting Party" - Lucy Foley
19. "The Chain" - Adrian McKinty

*20. "Hellbent" - Gregg Hurwitz. Easy reading action thriller*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 29, 2020)

27/30 James Curran, Ivor Gaber and Julian Petley - Culture Wars: The Media and the British Left

The Left = the Labour Party. Good accounts of the “loony lefty” exposes of councils in the 1980s including the journalists and people involved. Some suggestion that the left overplaying its hand with gay rights (and the wildly exaggerated media hype about this) is what led to Section 28. Good unpicking of “anti-anti-racism” from Scruton and others who claimed that racism was caused by ”the race industry”. 

The second edition is lurking around for free so that is what I got. It has been substantially rewritten from the 2005 original apparently. There is a bunch of stuff in there about the rise of Corbyn which was less interesting to me.


----------



## Winot (Nov 29, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard
20/19 Building for England - Adrian Green
21/19 Right Ho, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
22/19 How to be a Liberal - Ian Dunt
23/19 The Years - Annie Ernaux

*24/19 A Short Guide to Writing About History - Richard Marius & Melvin E. Page*


----------



## D'wards (Nov 30, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)
31/36 - Not Dead Yet by Phil Collins
32/36 - The Wilt Alternative by Tom Sharpe


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 1, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators
56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness
57/70 - Stephen King - Desperation

*58/70 - Peter James - Find Them Dead*


----------



## chilango (Dec 2, 2020)

*83/100: Kill All Normies - Angela Nagle*

Familiar ground for most of us I suspect.  Feels terribly dated already.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 2, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)

*24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona*


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 2, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7
48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark
49/50 Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women

50/50 P H Wodehouse - Mike and Psmith


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 3, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona

*25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin*


----------



## chilango (Dec 3, 2020)

84/100: Armistice - Harry Turtledove.

Well, that dragged.


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 3, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch
44/50 Ramble book - Adam Buxton
45/50 Beloved - Toni Morrison
46/50 I Owe You One - Sophie Kinsella

*47/50 The Phone Box at the End of the World - Laura Imai Messina*


----------



## D'wards (Dec 3, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)
31/36 - Not Dead Yet by Phil Collins
32/36 - The Wilt Alternative by Tom Sharpe
33/36 - Underwater Adventure by Willard Price (reread)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2020)

1."Tombland" - C. J. Sansom
2. Exit Wounds" - compilation
3. "Murder in the Crooked House" - Soji Shimada
4."Into the Woods" - Tana French
5. "The Chalk Man" - CJ Tudor
6. "The Institute" - Stephen King
7. "The White Road" - Sarah Lotz
8. "Black Widow" - Christopher Brookmyre
9. "No One Home" - Tim Weaver
10. "Orphan X" - Gregg Hurwitz
11. "Nomad" - James Swallow
12. "Horns" - Joe Hill
13. "Dark Places" - Gillian Flynn
14. "The Wych Elm" - Tana French
15 "The Hanging Tree" - Ben Aaranovitch
16.* "*Lies Sleeping" - Ben Aaranovitch
17."Nowhere Man" - Gregg Hurwitz
18. "The Hunting Party" - Lucy Foley
19. "The Chain" - Adrian McKinty
20. "Hellbent" - Gregg Hurwitz.

*21. "The Guest List" - Lucy Foley. Good story but a little similar to her other novel "The Hunting Party" *


----------



## chilango (Dec 4, 2020)

*85/100: The Poetics of Space - Gaston Bachelard.*

I've been meaning to read this for 21 and a bit years.

I'm glad I finally got around to it. It's a rather wonderful book.


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 6, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch
44/50 Ramble book - Adam Buxton
45/50 Beloved - Toni Morrison
46/50 I Owe You One - Sophie Kinsella
47/50 The Phone Box at the End of the World - Laura Imai Messina

*48/50 The Catch - T. M. Logan *


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 8, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7
48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark
49/50 Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
50/50 P G Wodehouse - Mike and Psmith

51/50 Jules Verne - Around the World in Eighty Days


----------



## D'wards (Dec 8, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)
31/36 - Not Dead Yet by Phil Collins
32/36 - The Wilt Alternative by Tom Sharpe
33/36 - Underwater Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
34/36 - Ready Player One by Ernest Kline (reread)


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)
31/36 - Not Dead Yet by Phil Collins
32/36 - The Wilt Alternative by Tom Sharpe
33/36 - Underwater Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
34/36 - Ready Player One by Ernest Kline (reread)
35/36 - The Salt Path by Raynor Winn


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Dec 12, 2020)

1/40: Ben Pimblott - Harold Wilson
2/40: Raymond Williams - Border Country
3/40 : Neil Campbell - Lanyards
4/40: Steve Wright - Storming Heaven
5/40: David Wilkinson - Post-Punk, Politics and Pleasure in Britain
6/40: Martin Upham - Tempered not Quenched: The History of the Iron and Steel Confederation
7/40: Guy Standing - Work after Globalization: Building Occupational Citizenship
8/40: Richard Sennett: The Craftsman 
9/40: Immanuel Wallerstein: Historical Capitalism 
10/40: David Keenan: For the Good Times 
11/40: Leo Panitch & Colin Leys: Searching for Socialism 
12/40: Marisa McGlinchey: Unfinished Business: The Politics of 'Dissident' Irish Republicanism 
13/40: Raphael Samuel: Island Stories: Theatres of Memory, Volume 2 
14/40: Ralph Miliband: Parliamentary Socialism: A Study in the Politics of Labour
15/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
16/40: EP Thompson: Customs in Common 
17/40: EP Thompson: The Poverty of Theory 
18/40: Asad Haider: Mistaken Identity: Race and Class in the Age of Trump
19/40: Ellen Meiksins Wood: The Retreat From Class: A New 'True Socialism'
20/40: Martin St. John: The Psychedelic Confessions of a Primal Screamer  
21/40: Chantelle Mouffe: The Return of the Political
22/40: Tim Strangleman: Voices of Guinness 
23/40: Raymond Williams: The Country and the City 
24/40: Ken Coates & Richard Silburn: The Forgotten Englishmen 
25/40: Dale Mahridge & Michael Williamson: Journey to Nowhere: The Saga of the New Underclass 
26/40: Thomas Piketty: Capital in the Twenty-First Century
27/40: Thomas Frank: People without power: The War on Populism and The Fight for Democracy
28/40: Raphael Samuel: Theatres of Memory, Volume 1
29/40: Roger Eatwell and Matthew Goodwin: National Populism: The Revolt Against Liberal Democracy 
30/40: David Keenan: Xstabeth
31/40: Steven Morris: Record, Play, Pause: Confessions of a post-punk percussionist: the Joy Division Years


----------



## nogojones (Dec 12, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement
35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age  
37/50 Sol Littman - Pure Soldiers or Sinister Legion -The Ukrainian 14th Waffen-SS Division 
38/50 Carol Gelles - 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes
39/50 Ken MacLeod - The Restoration Game
40/50 Catherine Samary - Yugoslavia Dismembered
41/50 Andrew Hsiao and Audrea Lim (eds.) - The Verso Book of Dissent
42/50 Graham Greene - The Burnt-out Case
43/50 Leigh Phillips - The Peoples Republic of Walmart
44/50 Patricia Lockwood - Priestdaddy 

*45/50 George Jackson - Soledad Brother: The Prison Letters of
46/50 Anthony Edwards - Appointment in Aberedwy: The Death of Llywelyn ap Gruffudd*


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 12, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going
37/59 the man who didn’t call, Rosie Walsh
38/59 The life of Josiah Henson, formerly a slave.Now an inhabitant of Canada. As narrated by himself
39/59 Down and out in the magic kingdom, Cory Doctorow
40/59 Going dark, the social lives of extremists, julia Ebne
41/59 house arrest, a practical guide on how to replace your income through property investment, Rick Gannon
42/59 Blue moon, Lee Child
43/59 Stick it up your punter. The uncut story of the sun newspaper
44/59 Pour me a life A.A. Gill
45/59 History of the world in 7 cheap things. A guide to capitalism, nature and the future of the planet
46/59 Excel 2019 for dummies (kill,me now)
47/59 The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks
48/59 Little Brother. Cory Doctorow
49/59 Homeland. Cory Doctorow
50/59 Dog behaviour an owners guide to a Happy healthy pet. Ian Dunbar
51/59 Reflected Glory. Carney Lake
52/59 Mythos Stephen fry
53/59 the red badge of courage. Stephen Crane
54/59 Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
55/59 Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
56/59 king Solomon’s mines Haggard H Rider
57/59 Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
58/59 Brit(ish) Afua Hirsch
59/59 Doughnut Economics. Kate Raworth
60. The art of racing in the rain, GARETH Stein
61. Play on, Mick Fleetwood
62. Unnatural causes Dr Richard Shepherd
63. Do birds still sing in hell. Horace greasly (dubious)
64. Long way home. dan Jarvis
65. The Room where it Happened. John Bolton
66. The blade itself Jo Abercrombie 
67. Before they are hanged Jo Abercrombie 
68. Last arguement of kings. Jo Abercrombie 
69. How to argue with a racist Adam Rutherford 
70.How to lose a country. The Seven steps From democracy to dictatorship. Eve telmulkuran 
71. Natives. Akala 
72. Best served cold. joe Abercrombie
73. Bullshit Jobs David Graeber 
74. Life as a unicorn Amrou Al Kahdi
75. The great leveller Joe Abercrombie
76. Best served cold. joe Abercrombie
77. The heroes Joe Abercrombie
78. Red country Joe Abercrombie
*79. The Captain Class, Sam Walker
80. Marshland Gareth E Rees
81. Revolution. Gary Numan
82. One day in the life of Ivan Denisovitch. Alexandr Solzhenitsyn 
83. Confess. Rob Halford
84. The Plant paradox. Steven R Gundry
85. John Cooper Clarke. I wanna be yours 
86. How to be a medieval woman. Margory kempe 
87. The sentinel , Jack reacher . Lee childs rubbish
88. A song for dark times. Ian Rankin*


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 12, 2020)

Gotta find 12 super slim novellas for the century


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 12, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Gotta find 12 super slim novellas for the century


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 12, 2020)

1/20 - The Good Immigrant - ed Nikesh Shukla
2/20 - The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
3/20 - Exit West - Mohsin Hamid
4/20 - The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Charlie Mackesy
5/20 - Grief is the Thing with Feathers - Max Porter
6/20 - The Salt Path - Raynor Winn
7/20 - All That Remains - Sue Black
8/20 - Space: 10 Things You Should Know - Becky Smethurst
8.5/20 The Yellow Wallpaper - Charlotte Perkins (more an essay tbh so not really counting it, but want it on my list  )
9/20 - The Explorer - Katherine Rundell
10/20 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
11/20 - Lyra's Oxford - Philip Pullman
12/20 - Why I’m No Longer Talking To White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/20 - Ghost Boys - Jewell Parker Rhodes
14/20 - Astrophysics for People in a Hurry - Neil deGrasse Tyson
15/20 - My Sister, the Serial Killer - Oyinkan Braithwaite
16/20 - The Ruby in the Smoke - Philip Pullman
17/20 - When Hitler Stole Pink Rabbit - Judith Kerr
18/20 - Mudlarking - Lara Maiklem
19/20 - Once Upon a Time in the North - Philip Pullman
20/20 - The Life and Rhymes of Benjamin Zephaniah - Benjamin Zephaniah
21/20 - Lara - Bernadine Evaristo
22/20 - A Short Walk in the Hindu Kush - Eric Newby
23/20 - It Takes Blood and Guts - Skin
*24/20 - The Shadow in the North - Philip Pullman*


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 12, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch
44/50 Ramble book - Adam Buxton
45/50 Beloved - Toni Morrison
46/50 I Owe You One - Sophie Kinsella
47/50 The Phone Box at the End of the World - Laura Imai Messina

*48/50 The Twin - Natasha Preston
49/50 A head Full of Ghosts - Paul Tremblay*


----------



## D'wards (Dec 13, 2020)

1/36 - Stories of Your Life and Others by Ted Chiang
2/36 - Watchmen by Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons (reread)
3/36 - The Ten Thousand Doors of January by Alix E. Harrow
4/36 - Me by Elton John
5/36 - Angels and Demons by Dan Brown
6/36 - Rivers of London by Ben Aaronovitch
7/36 - Amazon Adventure by Willard Price
8/36 - Shutter Island by Dennis Lehane
9/36 - Gotta get Theroux This: My Life and Strange Times in Television by Louis Theroux
10/36 - South Sea Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
11/36 - Atomised by Michel Houellebecq
12/36 - Chernobyl: History of a Tragedy by Serhii Plokhy
13/36 - When the Green Woods Laugh by H.E. Bates
14/36 - The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty
15/36 - Tales of the City by Armistead Maupin
16/36 - HMS Ulysses by Alistair Maclean
17/36 - Enduring Love by Ian McEwan
18/36 - Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist
19/36 - Adolf Hitler- My Part in his Downfall by Spike Milligan
20/36 - The Gathering by Anne Enright
21/36 - Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy (rererereread)
22/36 - The Hellbound Heart by Clive Barker (reread)
23/36 - The Trench by Steve Alten (reread)
24/36 - The Tiger in the Smoke by Margery Allingham
25/36 - Haunted by James Herbert
26/36 - Books of Blood 5: In the Flesh by Clive Barker (reread)
27/36 - Apropos of Nothing by Woody Allen
28/36 - Domain by James Herbert (reread)
29/36 - The Hunt for Red October by Tom Clancy
30/36 - Skagboys by Irvine Welsh (reread)
31/36 - Not Dead Yet by Phil Collins
32/36 - The Wilt Alternative by Tom Sharpe
33/36 - Underwater Adventure by Willard Price (reread)
34/36 - Ready Player One by Ernest Kline (reread)
35/36 - The Salt Path by Raynor Winn
36/36 - The Rats by James Herbert (reread)


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 13, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators
56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness
57/70 - Stephen King - Desperation
58/70 - Peter James - Find Them Dead

*59/70 - John Grisham - The Pelican Brief (BC)*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 13, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings
33/75  Lethal Agent -  Kyle Mills
34/75. Ghost - James Swallow
35/75 Wildfire - Robin Crumby

****

36/75 Harbinger- Robin Crumby


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2020)

New thread for 2021 coming in a couple of weeks


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 14, 2020)

29/30 Joy White - Terraformed: Young Black Lives In The Inner City

Part memoir, part sociology. About Forest Gate / Newham. Some good chapters on Grime and accounts of the author visiting the new hipster businesses that are opening up. Hearbreaking chapter on the fatal stabbing of her nephew.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 14, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin

*26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)*


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 14, 2020)

1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
5. The Government of No One - Ruth Kinna
6. Tomorrow in the Battle Think on Me - Javier Marias
7. All That Remains - Sue Black
8. Leaving the Atocha Station - Ben Lerner
9. The Heart of a Dog - Mikhail Bulgakov
10. The Plague - Albert Camus (re-read)
11. Weather - Jenny Offill
12. Palace Walk - Naguib Mahfouz
13. The Existentialist Cafe - Sarah Blackwell
14. Growth of the Soil - Knut Hamsun
15. The Sheltering Sky - Paul Bowles
16. Racecraft - Karen and Barbara Fields
17. Feminism, Interrupted - Lola Olufemi
18. Algiers, Third World Capital - Elaine Mokhtefi
19. Brief Interviews with Hideous Men - David Foster Wallace
20. Occult Features of Anarchism - Erica Lagalisse
21. Mistaken Identity - Asad Haider
22. Hinterland, America's New Landscape of Class and Conflict - Phil A. Neel
23. Hood Feminism - Mikki Kendall
24. Assata: An Autobiography - Assata Shakur
25. The Argonauts - Maggie Nelson
26. Palace of Desire - Naguib Mahfouz
27. Death in Venice and Other Stories - Thomas Mann
28. The Good Terrorist - Doris Lessing
29. Poor Things - Alasdair Gray
30. No Shortcuts - Jane Mcalevey
*31. The Long 68, - Richard Vinen 
32. The Intellectual Life of the British Working Class - Jonathan Rose 
33. Capitalist Realism - Mark Fisher (re-read) 
34. Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood*

Surprised that I reached my target this year as there's been long periods where I couldn't be arsed picking up a book.


----------



## chilango (Dec 15, 2020)

86/100: Line of Fire - Andy McNab

My word that was shite. I only finished it to find out how many visits to CeX he could crowbar into the plot.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> *34. Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood*


What did you think to it? I really enjoyed it, one of my new favourite writers, proper looking forward to the new one coming out in January.


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> 1. The Brothers Karamazov - Fyodor Dostoyevsky (reread)
> 2. The Unwomanly Face of War - Svetlana Alexievich
> 3. The Troubles - Tim Pat Coogan
> 4. Conversations with Friends - Stella Rooney
> ...



Did you like Hinterland Threshers_Flail ? It was one of my favourite books of the year.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 15, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Did you like Hinterland Threshers_Flail ? It was one of my favourite books of the year.



It's so good! It can be a bit gratuitously apocalyptic (pinched that off goodreads) at times yet it's great! Love how it's part radical geography and part travelogue. Have dipped into it loads.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> What did you think to it? I really enjoyed it, one of my new favourite writers, proper looking forward to the new one coming out in January.



I really enjoyed it yet new very little about PL beforehand (apart from her twitter profile) so maybe didn't grab me as much as it could have. Will keep an eye out for the new book!


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> It's so good! It can be a bit gratuitously apocalyptic (pinched that off goodreads) at times yet it's great! Love how it's part radical geography and part travelogue. Have dipped into it loads.



I re-read it a few months ago I enjoyed it so much. Somone posted a new epilogue he's written to the French edition somewhere on here.

He think he also used to do the Ultra // Loot Back website as well ULTRA The website been pretty dead for a bit, but he (I think!) posts on the Loot Back Twitter a fair bit.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah, Neel has new bits and pieces (including that epilogue) published in the Brooklyn Rail from time to time, and Lockwood writes in the LRB semi-regularly (which tends to be paywalled, but there's ways to get around that). Not that two writers have much in common except that they both wrote books that I really liked this year, although thinking about it I guess you could say that Lockwood is also writing about the hinterland?


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, Neel has new bits and pieces (including that epilogue) published in the Brooklyn Rail from time to time, and Lockwood writes in the LRB semi-regularly (which tends to be paywalled, but there's ways to get around that). Not that two writers have much in common except that they both wrote books that I really liked this year, although thinking about it I guess you could say that Lockwood is also writing about the hinterland?



Might have to try the  Lockwood book then.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 15, 2020)

It's not really like indepth Marxist class analysis in the same way, but on the other hand it does have a lot more shagging jokes in. If you want a taster of her writing, here's something she wrote for the LRB just after the election, if you enjoy that then it's worth getting the book, if you decide you hate it then probably don't bother. And Priestdaddy does contain the information that the St Louis/Ferguson area is home to a massive underground dump of nuclear waste left over from the Manhattan project, which is an incredibly Phil Neel-feeling fact.


----------



## yield (Dec 15, 2020)

Threshers_Flail said:


> It's so good! It can be a bit gratuitously apocalyptic (pinched that off goodreads) at times yet it's great! Love how it's part radical geography and part travelogue. Have dipped into it loads.





LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I re-read it a few months ago I enjoyed it so much. Somone posted a new epilogue he's written to the French edition somewhere on here.


Hinterland is the best book I've read this year. 



flypanam said:


> there was a great book released in 2018 called Hinterland (worth a read) that did show that the far right was able to get a following but in the epilogue of the French edition of the book Neel sees some cause for hope for those of us that want a society fundamentally reordered The Spiral


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 15, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7
48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark
49/50 Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
50/50 P G Wodehouse - Mike and Psmith
51/50 Jules Verne - Around the World in Eighty Days

52/50 Stephen Fry - Mythos


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)

*27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 16, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement
35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age  
37/50 Sol Littman - Pure Soldiers or Sinister Legion -The Ukrainian 14th Waffen-SS Division 
38/50 Carol Gelles - 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes
39/50 Ken MacLeod - The Restoration Game
40/50 Catherine Samary - Yugoslavia Dismembered
41/50 Andrew Hsiao and Audrea Lim (eds.) - The Verso Book of Dissent
42/50 Graham Greene - The Burnt-out Case
43/50 Leigh Phillips - The Peoples Republic of Walmart
44/50 Patricia Lockwood - Priestdaddy 
45/50 George Jackson - Soledad Brother: The Prison Letters of
46/50 Anthony Edwards - Appointment in Aberedwy: The Death of Llywelyn ap Gruffudd 

*47/50 Nestor Makhno - The Struggle Against the State and Other Essays
48/50 Pragati Bidkar - Chai Street
49/50 C. A. Trypanis - The Glass Adonis*

A bit of a last minute panic, thinking I'd never make the 50, so threw a few short ones in - They all had spines. I think I've run out of short books now, so it's still gonna be touch and go if I get to 50


----------



## chilango (Dec 16, 2020)

87/100: Acts of Resistance - Pierre Bourdieu


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney

*28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray*


----------



## yield (Dec 17, 2020)

yield said:


> 1. Blind Assassin by Margaret Atwood.
> 2. The Shepherd's Life by James Rebanks
> 3. The Betrothed by Alessandro Manzoni
> 4. The Making of the English Working Class by E. P. Thompson.
> ...


10. Seeing Like a State: How Certain Schemes to Improve the Human Condition Have Failed by James C. Scott


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 18, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney
28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray

*29/26 Call for the Dead by John le Carré*


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2020)

*88/100: Forget Foucault - Jean Baudrillard*

Take that Liz Truss!


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 18, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators
56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness
57/70 - Stephen King - Desperation
58/70 - Peter James - Find Them Dead
59/70 - John Grisham - The Pelican Brief (BC)

*60/70 - R D Wingfield - Frost at Christmas*


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 18, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch
44/50 Ramble book - Adam Buxton
45/50 Beloved - Toni Morrison
46/50 I Owe You One - Sophie Kinsella
47/50 The Phone Box at the End of the World - Laura Imai Messina
48/50 The Twin - Natasha Preston
49/50 A head Full of Ghosts - Paul Tremblay

*50/50 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson* 

I've done it! Very pleased that I've made it to 50 books this year - at one point I was hardly reading at all.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings
33/75  Lethal Agent -  Kyle Mills
34/75. Ghost - James Swallow
35/75 Wildfire - Robin Crumby
36/75 Harbinger- Robin Crumby

*****
37/75  The Highway - C J Box


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 20, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
15. Lampedusa - Steven Price
16. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
17. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
18. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
19. Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
20. The Long Walk - Richard Bachman/Stephen King
21. The Plague - Albert Camus
22. All Systems Red - Martha Wells
23. Artificial Condition - Martha Wells
24. Rogue Protocol - Martha Wells 
25. Exit Strategy - Martha Wells
26. Very, Very, Very Dreadful: The Influenza Pandemic of 1918 - Albert Marrin
27. High Rise - J. G. Ballard
28. The Girl With All the Gifts - M. R. Carey
29. The Rules of Contagion - Adam Kutcharski
30. Girl, Woman, Other - Bernadine Evaristo
31. Night Boat to Tangier - Kevin Barry
32. Recursion - Blake Crouch
33. The Risk Pool - Richard Russo
34. The Vanished Birds - Simon Jiminez
35. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Attwood
36. A Traveller at the Gates of Wisdom - John Boyne
37. Notes from Underground - Fyodor Dostoevsky
38. James Baldwin - If Beale Street could Talk
39. The Knife of Never Letting Go - Patrick Ness
40. The World at Night - Alan Furst
41. Red Gold - Alan Furst
42. Kingdom of Shadows - Alan Furst
43. Blood of Victory - Alan Furst
44. Dark Voyage - Alan Furst


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 20, 2020)

30/30 Nigel Todd - In Excited Times: The People Against The Blackshirts

Entertaining and well-researched short history of opposition to the British Union of Fascists in the North East.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 20, 2020)

L - library
Ld - my sister's library

1/50 The Gallows Pole, Benjamin Myers - Ld
2/50 You, Caroline Kepnes - Ld
3/50 Women Within, Anne Leigh Parrish
4/50 Life After Life, Kate Atkinson - Ld
5/50 Creed, Celina Grace
6/50 The Dilemma, B A Paris
7/50 Drive, James Sallis - L
8/50 Waking Lions, Ayelet Gundar-Goshen - Ld
9/50 The Surrogate, Louise Jensen
10/50 The Note, Zoe Folbigg
11/50 Divergent, Veronica Roth - L
12/50 In a Dark, Dark Wood, Ruth Ware - ld
13/50 Our Stop, Laura Jane Williams
14/50 Dangerous Lady, Martina Cole
15/50 The Babysitter, Sheyl Browne
16/50 Nutshell, Ian McEwan - Ld
17/50 The Killer You Know,  SR Masters 
18/50 Insurgent, Veronica Roth 
19/50 Allegiant, Veronica Roth
20/50 Such a Fun Age, Kiley Reid - Ld
21/50 My Dark Vanessa, Kate Elizabeth Russell - Ld 
22/50 The Night Circus, Erin Morgenstern
23/50 The Cat and the City, Nick Bradley
24/50 Lolita, Vladimir Nabokov
25/50 Cornerstone, Misty Provencher
26/50 A Man Called Ove, Fredrik Backman
27/50 At Last, John W Mefford
28/50 Painted Clay, Doris Boake Kerr
29/50 The Dinner Party, RJ Parket
30/50 Purple Hibiscus, Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie 
31/50 If It Bleeds, Stephen King
32/50 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race, Reni Eddo- Lodge - Ld
33/50 Family Album, Penelope Lively
34/50 Magickal Beginnings, Lisa M Hawkins 
35/50 Courting Trouble, Lisa M Hawkins 

I'm not going to make my target this year but seeing as I do most of my reading on my commute and when travelling I'm quite proud I got as far as I did.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney
28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray
29/26 Call for the Dead by John le Carré

*30/26 My Life Closed Twice by Nigel Williams*


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 22, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 29/30 Joy White - Terraformed: Young Black Lives In The Inner City
> 
> Part memoir, part sociology. About Forest Gate / Newham. Some good chapters on Grime and accounts of the author visiting the new hipster businesses that are opening up. Hearbreaking chapter on the fatal stabbing of her nephew.


There's a great conversation with her and Kano on YouTube, recorded this summer, that I watched the other day. Made me want to read her book. Defo will now


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 23, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney
28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray
29/26 Call for the Dead by John le Carré
30/26 My Life Closed Twice by Nigel Williams

*31/26 Cops and Robbers by Donald E. Westlake*


----------



## chilango (Dec 23, 2020)

89/100: The Kraken Wakes - John Wyndham


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 23, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney
28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray
29/26 Call for the Dead by John le Carré
30/26 My Life Closed Twice by Nigel Williams
31/26 Cops and Robbers by Donald E. Westlake

*32/26 Paradise And Beyond: My Autobiography by Chris Sutton *


----------



## Poot (Dec 23, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner
15/23 The Break - Marian Keyes
16/23 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
17/23 Agnes Grey - Ann Bronte (Audiobook)
18/23 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year - Sue Townsend
19/23 Calypso - David Sedaris
20/23 A Shropshire Lad - AE Houseman
21/23 Guernica - Dave Boling
*22/23 How the World Works - Noam Chomsky*


----------



## braindancer (Dec 24, 2020)

1/30 - Now in November - Josephine Johnson
2/30 - The Wanderers - Richard Price
3/30 - The Caves of Steel - Isaac Asimov
4/30 - The Naked Sun - Isaac Asimov
5/30 - Robots of Dawn - Isaac Asimov
6/30 - Robots and Empire - Isaac Asimov
7/30 - Underland - Robert McFarlane
8/30 - The 39 Steps - John Buchan
9/30 - The Secret Commonwealth - Phillip Pullman
10/30 - Clockers - Richard Price
11/30 - Fellside - M R Carey
12/30 - The Loney - Andrew Michael Hurley
13/30 - The long way to a small angry planet - Becky Chambers
14/30 - The Ruins - Scott Smith
15/30 - The Long Walk - Stephen King
16/30 - Wilding - Isabella Tree
17/30 - Join the Future: Bleep Techno and the Birth of British Bass Music - Matt Anniss
18/30 - Heart Shaped Box - Joe Hill
19/30 - Fever - Dean Meyer 
20/30 - Annihilation - Jeff Vandermeer


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 24, 2020)

2021 thread here eyes down for a full house reading challenge thread 2021

but continue to record books read in 2020 here


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 25, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7
48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark
49/50 Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
50/50 P G Wodehouse - Mike and Psmith
51/50 Jules Verne - Around the World in Eighty Days
52/50 Stephen Fry - Mythos

53/50 Stephen Fry - Heroes


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 25, 2020)

1/10 - Antifascism, Sports, Sobriety - Julius Deutsch
2/10 - Slapstick, or Lonesome No More - Kurt Vonnegut (re-read)
3/10 - Anti-Bolshevik Communism - Paul Mattick
4/10 - The Fifth Season - N. K. Jemisin
5/10 - Fire On The Mountain - Terry Bisson
6/10 - Back to Black: Retelling Black Radicalism for the 21st Century - Kehinde Andrews
7/10 - I Want To Believe: Posadism, UFOs and Apocalypse Communism - A. M. Gittlitz
8/10 - A Brief History of Everyone Who Ever Lived - Adam Rutherford
9/10 - Cyber-Proletariat: Global Labour in the Digital Vortex - Nick Dyer-Witheford

10/10 - Memoirs of a Revolutionist - Peter Kropotkin
11/10 - Life & Ideas - Errico Malatesta
12/10 - John Brown - W.E.B. Du Bois


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney
28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray
29/26 Call for the Dead by John le Carré
30/26 My Life Closed Twice by Nigel Williams
31/26 Cops and Robbers by Donald E. Westlake
32/26 Paradise And Beyond: My Autobiography by Chris Sutton

*33/26 Mr. Majestyk by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## nogojones (Dec 26, 2020)

1/50 Paul Lafargue - The Evolution of Property
2/50 Michio Kaku - Physics of the Impossible
3/50 Issac Asimov - Foundation
4/50 Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Life and Others
5/50 Philip K. Dick - Martian Time-Slip
6/50 Margret Atwood - The Penelopiad
7/50 Emma Goldman - Living My Life Vol.2
8/50 Jeremy Varon - Bringing the War Home: The Weather Underground, The Red Army Faction and Revolutionary Violence in the 60's and 70s
9/50 Lina Dencik, Oliver Leistert (Eds.) - Critical Perspectives on Social Media and Protest: Between Control and Emancipation
10/50 Chester Himes - Blind Man With a Pistol
11/50 Takashi Hiraide - The Guest Cat
12/50 Alice Goffman - On the Run: Fugitive Life in an American City
13/50 Neal Stephenson - Zodiac
14/50 Will Self - My Idea of Fun
15/50 Yottam Ottolenghi - Plenty More
16/50 Jon Ronson - Them: Adventures With Extremists
17/50 Tom Robbins - Still Life with Woodpecker
18/50 Nick Bostrom - Superintelligence: Paths, Dangers, Strategies
19/50 Margret Atwood - Cat's Eye
20/50 Olga Tokarczuk - Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead
21/50 Christopher Hitchens - The Trial of Henry Kissenger
22/50 Voltaire, Ed. S.G. Tallentyre - Voltaire in His Letters
23/50 John A. Anderson - Ukrainian Nationalism 1939-45
24/50 Limmy - Surprisingly Down to Earth, and Very Funny
25/50 Rajiv Chandrasekaran - Imperial Life in the Emerald City: Inside Iraq's Green Zone
26/50 J.G. Ballard - The Drowned World
27/50 Maxim Gorky - Twenty Six and One, and Other Stories
28/50 William Shakespeare - The Tempest
29/50 Christopher R. Browning - Ordinary Men: Reserve Police Battalion 101 and the Final Solution in Poland
30/50 Harlan Ellison - Ellison Wonderland
31/50 Iain Banks - Walking On Glass
32/50 Ken Liu - The Paper Menagerie and Other Stories
33/50 Naomi Klein - The Shock Doctrine
34/50 Zoe A. Colley - Ain't Scared of Your Jail: Arrest, Imprisonment and the Civil Rights Movement
35/50 Salman Rushdie - Haroun and the Sea of Stories
36/50 Kiley Reid - Such a Fun Age  
37/50 Sol Littman - Pure Soldiers or Sinister Legion -The Ukrainian 14th Waffen-SS Division 
38/50 Carol Gelles - 100 Best Vegetarian Recipes
39/50 Ken MacLeod - The Restoration Game
40/50 Catherine Samary - Yugoslavia Dismembered
41/50 Andrew Hsiao and Audrea Lim (eds.) - The Verso Book of Dissent
42/50 Graham Greene - The Burnt-out Case
43/50 Leigh Phillips - The Peoples Republic of Walmart
44/50 Patricia Lockwood - Priestdaddy 
45/50 George Jackson - Soledad Brother: The Prison Letters of
46/50 Anthony Edwards - Appointment in Aberedwy: The Death of Llywelyn ap Gruffudd 
47/50 Nestor Makhno - The Struggle Against the State and Other Essays
48/50 Pragati Bidkar - Chai Street
49/50 C. A. Trypanis - The Glass Adonis

*50/50 Peter F. Hamilton - Salvation*


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 27, 2020)

1/10 - Die Trying by Lee Child
2/10 - The Three Kings: Busby, Shankley, Stein by Leo Moynihan
3/10 - The Sentry by Robert Crais
4/10 - Plainsong by Kent Haruf
5/10 - More Fool Me by Stephen Fry
*6/10 - Eventide by Kent Haruf*


----------



## Poot (Dec 27, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner
15/23 The Break - Marian Keyes
16/23 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
17/23 Agnes Grey - Ann Bronte (Audiobook)
18/23 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year - Sue Townsend
19/23 Calypso - David Sedaris
20/23 A Shropshire Lad - AE Houseman
21/23 Guernica - Dave Boling
22/23 Blood Orange - Harriet Tyce
*23/23 How the World Works - Noam Chomsky*


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 28, 2020)

1. ed. Dan Coxon - Tales from the Shadow Booth vol.3.
2. The Lonely Crowd issue 9
3. Ted Chiang - Stories of Your Lives and Others
4. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Insurrection
5. Tade Thompson - The Rosewater Redemption
6. Tim Moore - Frost On My Moustache (reread)
7. Tim Moore - Continental Drifter (reread)
8. Adrian Tchaikovsky - Children of Ruin
9. Hallie Rubenhold - The Five
10. Glen Duncan - The Last Werewolf
11. Mick Herron - Real Tigers
12. Helen Pearson - The Life Project
13. Irenosen Okojie - Speak Gigantular

14. Emily Henry - Beach Read. I finally managed to read a whole book, out of the pile of half finished stuff by my bed! And this was a lovely, sparkling rom com that I really enjoyed.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 28, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators
56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness
57/70 - Stephen King - Desperation
58/70 - Peter James - Find Them Dead
59/70 - John Grisham - The Pelican Brief (BC)
60/70 - R D Wingfield - Frost at Christmas

*61/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Water*

The last of the Ripley books, I read the first one or two as a teen but had never got round to the others.
Well worth a re-visit

I'm definitely not going to reach my target this year. I read a lot during early lockdown, but I lost my reading mojo during the latter half of the year.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 28, 2020)

1/50. _Royal Babylon: The Alarming History of European Royalty._ - Karl Shaw.
2/50. _Hrafnkel's Saga and Other Stories_ - Unknown (translated by Hermann Palsson).
3/50. _Born 1900_ - Hunter Davies.
4/50. _The Pearl_ - John Steinbeck.
5/50. _A Journal of the Plague Year_ - Daniel Defoe.
6/50. _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_ - Philip K. Dick.
7/50._ A Room of One's Own_ - Virginia Woolf.
8/50. _First Love_ - Ivan Turgenev.
9/50. _The Color Purple_ - Alice Walker.
10/50. _The Catcher in the Rye_ - J.D. Salinger (re-read).
11/50. _The Last Man_ - Mary Shelley.
12/50. _A Very Easy Death_ - Simone de Beauvoir.
13/50. _Wide Sargasso Sea_ - Jean Rhys.
14/50. _Sense and Sensibility_ - Jane Austen.
15/50. _Pride and Prejudice_ - Jane Austen (re-read).
16/50. _The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ - C. S. Lewis.
17/50. _Lord of the Flies_ - William Golding.
18/50. _A Study in Scarlet_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
19/50. _Mansfield Park_ - Jane Austen.
20/50. _The Castle of Otranto_ - Horace Walpole.
21/50. _The Passion of New Eve_ - Angela Carter.
22/50. _The Sign of Four_ - Arthur Conan Doyle.
23/50. _The State and Revolution_ - V. I. Lenin.
24/50. _Decline and Fall_ - Evelyn Waugh.
25/50. _The Mysteries of Udolpho _- Ann Radcliffe*.
26/50. _Northanger Abbey_ - Jane Austen.
27/50. _A Clockwork Orange_ - Anthony Burgess (re-read).
28/50. _One on One: 101 True Encounters_ - Craig Brown.
29/50. _Don Quixote_ - Miguel de Cervantes*.
30/50. _Fathers and Sons_ - Ivan Turgenev.
31/50. _The Day of the Triffids_ - John Wyndham.
32/50. _Lady Susan, The Watsons, and Sanditon_ - Jane Austen.
33/50. _Slaughterhouse-Five_ - Kurt Vonnegut (re-read).
34/50. _Akira_ - Katsuhiro Otomo*.
35/50. _Starving for Attention _- Cherry Boone O'Neill.
36/50. _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ - Douglas Adams (re-read).
37/50. _Perfume: The Story of a Murderer_ - Patrick Süskind.
38/50. _Watchmen_ - Alan Moore, Dave Gibbons & John Higgins.
39/50. _Diary of an Oxygen Thief_ - Anonymous.
40/50. _Bear_ - Marian Engel.
41/50. _Unspeakable: The Autobiography_ - John Bercow.
42/50. _To Kill A Mockingbird_ - Harper Lee.
*43/50. Too Much and Never Enough: How My Family Created the World's Most Dangerous Man - Mary L. Trump. *


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 28, 2020)

31/30 Dave Ball - Electronic Boy: My Life In And Out Of Soft Cell.

Love the guy, but Almond’s autobiog is way better. Last section (post- The Grid and pre- Soft Cell O2 gig) is an endurance test. Eighties bit is great though if you’re a fan.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 28, 2020)

1. Suttree - Cormac Mccarthy
2. The Order of Time - Carlo Rovelli
3. The Long Way to a Small Angry Planet - Becky Chambers
4.  Exhalation - Ted Chiang
5. The Secret Commonwealth - Philip Pullman
6. Birds Without Wings - Louis de Berniere 
7. The Peripheral - William Gibson
8. Proxima Rising - Brandon Q. Morris
9. She Came to Slay: the Life and Times of Harriet Tubman - Erica Armstrong Dunbar
10. Radicalized - Corey Doctorow
11. American Dirt - Janine Cummins 
12. Energy and Civilisation--a History - Vaclav Smil
13. Drive Your Plow Over the Bones of the Dead - Olga Tokarczuk
14. The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher - Hilary Mantel
15. Lampedusa - Steven Price
16. I am Legend - Richard Matheson
17. Lovecraft Country - Matt Ruff
18. Station Eleven - Emily St. John Mandel
19. Wolf Hall - Hilary Mantel
20. The Long Walk - Richard Bachman/Stephen King
21. The Plague - Albert Camus
22. All Systems Red - Martha Wells
23. Artificial Condition - Martha Wells
24. Rogue Protocol - Martha Wells 
25. Exit Strategy - Martha Wells
26. Very, Very, Very Dreadful: The Influenza Pandemic of 1918 - Albert Marrin
27. High Rise - J. G. Ballard
28. The Girl With All the Gifts - M. R. Carey
29. The Rules of Contagion - Adam Kutcharski
30. Girl, Woman, Other - Bernadine Evaristo
31. Night Boat to Tangier - Kevin Barry
32. Recursion - Blake Crouch
33. The Risk Pool - Richard Russo
34. The Vanished Birds - Simon Jiminez
35. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Attwood
36. A Traveller at the Gates of Wisdom - John Boyne
37. Notes from Underground - Fyodor Dostoevsky
38. James Baldwin - If Beale Street could Talk
39. The Knife of Never Letting Go - Patrick Ness
40. The World at Night - Alan Furst
41. Red Gold - Alan Furst
42. Kingdom of Shadows - Alan Furst
43. Blood of Victory - Alan Furst
44. Dark Voyage - Alan Furst
45. Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 29, 2020)

1/50 Bloody Brilliant Women - Cathy Newman
2/50 A Perfectly Good Man - Patrick Gale
3/50 All the Light We Cannot See - Anthony Doerr
4/50 I Invited her in - Adele Parks
5/50 Wakenhyrst - Michelle Pave
6/50 NW - Zadie Smith
7/50 Conversations with friends - Sally Rooney
8/50 Digging to America - Anne Tyler
9/50 Priestdaddy - Patricia Lockwood
10/50 The Bloody Chamber - Angela Carter
11/50 Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
12/50 Whispers under Ground - Ben Aaronovitch
13/50 Homefires - Elizabeth Day
14/50 Let the great world spin - Colum Mcann
15/50 Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
16/50 Ordinary Grace - William Kent Krueger
17/50 king Leopalds ghost -Adam Hochschild
18/50 The Truth About Celia - Kevin Brockmeier
19/50 The end of the affair - Graham Greene
20/50 Butterfly summer - Harriet evans
21/50 The Sunshine sisters - Jane Green
22/50 Fox Glove summer - Ben Aaronovitch
23/50 Throw away unopened - Viv Albertine
24/50 A Possible Life - Sebastian Faulks
25/50 The Hanging Tree - Ben Aaronovitch
26/50 Uncommon Type - Tom Hanks
27/50 Journey to the South - Annie Hawes
28/50 Lies Sleeping Ben Aaronovitch
29/50 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
30/50 The Hunting Party - Lucy Foley
31/50 It started with a Secret - Jane Green
32/50 The Winner - David Baldacci
33/50 The Muse - Jessie Burton
34/50 The Guilty Party - Melanie McGrath
35/50 Falling: A love story - Jane Green
36/50 The Hope family calendar - Mike Gayle
37/50 Invisible Women - Caroline Criado-Perez
38/50 Homo Deus - Yuval Noah Harari
39/50 The Guardians - John Grisham
40/50 The Giver of Stars - Jojo Moyes
41/50 White Fragility - Robin DiAngelo
42/50 The First 15 lives of Harry August - Claire North
43/50 False Values - Ben Aaronovitch
44/50 Ramble book - Adam Buxton
45/50 Beloved - Toni Morrison
46/50 I Owe You One - Sophie Kinsella
47/50 The Phone Box at the End of the World - Laura Imai Messina
48/50 The Twin - Natasha Preston
49/50 A head Full of Ghosts - Paul Tremblay
50/50 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson 

*51/50* *How not to be a boy - Robert Webb*


----------



## Winot (Dec 29, 2020)

1/19 Normal People - Sally Rooney
2/19 Prospero's America: John Winthrop, Jr., Alchemy, and the Creation of New England Culture, 1606-1676 - Walter Woodward
3/19 Colonial America (A Very Short Introduction) - Alan Taylor
4/19 Conversations with Friends - Sally Rooney
5/19 The Reformation (The Penguin History of the Church 3) - Owen Chadwick
6/19 The Countenance Divine - Michael Hughes
7/19 A Culture of Fact: England, 1550-1720 - Barbara J. Shapiro
8/19 Semicolon - Cecelia Watson
9/19 Paradise - A.L. Kennedy
10/19 Advocacy: A Practical Guide - Peter Lyons
11/19 Distilling Knowledge: Alchemy, Chemistry, and the Scientific Revolution - Bruce T. Moran
12/19 Why I'm No Longer Talking to White People About Race - Reni Eddo-Lodge
13/19 Notes on 'Camp' - Susan Sontag
14/19 The Lathe of Heaven - Ursula Le Guin
15/19 Living at the End of the World - Marina Benjamin
16/19 Stoner - John Williams
17/19 Oxford - Jan Morris
18/19 Hangover Square - Patrick Hamilton
19/19 High-Rise - JG Ballard
20/19 Building for England - Adrian Green
21/19 Right Ho, Jeeves - PG Wodehouse
22/19 How to be a Liberal - Ian Dunt
23/19 The Years - Annie Ernaux
24/19 A Short Guide to Writing About History - Richard Marius & Melvin E. Page

*25/19 Great Expectations - Charles Dickens *(re-read)

That'll be it for me for 2020 I expect as I've got a work deadline to meet in early January. First year I've done this and it's been great - I'm sure I would have read more than usual because of lockdowns but this thread has encouraged me to keep going and also to vary my selection of books (have generally tried to alternate fiction and non-fiction. Roll on 2021's books.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 29, 2020)

Ptolemy said:


> *43/50. Too Much and Never Enough: How My Family Created the World's Most Dangerous Man - Mary L. Trump. *


Any good?


----------



## pennimania (Dec 29, 2020)

pennimania said:


> 1. The Generous Earth – Philip Oyler
> 2. Excitements at the Chalet School
> 3.The New Mistress at the Chalet School
> 4. Betty: the story of Betty MacDonald - Anne Wellman
> ...


51. Drina - Ballerina - Jean Estoril
52. Chroma - Derek Jarman
53. Elizabeth David's Christmas - Jill Norman
54.Blood, Bones and Butter - Gabrielle Hamilton
55. Fear of Dying - Erica Jong
56. The Diana Chronicles - Tina Brown
57. Safe Haven- Christophe Artinian
58. The Immune - David Kazzie
59. South Wind - Norman Douglas
60. An Omelette and a Glass of Wine - Elizabeth David


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 29, 2020)

1/50 Hilary Hinds - A Cultural History of Twin Beds
2/50 Alan Garner - Boneland
3/50 James Herriot - All Things Bright and Beautiful
4/50 Philip Pullman - The Secret Commonwealth
5/50 Edgar Allan Poe - Tales of Mystery and Terror
6/50 China Mieville - Kraken
7/50 Terry Pratchett - Pyramids
8/50 Terry Pratchett - Guards! Guards!
9/50 Adam Kay - This is Going to Hurt: Secret Diaries of a Junior Doctor
10/50 Alastair Reynolds - Revenger
11/50 Brett Anderson - Afternoons With the Blinds Drawn
12/50 Andrzej Sapkowski - The Last Wish
13/50 James Herriot - All Things Wise and Wonderful
14/50 Anna Sewell - Black Beauty
15/50 Dodie Smith - The Hundred and One Dalmatians
16/50 Frances Hardinge - Twilight Robbery
17/50 Terry Pratchett - Eric
18/50 Kenneth Grahame - The Wind in the Willows
19/50 Frances Hardinge - Deeplight
20/50 Robert Jordan - The Fires of Heaven
21/50 Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy
22/50 John Masouri - Rebel Frequency: Jamaica's Reggae Revival
23/50 Douglas Adams - The Restaurant at the End of the Universe
24/50 Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
25/50 Sue Black - All That Remains
26/50 Alastair Reynolds - Shadow Captain
27/50 Douglas Adams - Life, the Universe and Everything
28/50 Bill Bryson - Neither Here Nor There
29/50 Douglas Adams - So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
30/50 Mary Beard - SPQR: a History of Ancient Rome
31/50 Bill Bryson - The Lost Continent: Travels in Small Town America
32/50 Terry Pratchett - Moving Pictures
33/50 Linton Kwesi Johnson - From Mento to Lovers' Rock: the evolution of Jamaican popular music
34/50 Terry Pratchett - Reaper Man
35/50 Dashiell Hammett - The Maltese Falcon
36/50 Philip Pullman - The Firework-maker's Daughter
37/50 Robert Jordan - Lord of Chaos
38/50 Matt Ruff - Lovecraft Country
39/50 Susanna Clarke - Piranesi
40/50 Seamus Heaney - Death of a Naturalist
41/50 James Herriot - The Lord God Made Them All
42/50 Jerome K Jerome - Three Men in a Boat
43/50 George Grossmith - The Diary of a Nobody
44/50 Alastair Reynolds - Bone Silence
45/50 Sophie Thérèse Ambler - The Song of Simon de Montfort: England's first revolutionary and the death of chivalry
46/50 Terry Pratchett - Witches Abroad
47/50 C S Lewis - The Chronicles of Narnia 1-7
48/50 Seamus Heaney - Door Into the Dark
49/50 Laura Bates - Men Who Hate Women
50/50 P G Wodehouse - Mike and Psmith
51/50 Jules Verne - Around the World in Eighty Days
52/50 Stephen Fry - Mythos
53/50 Stephen Fry - Heroes

54/50 Terry Pratchett - Small Gods


----------



## Poot (Dec 29, 2020)

1/23 The Remains of the Day - Kazuo Ishiguro
2/23 The Magus - John Fowles
3/23 Shakespeare - Bill Bryson
4/23 No and Me - Delphine De Vigan
5/23 Orphan Boys - Phil Mews
6/23 The Man who Mistook his Wife for a Hat - Oliver Sacks
7/23 The Girl on the Train - Paula Hawkins
8/23 Them: Adventures with Extremists - Jon Ronson
9/23 The Doll Factory - Elizabeth MacNeal
10/23 The Neighbour - Fiona Cummins
11/23 The World According to Garp (re-read) - John Irving
12/23 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
13/23 Half a World Away - Mike Gayle
14/23 A Classless Society: Britain in the 1990s - Alwyn W Turner
15/23 The Break - Marian Keyes
16/23 Wide Sargasso Sea - Jean Rhys
17/23 Agnes Grey - Ann Bronte (Audiobook)
18/23 The Woman who Went to Bed for a Year - Sue Townsend
19/23 Calypso - David Sedaris
20/23 A Shropshire Lad - AE Houseman
21/23 Guernica - Dave Boling
22/23 Blood Orange - Harriet Tyce
23/23 How the World Works - Noam Chomsky

Never kept track of my reading matter before and it's been great. Looking back, some of them were a slog and some I inhaled in two days. Next year I need to actually do some work. Boooooo. So I won't be challenging myself.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 30, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings
33/75  Lethal Agent -  Kyle Mills
34/75. Ghost - James Swallow
35/75 Wildfire - Robin Crumby
36/75 Harbinger- Robin Crumby
37/75  The Highway - C J Box

****

38/75 Badlands - C J Box


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 30, 2020)

1/26 Smart Moves by Stuart M. Kaminsky
2/26 Think Fast, Mr. Peters  by Stuart M. Kaminsky
3/26 Buried Caesars by Stuart M. Kaminsky
4/26 Hunting Grounds: A Scottish Football Safari by Gary Sutherland
5/26 Poor Butterfly by Stuart M. Kaminsky
6/26 The Melting Clock by Stuart M. Kaminsky
7/26 The Devil Met a Lady by Stuart M. Kaminsky
8/26 Winter at the Bookshop: Politics and Poverty, St Anns in the 1960s by Sylvia Riley
9/26 The Quiet Assassin: The Davie Hay Story by Davie Hay with Alex Gordon
10/26 Roseanna by Maj Sjöwall and Per Wahlöö (ReRead)
11/26 The Nation’s Favourite – The True Adventures of Radio 1 by Simon Garfield
12/26 The Greatest Living Englishman by Martin Newell
13/26 A Song for the Dark Times by Ian Rankin
14/26 Before We Was We: The Making of Madness by Madness (with Tom Doyle)
15/26 Divided City by Theresa Breslin
16/26 Shoedog by George Pelecanos
17/26 Nick's Trip by George Pelecanos
18/26 Charlie Savage by Roddy Doyle
19/26 Plays: 1 by Sue Townsend
20/26 Can't Anybody Here Play This Game? by Jimmy Breslin
21/26 A Tournament Frozen in Time: The Wonderful Randomness of the European Cup Winners Cup by Steven Scragg
22/26 Nightfall by David Goodis
23/26 People Like That by Agnes Owens (ReRead)
24/26 El Diego by Diego Armando Maradona
25/26 Northline by Willy Vlautin
26/26 How to Rob an Armored Car by Iain Levison (ReRead)
27/26 Living and Dying on the Factory Floor: From the Outside In and the Inside Out by David Ranney
28/26 Saturday, 3pm: 50 Eternal Delights of Modern Football by Daniel Gray
29/26 Call for the Dead by John le Carré
30/26 My Life Closed Twice by Nigel Williams
31/26 Cops and Robbers by Donald E. Westlake
32/26 Paradise And Beyond: My Autobiography by Chris Sutton
33/26 Mr. Majestyk by Elmore Leonard

*34/26 Tomorrow Is Another Day by Stuart M. Kaminsky*


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 30, 2020)

1/59 Mortal causes, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
2/59 Let it bleed Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
3/59 I know why the caged bird sings, Maya Angelou
4/59 Adolph Hitler, My part in his downfall. Spike Milligan
5/59 Rommel, Gunner who? Spike Milligan
6/59 Mussolini, his part in my downfall. Spike Milligan
7/59 Where have all the bullets gone? Spike Milligan
8/59 Diary of a nobody. George & Weedon Grosssmith
9/59 Black and blue, Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
10/59 The Hanging Garden Ian Rankin
11/59 dead souls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
12/59 set in darkness Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
13/59 The falls Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
14/59 resurrection men Ian Rankin a Rebus novel
15/59 Sex power money, Sara Pascoe
16/59 three men in a boat, Jerome K Jerome
17/59 A bit of a stretch. The diaries of a prisoner, Chris Atkins
18/59 defending the guilty, Alex McBride
19/59 My sister the serial killer, Oyinkan Braithwaite
20/59 strip jack Ian rankin
21//59 in the house of lies Ian Rankin
22/59 Rather be the devil Ian Rankin
23/59 saints of the shadow bible Ian Rankin
24/59 A question of blood Ian Rankin
25/59 hide and seek Ian Rankin
26/59 naming the dead Ian Rankin
27/59 Exit music Ian Rankin
28/59 Flesh market close Ian Rankin
29/59 Nudge Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth and Happiness RICHARD H. THALER
AND CASS R. SUNSTEIN
30/59 A tale of two cities, Charles Dickens
31/59 stolen, Grace Blakeley
32/59 Hells Angels, Hunter S Thompson
33/59 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Hunter S Thompson
34/59 A walk on the wild side Nelson Algren
34/59 Psmith PG Wodehouse multiple
35/59 Jeeves and Wooster PG Wodehouse Multiple
36/59 Das Kapital, Marx ongoing and going and going
37/59 the man who didn’t call, Rosie Walsh
38/59 The life of Josiah Henson, formerly a slave.Now an inhabitant of Canada. As narrated by himself
39/59 Down and out in the magic kingdom, Cory Doctorow
40/59 Going dark, the social lives of extremists, julia Ebne
41/59 house arrest, a practical guide on how to replace your income through property investment, Rick Gannon
42/59 Blue moon, Lee Child
43/59 Stick it up your punter. The uncut story of the sun newspaper
44/59 Pour me a life A.A. Gill
45/59 History of the world in 7 cheap things. A guide to capitalism, nature and the future of the planet
46/59 Excel 2019 for dummies (kill,me now)
47/59 The immortal life of Henrietta Lacks
48/59 Little Brother. Cory Doctorow
49/59 Homeland. Cory Doctorow
50/59 Dog behaviour an owners guide to a Happy healthy pet. Ian Dunbar
51/59 Reflected Glory. Carney Lake
52/59 Mythos Stephen fry
53/59 the red badge of courage. Stephen Crane
54/59 Robinson Crusoe, Daniel Defoe
55/59 Moll Flanders, Daniel Defoe
56/59 king Solomon’s mines Haggard H Rider
57/59 Crome Yellow, Aldous Huxley
58/59 Brit(ish) Afua Hirsch
59/59 Doughnut Economics. Kate Raworth
60. The art of racing in the rain, GARETH Stein
61. Play on, Mick Fleetwood
62. Unnatural causes Dr Richard Shepherd
63. Do birds still sing in hell. Horace greasly (dubious)
64. Long way home. dan Jarvis
65. The Room where it Happened. John Bolton
66. The blade itself Jo Abercrombie 
67. Before they are hanged Jo Abercrombie 
68. Last arguement of kings. Jo Abercrombie 
69. How to argue with a racist Adam Rutherford 
70.How to lose a country. The Seven steps From democracy to dictatorship. Eve telmulkuran 
71. Natives. Akala 
72. Best served cold. joe Abercrombie
73. Bullshit Jobs David Graeber 
74. Life as a unicorn Amrou Al Kahdi
75. The great leveller Joe Abercrombie
76. Best served cold. joe Abercrombie
77. The heroes Joe Abercrombie
78. Red country Joe Abercrombie
79. The Captain Class, Sam Walker
80. Marshland Gareth E Rees
81. Revolution. Gary Numan
82. One day in the life of Ivan Denisovitch. Alexandr Solzhenitsyn
83. Confess. Rob Halford
84. The Plant paradox. Steven R Gundry
85. John Cooper Clarke. I wanna be yours
86. How to be a medieval woman. Margory kempe
87. The sentinel , Jack reacher . Lee childs rubbish
88. A song for dark times. Ian Rankin
*89. Unofficial Britain, journeys through unexpected places. Gareth E Rees
90. Touchstones a book of daily meditations for men
91. The dark side of the mind. Kerry Daynes *

Got a couple on the go at the minute but slowly so may have another to add but I think that’s me for the year

and Rebus still hasn’t  fucking died


----------



## chilango (Dec 30, 2020)

*90/100: A Beginners Guide to Cold Showers - Vic Graham.*

Yeah. It was exactly that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 31, 2020)

out of a possible 39

1. The Bone Clocks - David Mitchell
2. Shah of Shas - Ryszard Kapuscinski
3. Tales from the Dail Bar - Ted Nealon
4. Against a Dark Background - Iain M Banks
5. The Heather Blazing - Colm Toibin
6. Borstal Boy - Brendan Behan
7. The Stars My Destination - Alfred Bester
8. Asterix and the Golden Sickle - Goscinny & Uderzo
9. Asterix and the Actress - Uderzo
10. Tintin and Alph Art - Herge & Rodier
11. The Last Crossing - Guy Vanderhaegue
12. Strata - Terry Prachett (re-read)
13. Stardust - Neil Gaiman
14. Blind Willow, Sleeping Woman - Haruki Murakami
15. Don Quixote - Cervantes 
16. John Le Carre - A Delicate Truth
 17. Ursula le Guin - A Wizard of Earthsea (re-read)
18. Ursula le Guin - The Tombs of Atuan
19. Ursula le Guin - The Farthest Shore
 20. Ursula le Guin - Tehanu

*21. Chester Himes - The Big Gold Dream
22. Patrick McCabe - Emerald Germs of Ireland*

Bastard fail. 2020


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2020)

1/75 The Girl Who Lived Twice - David Lagercrantz
2/75 Sweet Sorrow - David Nicholls
3/75 Mortal Prey - John Sandford
4/75 The Night Fire - Michael Connelly
5/75 Borderlands - L J Ross
6/75 Three Weeks to say goodbye - C J Box
7/75 Blue Heaven - C J Box
8/75 Hard Shot - J B Turner
9/75 Surviving The Evacuation: There We Stood - Frank Tayell
10/75 Back of Beyond - C J Box
11/75 The Secret War : Spies,Codes & Guerrillas 1939-45 . Max Hastings
12/75 Sunset Express - Robert Crais
13/75 Requiem - J B Turner
14/75 Reckoning - J B Turner
15/75 Zone One - Colson Whitehead
16/75 Long Range - C J Box
17/75 The Wanted - Robert Crais
18/75 Night Prey - John Sandford
19/75 Dark of the moon - John Sandford
20/75 No One Home - Tim Weaver
21/75 Lockdown - Peter May
22/75 Rough Country - John Sandford
23/75 Life Moves Pretty Fast : The Lessons We Learned From 80s Movies - Hadley Freeman
24/75 Fast Times And Excellent Adventures: The Surprising History  of The 80s Teen Movie. - James King
25/75  In A House Of Lies - Ian Rankin
26/75  The Shrine - LJ Ross
27/75  Rogue - James Swallow.
28/75 Zone War - John Conroe
29/75 Borough of Bones - John Conroe
30/75 Web of Extinction - John Conroe
31/75 Exile - James Swallow
32/75 Armageddon: The Battle for Germany 1944-1945 - Max Hastings
33/75  Lethal Agent -  Kyle Mills
34/75. Ghost - James Swallow
35/75 Wildfire - Robin Crumby
36/75 Harbinger- Robin Crumby
37/75  The Highway - C J Box
38/75 Badlands - C J Box

*****

39/75  Paradise Valley - C J Box


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 31, 2020)

1/70 - Shirley Jackson - The Bird's Nest
2/70 - Annie Proulx - Accordion Crimes (re-read)
3/70 - Liz Nugent - Unravelling Oliver
4/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Anything is Possible
5/70 - Alice Sebold - The Lovely Bones
6/70 - Ruth Rendell - Make Death Love Me (re-read)
7/70 - Michael Farris Smith - Rivers
8/70 - Malcolm Pryce - Last Tango in Aberystwyth
9/70 - Stephen King - Elevation
10/70 - Liz Nugent - Lying in Wait
11/70 - Donald Ray Pollock - Knockemstiff
12/70 - John Irving - Avenue of Mysteries
13/70 - Liz Nugent - Skin Deep
14/70 - Annie Proulx - The Shipping News (re-read)
15/70 - Val McDermid - How The Dead Speak
16/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Talented Mr Ripley
17/70 - Sally Rooney - Conversations With Friends
18/70 - John Green - An Abundance of Katherines
19/70 - Minette Walters - The Shape of Snakes
20/70 - Kazuo Ishiguro - Nocturnes
21/70 - Stephen King - Under The Dome (re-read)
22/70 - Denise Mina - Conviction
23/70 - William Boyd - Sweet Caress: The Many Lives of Amory Clay
24/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Long Walk (re-read)
25/70 - Michael Morpurgo - Born to Run
26/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - Roadwork
27/70 - William Boyd - The Vanishing Game
28/70 - Anthony Doerr - All The Light we Cannot See
29/70 - Stephen King - If It Bleeds
30/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Ground
31/70 - Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King) - The Running Man (re-read)
32/70 - Minette Walters - Acid Row
33/70 - Liz Nugent - Our Little Cruelties
34/70 - Anne Tyler - A Spool of Blue Thread
35/70 - Stephen King - Dreamcatcher
36/70 - Taylor Jenkins Reid - Daisy Jones and The Six
37/70 - Ruth Rendell - Adam and Eve and Pinch Me (re-read)
38/70 - Harlan Coben - Run Away
39/70 - Susan Hill - The Various Haunts of Men
40/70 - Julian Barnes - Arthur and George
41/70 - Stephen King - Cujo (re-read)
42/70 - Susan Hill - The Pure in Heart
43/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley's Game
44/70 - Marina Lewycka - A Short History of Tractors in Ukrainian
45/70 - P D James - The Part Time Job
46/70 - Marilynne Robinson - Gilead
47/70 - Wally Lamb - I Know This Much is True
48/70 - Mick Herron - Slow Horses
49/70 - Patricia Highsmith - The Boy Who Followed Ripley
50/70 - David Mitchell - Utopia Avenue
51/70 - Ruth Rendell - The Copper Peacock
52/70 - Minette Walters - Disordered Minds
53/70 - Jane Harper - The Lost Man (BC)
54/70 - Elizabeth Strout - Olive, Again
55/70 - Richard Bachman - The Regulators
56/70 - Susan Hill - The Risk of Darkness
57/70 - Stephen King - Desperation
58/70 - Peter James - Find Them Dead
59/70 - John Grisham - The Pelican Brief (BC)
60/70 - R D Wingfield - Frost at Christmas
61/70 - Patricia Highsmith - Ripley Under Water

*62/70 - William Boyd - Stars and Bars*


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 31, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Any good?



If you can get it cheap, it's worth a read - slim pickings in both length and content, but I learned quite a bit about the Trump family background - particularly Donald's dad, Fred Trump Sr.


----------



## StanleyBlack (Jan 3, 2021)

1/20? Dickens, Charles (2004) David Copperfield. Revised/Penguin Classics edition. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books. (0140439447) Finished 12/4/20
2/20? Hensher, Philip (2020) A small revolution in Germany. Hardback edition. London: 4th Estate. (9780008323073) Finished 4/5/20
3/20? Townsend, Sue (2010) Adrian Mole: the prostrate years. Paperback edition. London: Penguin Books. (9780141034737) Finished 11/9/20

To sum up: despite, supposedly, having more time to do 'stuff' I think this is the least I've ever read in a year. I've started lots of books but the general 'atmosphere', inertia and stupidity of 2020 has defeated me every time. 2020 hasn't given me anything, it's just made me unhappy!


----------



## xenon (Jan 5, 2021)

Did not do so well last year, concentration a bit shot.

01/20: The Three-Body Problem - Liu Cixin, - translation by Ken Liu
02/20: Jack Glass - Adam Roberts
03/20: Solaris - Stanislaw Lem
04/20: A Little Bit of Hatred - Joe Abercrombie
05/20: Persian Fire - Tom Holland
06/20: Ramble Book - Adam Buxton
07/20: Thirteen - Richard Morgan
08/20: Thin Air - Richard Morgan
09/20: The Hydrogen Sonata - Iain M Banks
 (reread)10/20: The Player of Games - Iain M Banks
11/20: Inversions - Iain M Banks (reread)
12/20: The Trouble With Peace - Joe Abercrombie
13/20: The New York Trilogy - Paul Auster
14/20: Piranesi - Susanna Clarke


----------



## hattie (Jan 11, 2021)

hattie said:


> I haven't read an actual book for two years (been poorly), and I have felt sad about this, and frustrated with myself.
> 
> So I'm going to aim for 4 books in this year of recovery.
> 
> I listen to a lot of audiobooks so I will write those down too, but 4 real 'look at with my eyes' books will be my challenge



I surpassed myself 
(but forgot to write down audiobooks)

1/4 The Memory Police - Yoko Ogawa
2/4 Normal People - Sally Rooney
3/4 The Three Button Trick and Other Stories - Nicola Barker
4/4 Mr Loverman - Bernardine Evaristo
5/4 Breasts and Eggs - Mieko Kawakami


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2021)

1/40 Wilkie Collins - The Woman in White
2/40 Nathaniel Hawthorne - The Scarlet Letter
3/40 Hans Rosling - Factfulness
4/40 Alastair Bonnett - Off the Map
5/40 Anna Burns - The Milkman
6/40 Charles Fernyhough - Pieces of Light: The New Science of Memory
7/40 Julia Leigh - The Hunter
8/40 John Higgs - William Blake Now: Why He Matters More Than Ever
9/40 Ammon Shea - Bad English: A History of Linguistic Aggravation
10/40 Donald D. Cohen - Depression Folk: Grassroots Music and Left-Wing Politics in 1930s America
11/40 Daniel Rachel - Walls Come Tumbling Down: The Music and Politics of Rock Against Racism, 2 Tone and Red Wedge
12/40 Shalom Auslander - Hope: A Tragedy
13/40 Reinhard Kleist - Nick Cave: Mercy on Me
14/40 James Joyce - Ulysses
15/40 Shirley Jackson - Dark Tales
16/40 Charles Fernyhough, ed. - Others
17/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
18/40 Hannah Fry - Hello World: How to Be Human in the Age of the Machine
19/40 Sally Rooney - Conversations with Friends
20/40 Holly Muller - My Own Dear Brother
21/40 Sarah Perry - Melmoth
22/40 Samanta Schwebelin - Mouthful of Birds
23/40 Denis Johnson - The Largesse of the Sea Maiden
24/40 Eva Meijer - Animal Languages
25/40 George Saunders - Pastoralia
26/40 Zoe Turner - The Book of Newcastle
27/40 Pete Brown - The Story of Craft Beer
*28/40 Ernest Hemingway - For Whom the Bell Tolls
29/40 George Saunders - In Persuasion Nation
30/40 George Saunders - CivilWarLand in Bad Decline
31/40 Shirley Jackson - The Lottery and Other Stories
32/40 Catherine Bradley - Dogs: A Literary Anthology
33/40 Jon Wiederhorn - Ministry: The Lost Gospels according to Al Jourgensen
34/40 Vikram Seth - Two Lives
35/40 Shirley Jackson - Just an Ordinary Day
36/40 Mark Kermode - It's Only a Movie
37/40 David Foenkinos - The Mystery of Henri Pick
38/40 Gretchen McCulloch - Because Internet: Understanding How Language is Changing
39/40 Robert Macfarlane - Underland
40/40 Kim Gordon - Girl in a Band
41/40 Kevin Barry - City of Bohane
42/40 Seth Stephens-Davidowitz - Everybody Lies: What the Internet Can Tell Us About Who We Really Are
43/40 Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle

44/40 Simon Sebag Montefiore - Jerusalem: A Biography
45/40 Nikesh Shukla - The Good Immigrant
46/40 Dan Richards - Outpost


I realised I'd failed to update this towards the end of last year for ... reasons. These are the three I can remember. There were others, but I guess it doesn't matter, as I'm already over my projection for the year, and that was including _Ulysses _


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 9, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> 14/52: _The Million Pound Bus Fare_ by David Weldon - absolute stinker of a pulp novel, with no redeemable qualities. The gist is that a small group of gun-wielding hard men hijack a bus near Heathrow, and demand a ransom (ONE MILLION POUNDS!), but this is all a front for some shady Deep State shenanigans involving a false flag attack in some tiny protectorate in the Arabian peninsula. Characters are lucky if they're given two whole dimensions. It's a bit like a cheap British version of _Die Hard_, but unfolding entirely from the perspective of the terrorists (the rapey one, the nervous Irish one, the one who's always banging on about how he's ‘a hitman for the Mafia’ etc).
> 
> View attachment 222012


I'm currently reading John Godey's _The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three_, and it's clear that Weldon thieved not just the basic premise but large chunks of - and I use the word loosely - characterisation and specific plot points from that novel, which aren't immediately obvious from just watching the famous screen adaptation. Shameless!


----------

